# الأبن الحبيب "سرجيوس ".......الحلم ....... بعد المداولة



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

*الحلم هو الشيئ الذى تتمناه ..... تسعى لتحقيقه ..... تصيره هدفا تعيش لأجل تحقيقه ........ قد يكون حلما ممكن تحقيقه فى أرض الواقع ..... وقد يكون حلما محكوم عليه أن يظل حلما ..... لكنك تنال رضا نفسى لمجرد أنه حلما .... ستحققه ذات لحظة .... لكن فى أحلامك .....

هنا نطرق الأبواب الداخليه ..... لنطرح أحلامنا ..... نعلنها ..... قد نجد لدى الآخرين .... ما يجعل احلامنا واقعا معاش ...... أو أن نقتنع أن نضع أحلامنا فى سلة المهملات .... وكفانا إلهاء أنفسنا ..... بعدها .... سيكون الحلم .... بعد المداولة

ولنبدأ بشخص ما ...... وبعد أن يصدر الحكم على حلمه ..... عليه أن يأتى بآخر .... ليضع حلمه أمام المنصة ..... وهكذا تتواصل الأحلام ...... 

واسمحوا لى أن أختار البداية ...... 

أستاذ ماى روك ...... عليك بوضع حلمك ..... على المنصة .... 

المشاركون حتى الآن

أستاذ ماى روك
 أستاذ Libertus 
الأبنة Secret_Flower إيمليــآ
 الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G.
 "بنت الكنيسة" 
الأبن المحبوب "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ
 الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود
 العضو الـ .......... سوسه " انا عياد الكسلان"
الاستاذه دونا نبيل
صوت صارخ
sha2awet 2alam 
حبو اعدائكم 
أورجيانوس المصري
إيرينى 
tamav maria
الاستاذ النهيسى
الأستاذه candy shop
الأستاذ اليعازر 
V mary
رورو ايهاب 
واثقة فيك يارب 
هشام المهندس
AdmanTios
ElectericCurrent 
مولكا مولكان
كيرلس الأورشليمي
The Dragon Christian
سرجيوس 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2013)

*فكرة الموضوع جميله جداااااا استاذى
متابعه اكيد
يُثبت​*


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2013)

أشكرك أستاذي على دعوتك.. لي الشرف ان ابدأ بالرد على فكرة موضوعك الفريدة..

لي حلم أن انجح في عملي لدرجة تتيح لي الوقت الأكثر لإستثمره في خدمتي.. أعلم اني مقصر حالياً لكن لي حلم ان أنجح في تأسيس شركة برمجيات ناجحة قادرة على حمل نفسها بنفسها لكي يكون لي الوقت والوسيلة أن اخدم أكثر.

هذا حلمي على المنصة وبين يديكم للحكم... فانا بين وجع التقصير وبين حلم "سيرد المسلوب أضعاف" إن تحقق..


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> أشكرك أستاذي على دعوتك.. لي الشرف ان ابدأ بالرد على فكرة موضوعك الفريدة..
> 
> لي حلم أن انجح في عملي لدرجة تتيح لي الوقت الأكثر لإستثمره في خدمتي.. أعلم اني مقصر حالياً لكن لي حلم ان أنجح في تأسيس شركة برمجيات ناجحة قادرة على حمل نفسها بنفسها لكي يكون لي الوقت والوسيلة أن اخدم أكثر.
> 
> هذا حلمي على المنصة وبين يديكم للحكم... فانا بين وجع التقصير وبين حلم "سيرد المسلوب أضعاف" إن تحقق..



*شكرا للأستجابة ...... واسمح لنا أن نناقش حلمك ..... عسى نستطيع أن نقدم ما يفيد فى تحقيقة ..... أو ......

هل ترى أن حلمك من الممكن تحقيقه ...؟؟؟ أم أنه سيظل حلما ... يعطيك بعض الإشباع .... الغير واقعى*


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل ترى أن حلمك من الممكن تحقيقه ...؟؟؟ أن أنه سيظل حلما ... يعطيك بعض الإشباع .... الغير واقعى*



ممكن تحقيقه.. لكن لا أعلم بالتحديد السقف الزمني الذي يحتاجه ولا أعلم كم من الوقت سيوفر لي لاستثمره لتعويض الخدمة. وهنا أدخل في متاهة اخرى ان تضيع سنين الشباب في رسم مستقبل سنين المشيب للخدمة؟؟

أهدف ان يكون في اسرع وقت يخططه الله لي، لكن في نفس الوقت انا انمو في المسيح وفي الخدمة.. فهو ليست مضيعة وقت او سباق مع الزمن لكن لهفة لإنتهاز الفرصة المناسبة لتحقيق الحلم..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 فبراير 2013)

موضوع روعة روعة

تسجيل متابعة​


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2013)

موضوع رائع وجميل
متابع


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*أين القضاة ....لمناقشة حلم الزعيم ....؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أين القضاة ....لمناقشة حلم الزعيم ....؟؟؟*



*هل من حقى إنى أناقشه ؟​* :ura1:


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل من حقى إنى أناقشه ؟​* :ura1:



*طبعا يا فندم ....... الزعيم وغيره سيتم مناقشه احلامهم .... وبعد المداولة ..... سنأخذ قرارنا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 فبراير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن تحقيقه.. لكن لا أعلم بالتحديد السقف الزمني الذي يحتاجه ولا أعلم كم من الوقت سيوفر لي لاستثمره لتعويض الخدمة. وهنا أدخل في متاهة اخرى ان تضيع سنين الشباب في رسم مستقبل سنين المشيب للخدمة؟؟
> 
> أهدف ان يكون في اسرع وقت يخططه الله لي، لكن في نفس الوقت انا انمو في المسيح وفي الخدمة.. فهو ليست مضيعة وقت او سباق مع الزمن لكن لهفة لإنتهاز الفرصة المناسبة لتحقيق الحلم..



*ممكن توضحلنا إيه اللى هيضيع سنين الشباب ؟

و ياريت توضح ما معنى ضياع سنين الشباب ؟

يعنى على أى أساس هتعتبرها ضاعت ؟

بمعنى أوضح : لو لم يتحقق شىء ما فى الشباب ستعتبر أن سنوات الشباب ضاعت ؟

و ما هو هذا الشىء ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 فبراير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> * ان تضيع سنين الشباب في رسم مستقبل سنين المشيب للخدمة؟؟*


*الخوف هو القاتل الحقيقى للأحلام *
*الى أى مدى تخشى قاتلك ؟ *​


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2013)

*فكره جامده جدا وفريده
شكرا ​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2013)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن تحقيقه.. لكن لا أعلم بالتحديد السقف الزمني الذي يحتاجه ولا أعلم كم من الوقت سيوفر لي لاستثمره لتعويض الخدمة. وهنا أدخل في متاهة اخرى ان تضيع سنين الشباب في رسم مستقبل سنين المشيب للخدمة؟؟
> 
> أهدف ان يكون في اسرع وقت يخططه الله لي، لكن في نفس الوقت انا انمو في المسيح وفي الخدمة.. فهو ليست مضيعة وقت او سباق مع الزمن لكن لهفة لإنتهاز الفرصة المناسبة لتحقيق الحلم..


*
أتمنى من الرب أن يتحقق حلمك*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 فبراير 2013)

اتمني لك أن تحقق كل ما تهفو أليه روحك من أحلام ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 فبراير 2013)

*الفكره جميله جداا بجد
وانا بحب المواضيع اللي بالشكل ده
 تسلم ايديك استاذنا .

واكيد متابعه الاحلام . اللي بتمناها تصبح حقيقه ☺
*


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2013)

هو روك مجاله البرمجيات برضو؟ ده احنا طلعنا اصحاب كار  واحد بقى


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 فبراير 2013)

*استاذ روك ..... واضح من اراء المحلفين انهم لا ينكرون عليك حلمك .... لكن الاعتراض هو على المخاوف من ان يكون تحقيق الحلم فى زمن المشيب مستهلكا ايام الشباب فى هذا ... وبالاطلاع على قوانين الحياة قسم الامنيات والاحلام اتضح لنا انه دائما ما تكون ايام الشباب هى مجال الجهاد لتحقيق احلام بحاجة لزمان كى تتحقق

وعليه ..... حلمك داخل اطار الممكن ..... نتمنى لك التوفيق .... وفى انتظار مولد بل جيتس الشرق

وبعد المداولة ....... اعمل على تحقيق حلمك ...... 

الصيغة التفيذية للحكم ستنالها مع تحديد العضو الذى ستستدعيه لوضع حلمه على المنصة *


----------



## بايبل333 (19 فبراير 2013)

فكرة رائعة وجميلة جدا 
اتمنى ان لا تنسونى ....


----------



## أَمَة (19 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ روك ..... واضح من اراء المحلفين انهم لا ينكرون عليك حلمك .... لكن الاعتراض هو على المخاوف من ان يكون تحقيق الحلم فى زمن المشيب مستهلكا ايام الشباب فى هذا ... وبالاطلاع على قوانين الحياة قسم الامنيات والاحلام اتضح لنا انه دائما ما تكون ايام الشباب هى مجال الجهاد لتحقيق احلام بحاجة لزمان كى تتحقق*





صوت صارخ قال:


> *وعليه ..... حلمك داخل اطار الممكن ..... نتمنى لك التوفيق .... وفى انتظار مولد بل جيتس الشرق*
> 
> *وبعد المداولة ....... اعمل على تحقيق حلمك ...... *
> 
> *الصيغة التفيذية للحكم ستنالها مع تحديد العضو الذى ستستدعيه لوضع حلمه على المنصة *



 
الموضوع مبدع  جدت يا أخ *صوت صارح*

يبدو أني دخلت متأخرة بعد اتخاذ القرار الذي لم يكن لي أن أنقضه لأني موافقة على الخطوط الحمراء فيه.

قرار حكيم لإنسان عارف الدنيا.

الرب يوفقك يا روك في تحقيق حلمك من أجل الخدمة، وأنا مش خايفة عليك بعد كلامك الذي قلته:




My Rock قال:


>





My Rock قال:


> لكن في نفس الوقت انا انمو في المسيح وفي الخدمة.. فهو ليست مضيعة وقت او سباق مع الزمن لكن لهفة لإنتهاز الفرصة المناسبة لتحقيق الحلم..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 فبراير 2013)

فكره رووووعه 
عجبتني جدااااااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذنا
ومتابعه الاحلام 
​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ممكن توضحلنا إيه اللى هيضيع سنين الشباب ؟
> 
> و ياريت توضح ما معنى ضياع سنين الشباب ؟
> 
> ...



ضياع سنين الشباب اعني به إنشغالي في سنين شبابي عن خدمتي لتوفير مستقبل افضل لخدمتي أيضاً. فأن لم يتحقق حلمي ساخسر سنين الشباب التي لم استثمرها في الخدمة..


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الخوف هو القاتل الحقيقى للأحلام *
> *الى أى مدى تخشى قاتلك ؟ *​




لو كنت خائف لدرجة الخشية لكنت غيرت حلمي.. لكن هناك امل وانا اناضل من اجله... مخاوفي من عدم التحقيق ما هي الا تحوط للأسوء..


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الصيغة التفيذية للحكم ستنالها مع تحديد العضو الذى ستستدعيه لوضع حلمه على المنصة *



أستدعي الاخ Libertus ليضع حلمه على المنصة.

شكراً للإستضافة ولسعة الصدر.

بركة الرب مع الجميع.


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2013)

اتمنى من ربنا يحقق حلمك ياروك 

فانت انسان تستاهل كل خير 

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك 

فكره رائعه اخى صوت صارخ ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 فبراير 2013)

فكرتنى ببرنامج فى التليفزيون كان بييجى زمان اسمه ( لو بطلنا نحلم نموت ) ههههههه
لا بجد الانسان لا يعيش بدون حلم حتى لو كان احتمال تحقيقه صعب ولكن بأصراره عليه سيحقق الحلم .
وجميع العلماء والمخترعين كانت فكرتهم او اختراعهم وكأنه حلم 
واتمنى من كل قلبى لمشرفنا  ماى روك تحقيق حلمه عن قريب انشاء الله وربنا يعوض تعب خدمته  
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية
*


----------



## thebreak-up (20 فبراير 2013)

*فكرة رهيبة!!! مسجل متابعة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

*


My Rock قال:





أستدعي الاخ Libertus ليضع حلمه على المنصة.

شكراً للإستضافة ولسعة الصدر.

بركة الرب مع الجميع.


أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا زعيم على جعلنا نشاركك حلمك ..... وتصلى أن يهبك الرب نعمة تحقيقه

والآن

الحلم هو الشيئ الذى تتمناه ..... تسعى لتحقيقه ..... تصيره هدفا تعيش لأجل تحقيقه ........ قد يكون حلما ممكن تحقيقه فى أرض الواقع ..... وقد يكون حلما محكوم عليه أن يظل حلما ..... لكنك تنال رضا نفسى لمجرد أنه حلما .... ستحققه ذات لحظة .... لكن فى أحلامك .....

هنا نطرق الأبواب الداخليه ..... لنطرح أحلامنا ..... نعلنها ..... قد نجد لدى الآخرين .... ما يجعل احلامنا واقعا معاش ...... أو أن نقتنع أن نضع أحلامنا فى سلة المهملات .... وكفانا إلهاء أنفسنا ..... بعدها .... سيكون الحلم .... بعد المداولة

ولنبدأ بشخص ما ...... وبعد أن يصدر الحكم على حلمه ..... عليه أن يأتى بآخر .... ليضع حلمه أمام المنصة ..... وهكذا تتواصل الأحلام ...... 

أستاذ Libertus  ...... عليك بوضع حلمك ..... على المنصة .... *


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2013)

فكره جميلة اوي


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

ايه ده! ده طلع انا؟ انا شفتها بالصدفة وماكنتش متوقع 


طيب....انا حلمي بسيط على فكرة....بسيط بمعنى سهل اني احكيه...تحقيقه الله اعلم بقى..وباعرّف هدفي في الحياة كده:


حياة هادئة ومستقرة مع عائلة رائعة في بلد من بلاد الغرب....


اصعب جزء فيه هو إيجاد شريكة الحياة المناسبة..
ييجي بعدها الشغلانة المستقرة اللي تخليني مش خايف انام فيالشارع بكرة...بس فوق كده، تتيح لي الوقت استمتع بحياتي مع عيلتي...يعني مش عايز ابقى مسافر شهور بعيد عنهم

- كمان اتمنى لو اعرف ربنا اكتر....بس للامانة (وانا عارف ان كتير هيعتبروه تقصير مني..بس دي الحقيقة) اعتقد اني هافضل طول عمري مش متأكد ف..مش على طول بتكون اعلى اهتماماتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايه ده! ده طلع انا؟ انا شفتها بالصدفة وماكنتش متوقع
> 
> 
> طيب....انا حلمي بسيط على فكرة....بسيط بمعنى سهل اني احكيه...تحقيقه الله اعلم بقى..وباعرّف هدفي في الحياة كده:
> ...



أهلا Libertus 

نورت الموضوع
كده فهمت أن حلمك ينحصر فى
1- الزواج والاستقرار من بلاد الغرب
2- وظيفة تؤمن حياتك
3- التقرب من الرب أكثر

*طيب ليه الحياة فى بلاد غربية ....؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن اسأل ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

*جامده فكره الموضوع يا استاذنا *
*متابع معاكم *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايه ده! ده طلع انا؟ انا شفتها بالصدفة وماكنتش متوقع
> 
> 
> طيب....انا حلمي بسيط على فكرة....بسيط بمعنى سهل اني احكيه...تحقيقه الله اعلم بقى..وباعرّف هدفي في الحياة كده:
> ...




ربنا يكون معاك وتحقق كل احلامك
بالنسبه للتقرب من ربنا ده سهل جدا فقط اطلب باستمرار هذا الشئ وخليه دايما في قائمة اهتماماتك هتلاقي نفسك بتتقدم يوم بعد يوم في علاقتك بربنا وهتحس بفرق كبير في حياتك وهيرشدك للتفكير السليم والاختيار المناسب ليك في كل امور حياتك


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> أهلا Libertus
> 
> نورت الموضوع
> كده فهمت أن حلمك ينحصر فى
> ...



منور بصاحبه 

اه بس خلي بالك....مش ﻻزم الزوجة تكون غربية....انما انا عايز اعيش بره مش في مصر وﻻ ف أي دولة اسﻻمية...
كمان افضل الاسلوب الغربي عن اليابان مثلاً...

ليه بقى....هتخليني اتفصل كده 

باختصار...عشان  المصريين اممممم   ... طب هات الاذن الاول وانا اتكلم بتفصيل اكتر 

في الغرب الناس منفتحة وطيبة وامينة...والناس عموماً تحب تساعدك وكده..... غير بقى الدنيا نضيفة والسيستم كويس....محدش يحكم عليك في حاجة تلبس اللي انت عايزه تعمل اللي انت عايزه في الشارع....

مش عايز انا عيالي يبقوا مضطرين يحفظوا قرآن في المدرسة وخايفين ينتقدوا الاديان وخايفين يتكلموا ... إلخ
مش عايز ابقى مضطر اسمع الادان كل يوم او حد في الشارع يفضل يحشر في وداني تنغيمه...

عشان كده باقول اغتصاب فكري (ان ناس بتفرض عليا ثقافتها حتى جوه بيتي...هتسمع يعني هتسمع)

وحتى جوه المسيحيين المصريين فيهم حاجات شربوها من المجتمع الإسﻻمي للأسف خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالحكم على الشخص لو مش جوه القالب اللي كله متشكل عليه...

اسباب كتييييرة اوي مخلياني مصمم على ده....معظمها اني مش عاجباني الثقافة المصرية السائدة عموماً في حاجات كتير


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك وتحقق كل احلامك
> بالنسبه للتقرب من ربنا ده سهل جدا فقط اطلب باستمرار هذا الشئ وخليه دايما في قائمة اهتماماتك هتلاقي نفسك بتتقدم يوم بعد يوم في علاقتك بربنا وهتحس بفرق كبير في حياتك وهيرشدك للتفكير السليم والاختيار المناسب ليك في كل امور حياتك



طلبت وباطلب كتير يا روزي بس واضح انالموضوع مش بالبساطة دي...عشان كده باقول متوقع اني هافضل طول عمري متعلق كده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايه ده! ده طلع انا؟ انا شفتها بالصدفة وماكنتش متوقع
> 
> 
> طيب....انا حلمي بسيط على فكرة....بسيط بمعنى سهل اني احكيه...تحقيقه الله اعلم بقى..وباعرّف هدفي في الحياة كده:
> ...



*طيب بأة بتسعى للحلم إزاى ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> منور بصاحبه
> 
> اه بس خلي بالك....مش ﻻزم الزوجة تكون غربية....انما انا عايز اعيش بره مش في مصر وﻻ ف أي دولة اسﻻمية...
> كمان افضل الاسلوب الغربي عن اليابان مثلاً...
> ...



*طبعا انت حر فى تحديد الاسلوب الحياتى الذى تفضله

لكن الغرب له عيوب خطيرة ..... أخطرها أنتشار الإلحاد بصورة رهيبة ..... كمان الأخلاقيات مش تمام فى أمور الجنس ..... والعلاقات الأسرية مش تمام ....

فهل هذه الأمور لا تسبب لك انزعاج*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايه ده! ده طلع انا؟ انا شفتها بالصدفة وماكنتش متوقع
> 
> 
> طيب....انا حلمي بسيط على فكرة....بسيط بمعنى سهل اني احكيه...تحقيقه الله اعلم بقى..وباعرّف هدفي في الحياة كده:
> ...





يارب تحقق جميع احلامك وامنياتك ياغالي
وطبعا هسالك ليه صعب عليك ايجاد شريكة الحياة المناسبه...؟؟

​


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا انت حر فى تحديد الاسلوب الحياتى الذى تفضله
> 
> لكن الغرب له عيوب خطيرة ..... أخطرها أنتشار الإلحاد بصورة رهيبة ..... كمان الأخلاقيات مش تمام فى أمور الجنس ..... والعلاقات الأسرية مش تمام ....
> 
> فهل هذه الأمور لا تسبب لك انزعاج*



خالص على فكرة 

لسبب بسيط....الأخﻻقيات ﻻ قيمة لها لو ماكانتش تحت حرية كاملة....ايه ﻻزمة اخﻻقيات جاية بالقهر من المجتمع؟

انا يهمني ان مراتي تكون ليها نفس الرؤية للزواج...وهي انه ﻻزم ينجح وان الطﻻق مش اوبشن...
وان الالتزام ده هو اللي يفرقه عن الصداقة....

وكمان يهمني ان عيالي يعملوا حاجة عشان هم مقتنعين بيها....مش عشان مكسوفين من المجتمع....

بالنسبة للإلحاد شخصياً انا متفهم اوي ليه ممكن واحد يلحد....وشايف ليه عذر قوي كمان....عشان كده مايزعجنيش ابداً......وكذلك الإيمان مالوش معنى لو موروث...

عشان كده إيمان وأخلاقيات المصريين ليس لها وزن كبير عندي.....افضل اخلاقيات ملحد يعيش في الغرب...ويساعد الناس كده من نفسه....ده واحد من غير اي ثواب او عقاب...وبحريته الكاملة...بيخدم الناس...
ده احسن عندي كتير


والدليل حتى ان المسيحيين بره مفيش رياء ﻷن أصلاً المجتمع بيدفعه يكون مش متدين....فلو هو مش مقتنع اوي مش هيروح....ياخد الضغط على ايه يعني؟ الحاجة التانية....ان المسيحيين بره، نتيجة الإلحاد حواليهم بقوا منفتحين جداً...فهم معندهمش مشكلة مع التطور مثلاً.....على عكسنا لسه بنحاول نفحت في الصخر عشان نثبت ان التطور غلط....


وبالتالي فهذه الأشياء ﻻ تزعجني بالعكس....


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب بأة بتسعى للحلم إزاى ؟*




الاسئلة المحرجة دي....يعني باحاول انجز في دراستي بس اعتقد اني مقصر شوية برضو...لاني نسيت اقول اني مش عايز اضيع شبابي كله باذاكر 

الحاجة التانية بقى باحاول اﻻقي شريكة الحياة بس مش ﻻقيها ليه ومش باينلها للأسف




هشام المهندس قال:


> يارب تحقق جميع احلامك وامنياتك ياغالي
> وطبعا هسالك ليه صعب عليك ايجاد شريكة الحياة المناسبه...؟؟
> 
> ​




ميرسي يا اتش...

بص يا كبير...

صعب عشان انا مش كتير هيفهموني.....وكمان فوق كده طلباتي فيها عالية شوية....مهم عندي تكون حلوة وشيك وذكية وجريئة ومستقلة وتعرف تتصرف و ف نفس الوقت تكون متواضعة وطيبة....طبعاً ده مع انها تكون بتفهم وبتشاركني جزء من اهتماماتي وتحبني اصلاً قبل ده كله....

وانا بقى المشكلة اني تفكيري ﻻ هو مصري وﻻ هو غربي 100% برضو....فعشان الاقي حد كده.....اووووف مش عارف هالاقيها ازاي دي....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الاسئلة المحرجة دي....يعني باحاول انجز في دراستي بس اعتقد اني مقصر شوية برضو...لاني نسيت اقول اني مش عايز اضيع شبابي كله باذاكر
> 
> الحاجة التانية بقى باحاول اﻻقي شريكة الحياة بس مش ﻻقيها ليه ومش باينلها للأسف
> 
> ...



*بتحاول تلاقى شريكة حياة فيها كذا و كذا و و و ---------------- حقك ما حدش يقدر يتكلم

طيب الفتاه المثالية ديه مش برضوا ألف واحد يتمناها

و لا إيه رأيك يعنى ؟

يعنى لو إنت عايز شريكة بالشكل دا ...............لازم إنت تكون أدها يا حلو :ura1:

يا ترى بأة بتحاول تكون مناسب لهذه الفتاه المثاليه ؟؟؟ 

و لا محاولاتك تقف عند البحث فقط ؟؟؟:smile01


*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ميرسي يا اتش...
> 
> بص يا كبير...
> 
> صعب عشان انا مش كتير هيفهموني.....وكمان فوق كده طلباتي فيها عالية شوية....مهم عندي تكون حلوة وشيك وذكية وجريئة ومستقلة وتعرف تتصرف و ف نفس الوقت تكون متواضعة وطيبة....طبعاً ده مع انها تكون بتفهم وبتشاركني جزء من اهتماماتي





Libertus قال:


> تاخذ نصيحتي .... سيبك من كل دول وخد ديه ​
> وتحبني اصلاً قبل ده كله....
> 
> هي اللي هتجيبلك كل دول​
> ...




 دي نصيحه اخ محب وبعدين اعترف جبت اتش منين 

  دي غاليه عليا اكثر مما تتصور​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 فبراير 2013)

ليش مركز على موضوع شريكة الحياه وصعوبة ملقاها عادي 
حتقابلها لا تشيل همها انت مكانك الحين الجامعه وطلعات الوناسه
بس تكبر شوي وتخلص الجامعه وتدخل الحياه العمليه تتيح لك تلتقي 
بها في هنا او هناك ..


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتحاول تلاقى شريكة حياة فيها كذا و كذا و و و ---------------- حقك ما حدش يقدر يتكلم
> 
> طيب الفتاه المثالية ديه مش برضوا ألف واحد يتمناها
> 
> ...



رغم اني مش وحش (رغم ان انا ماقدرش اقول عن نفسي مثالي)

بس انتي معاكي حق طبعاً وزي ما بتقولي بالظبط كده...وانا عارف ده كويس....عشان كده انا باقول انها اصعب حاجة....وباقول مش باين لها 



هشام المهندس قال:


> دي نصيحه اخ محب وبعدين اعترف جبت اتش منين
> 
> دي غاليه عليا اكثر مما تتصور​




ههههههه ميرسي يا اتش 

بس فيه نقطة....الراجل دايماً هو اللي ﻻزم يبادر....وﻻزم هو يحبها الاول، وبعدين لما يحبها يهتم انه يلفت نظرها....وبعدين يا تحبه يا ماتحبوش    (كُتب علينا الشقاء   )

فعشان انا احبها الاول وابتدي القصة دي...ﻻزم تشدني هي كمان 

فالصعوبة بقى في الموضوع هي دي: ان اللي بيشدوني قليلين جداً....من دول بقى....ان وجدوا...فين بقى فيهم اللي هتحبني انا وابقى انا اهم واحسن عندها من اي حد تاني؟


- ههههههههههههههههه ما جبتهاش  من حتة ... هو دلع معروف لأي حد اسمه هشام وانا باحبه اوي بصراحة 
مبتكر


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش مركز على موضوع شريكة الحياه وصعوبة ملقاها عادي
> حتقابلها لا تشيل همها انت مكانك الحين الجامعه وطلعات الوناسه
> بس تكبر شوي وتخلص الجامعه وتدخل الحياه العمليه تتيح لك تلتقي
> بها في هنا او هناك ..



ههههه دي دكتوراه يا هيوف مش ها اؤجل حياتي انا 4 سنين قدام 

وبعدين الموضوع بياخد وقته فانا on the outlook....اديني مفتح عيني وباحاول اقابل ناس كتير....

بس الملحوظ ان مش كتير بيشدوني....او الاهم كمان...اللي بيشدوني يا اما اكبر مني  ومرتبطين مثلاً او مينفعوش معايا لاي سبب تاني....انا شايل همه لان اكبر كابوس عندي اني اكبر واشيخ لوحدي من غير اسرة (تكون زي ما اتمناها)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ههههه دي دكتوراه يا هيوف مش ها اؤجل حياتي انا 4 سنين قدام
> 
> وبعدين الموضوع بياخد وقته فانا on the outlook....اديني مفتح عيني وباحاول اقابل ناس كتير....
> 
> بس الملحوظ ان مش كتير بيشدوني....او الاهم كمان...اللي بيشدوني يا اما اكبر مني  ومرتبطين مثلاً او مينفعوش معايا لاي سبب تاني....انا شايل همه لان اكبر كابوس عندي اني اكبر واشيخ لوحدي من غير اسرة (تكون زي ما اتمناها)



*إنت بتدرس دكتوراه و مش بتشتغل فى شركة مستقرة!!!!!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 فبراير 2013)

وانا فاكراك سنه اولى جامعه وانك صغيرون
 واكبر همك شنطه والعاب ههههه
 اثرك قربت على الشيخوخه 
الحق القطار بئى


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ههههههه ميرسي يا اتش
> 
> بس فيه نقطة....الراجل دايماً هو اللي ﻻزم يبادر
> 
> ...




ماشي ياعم هسيبك شويه

في زحمه جامده عليك...!!!


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت بتدرس دكتوراه و مش بتشتغل فى شركة مستقرة!!!!!*



ايه عﻻمات التعجب دي كلها؟ ليه الخضة دي؟
انا عمري قلت لك غير كده؟ 





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وانا فاكراك سنه اولى جامعه وانك صغيرون
> واكبر همك شنطه والعاب ههههه
> اثرك قربت على الشيخوخه
> الحق القطار بئى



شفتي بقى يا هيوف....اديني بقى يا ستي بادور اهو بس لسه مفيش اي حد في الافق خااالص!


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> - انه الوهم الذي يعيش الرجال فيه ويتخيلون انهم البادئون ...؟؟
> 
> - ممكن سؤال
> 
> ...



مفيش زحمة عليك يا اتش 


- شخصياً انا شايفها كده....للاسف نفسي اجرب احساس البنت اللي تطاردك وكده بس عمره ما حصل معايا!
ﻻزم يمرمطونا وراهم

- الصحرا دي بين الشرق والغرب


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

سعيد ان حلمي مسخن ناس كتير كده 

منورين يا جماعة 



ﻻ بجد انا توقعت ان كله هيبص ومش هيفكر يعلق حتى بسبب بساطة الحلم يعني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2013)

*لأ إستنى بأة دا مش هأسكت لك

ههههههههههههههههههههه
-----------------------------
يعنى إنت بتدرس و بتشتغل .............تمام

يبدو إن مكان عملك مش مالى عينيك .................كمان 
----------------------------------
طيب إنت نفسك تسافر 

هل إنت مجهز حالك للسفر

يعنى تقدر تسافر فى أى وقت

و لا عايز عروسة تسهل لك المشوار ؟؟؟*


----------



## هشام المهندس (20 فبراير 2013)

للاختصار يا عزيزي خذ مني شخصيا حكمه كتبت لأجلك

لا تبحث عن شروطا ... لاختياراتك  

بل ابحث عن قلب احب  مواصفاتك
​


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ إستنى بأة دا مش هأسكت لك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> -----------------------------
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا اصلاً بادرس بره يا إيريني!!



هشام المهندس قال:


> للاختصار يا عزيزي خذ مني شخصيا حكمه كتبت لأجلك
> 
> لا تبحث عن شروطا ... لاختياراتك
> 
> ...



دي صعبة يا اتش.....مش اي حد هيحبني هيملا عليا حياتي زي ما انا باتمنى.....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اصلاً بادرس بره يا إيريني!!



*الله

مش إنت قولت إنك مش عايز تتجوز واحدة من الغرب

يادى النيلة 

أومال بتبحلق فى مين ؟*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الله
> 
> مش إنت قولت إنك مش عايز تتجوز واحدة من الغرب
> 
> ...



؟!؟!!

مش فاهم حاجة!

انتي بتقوليني كﻻم انا ماقلتوش خالص على فكرة 

ركزي كويس يا ايريني  شوفي كده تاني انا كاتب ايه 

انا قولت عايز اعيييش في الغرب...ما قلتش ان ﻻزم اتجوز اجنبية.....بس انا بصراحة لسه مش ﻻقي مصرية دماغها زي دماغي وباقي الحاجات التانية او انها تشدني باختصار........عشان كده ابتديت برضو احط في دماغي اوبشن اني ممكن اتجوز اجنبية....بس انا ماقلتش فوق خالص اي حاجة عن الاجنبية انا باقول دلوقتي لما الكﻻم جاب بعضه


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بس الملحوظ ان مش كتير بيشدوني....او الاهم كمان...اللي بيشدوني يا اما اكبر مني  ومرتبطين مثلاً او مينفعوش معايا لاي سبب تاني....انا شايل همه لان اكبر كابوس عندي اني اكبر واشيخ لوحدي من غير اسرة (تكون زي ما اتمناها)



صدقنى وخذ  نصيحة من اخ اكبر اتعلم من الايام كتير 
انا كنت مثلك تمام لا اريد الارتباط الا بشروط معينة لا اجدها فى اى بنت الى ان زحف بى الزمن  واخيرا ايقنت انه  لايوجد بنت فيها جميع المواصفات المطلوبة كما كنت اعتقد .
فألان بعد ان ايقنت ذالك كان قد فات الاوان وبدأت اتجاوز مرحلة الشباب وانا فى اشد حالة من الندم لانى كنت لا ارغب فى الزواج  الا ان اجد الفتاة التى فى خيالى والتى هى غير موجودة اصلا ووصلت الى هذا السن الحرج جدا ( سن غير صالح للزواج ) 
فخذها نصيحة اخى لا تجعل الاوان يفوت كما حدث معى وحاول ان تجد فتاة تكون فيها صفة واحدة فقط لاغير تكون بنت ربنا بجد او مسيحية بحق ولست مسيحية بالبطاقة 
واكيد اذا كان الروح القدس يعمل فيها فمن ثمار الروح القدس ( محبة - فرح - سلام -طول اناة- وداعة )
-----------------------
سألوا عالم رياضيات
 ماهى معايير اختيار الزوجة ؟؟
فقال لكل زوجة نقاط تقييم 
اذا كانت متدينة ضع رقم (1)
فأذا كانت ذات مال ضع (0) فأصبح الناتج 10
فأذا كانت ذات علم ضع ( 0) اخر فاصبح الناتج 100
واذا كانت ذات حسب ونسب ضع (0) اخر فأصبح الناتج 1000
فأذا ضاعت الصفة الاولى(1) اصبح الناتج ( 000) اصفار فقط  اى لاتساوى شيئا 
------------------
مع كل تمنياتى لك بتحقيق حلمك 
ومن جانبك انت السعى وراءه  ولا تحعل يوم يعدى بدون التقدم للامام خطوة نحو تحقيق الهدف 
وربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك 
وشكرا لك


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> صدقنى وخذ  نصيحة من اخ اكبر اتعلم من الايام كتير
> انا كنت مثلك تمام لا اريد الارتباط الا بشروط معينة لا اجدها فى اى بنت الى ان زحف بى الزمن  واخيرا ايقنت انه  لايوجد بنت فيها جميع المواصفات المطلوبة كما كنت اعتقد .
> فألان بعد ان ايقنت ذالك كان قد فات الاوان وبدأت اتجاوز مرحلة الشباب وانا فى اشد حالة من الندم لانى كنت لا ارغب فى الزواج  الا ان اجد الفتاة التى فى خيالى والتى هى غير موجودة اصلا ووصلت الى هذا السن الحرج جدا ( سن غير صالح للزواج )
> فخذها نصيحة اخى لا تجعل الاوان يفوت كما حدث معى وحاول ان تجد فتاة تكون فيها صفة واحدة فقط لاغير تكون بنت ربنا بجد او مسيحية بحق ولست مسيحية بالبطاقة
> ...




مانا عارف اني هاضطر اتنازل في الاخر....بس مش هاتنازل من دلوقتي.....الاول هادور بس لو وصلت 29 - 30...
هافتح كمان اوبشن الزواج من اجنبية.....او هاتنازل بقى وامري لله....لكن لو اتنازلت من دلوقتي....هافضل طول عمري اقول لو كنت استنيت كان زماني مبسوط اكتر

وعشان كده انا متوقع اني هاضطر اتنازل اكتر ما انا كنت اتمنى ومش هابقى مبسوط بكده على فكرة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايه ده! ده طلع انا؟ انا شفتها بالصدفة وماكنتش متوقع
> 
> 
> طيب....انا حلمي بسيط على فكرة....بسيط بمعنى سهل اني احكيه...تحقيقه الله اعلم بقى..وباعرّف هدفي في الحياة كده:
> ...


*نورت المنصة ياجوني:t23:
وربنا يحقق كل احلامك يااارب

وعلي فكره اسهل مافي احلامك ايجاد شريكة الحياة
دول اكتر من الهم عالقلب ياجدع:smile01
*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نورت المنصة ياجوني:t23:
> وربنا يحقق كل احلامك يااارب
> 
> وعلي فكره اسهل مافي احلامك ايجاد شريكة الحياة
> ...



يااااه مانتي لو قريتي ال5 صفحات اللي فاتوا هتعرفي ليه هو اصعب حاجة


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية اخويا جونى
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يااااه مانتي لو قريتي ال5 صفحات اللي فاتوا هتعرفي ليه هو اصعب حاجة


*لا انا قريت احلامك بس :t23:

عموما ربنا يحققلك كل ماتتمني لو فيه خير ليك .
*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية اخويا جونى
> *



الله يخليك يا ابو سمرة....ويحققلك احلامك انت كمان



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا انا قريت احلامك بس :t23:
> 
> عموما ربنا يحققلك كل ماتتمني لو فيه خير ليك .
> *



ماهو ال5 صفحات هم الحلم بتاعي ده حضرتِك!!

ميرسي وانتي كمان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الله يخليك يا ابو سمرة....ويحققلك احلامك انت كمان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كاتب حلمك في 5 صفحات:thnk0001:
ده ايه الافترا ده :smile01

هروح اقراهم ....


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كاتب حلمك في 5 صفحات:thnk0001:
> ده ايه الافترا ده :smile01
> 
> هروح اقراهم ....



وحياتك كان نص سطر....بس الناس فصصته


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 فبراير 2013)

*حلم حلو و بسيط و منطقى و مشروع جدًا .. بس المشكلة فى مدى واقعيته .. مش واقعى انك تلاقى السوبر وومان اللى فى دماغك طول ما انت بتحسبها بمواصفات نظرية اكتر ماهى حاجة شعورية فى حين انك لو حبيت واحدة مش شرط يبقى فيها كل المواصفات دى و هتحس انها ملكة الكون .. لازم تحط فى بالك ان محدش كامل .. بس يوم ماتحب واحدة هتحسها انها اقرب صورة للكمال حتى عيوبها هتتحملها ببساطة و مش هتحس انك بتبذل مجهود فى قبولها 

ربنا يبعتهالك عشان نخلص منك .. قول آمين :smile01*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حلم حلو و بسيط و منطقى و مشروع جدًا .. بس المشكلة فى مدى واقعيته .. مش واقعى انك تلاقى السوبر وومان اللى فى دماغك طول ما انت بتحسبها بمواصفات نظرية اكتر ماهى حاجة شعورية فى حين انك لو حبيت واحدة مش شرط يبقى فيها كل المواصفات دى و هتحس انها ملكة الكون .. لازم تحط فى بالك ان محدش كامل .. بس يوم ماتحب واحدة هتحسها انها اقرب صورة للكمال حتى عيوبها هتتحملها ببساطة و مش هتحس انك بتبذل مجهود فى قبولها
> 
> ربنا يبعتهالك عشان نخلص منك .. قول آمين :smile01*



اااااااميييين :ray::


لو عرفت توقعني وهي ناقصها حاجات كده اوكي خلاص....يﻻ بينا


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وحياتك كان نص سطر....بس الناس فصصته



ههههههههه حلوة ( فصصته ) دى ده على اساس انك بتحلم ببرتقالة


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 فبراير 2013)

موضوع رااااااااااائع جداااااا
ربنا يحققلكم أحلامكم فيما يرضي مشيئته ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2013)

*احلامكواا كلها جميله ومشروعه
+حلمك يا زعيم انت بتبنيه بقالك سنين بتعبك وجهدك وقريب هتفرح بثماره وباذن المسيح وقتها هيكون عندك وقت اكبر للخدمه اللى انت بتتمناها
++ وانت كمان يا جونى حلمك مش صعب ولا حاجه ويوم ما هتلاقيها هتعرف ان الصعب فعلا مش فى أنك تعبت علشان تلاقيها الصعب هيكون فى أنك تعرف تحافظ عليها 
ربنا يوفقكواا ونفرح معاكوا بتحقيق أحلامكوااا..*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 فبراير 2013)

علشان لما أقولك ياحسين 
انك تتزوج بنتي استغربت هههههه
انت لسه بتدرس اهو ههههههه(دكتوراه عارفه هههه )

ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك 
ويسعدك يااااااارب
​


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> علشان لما أقولك ياحسين
> انك تتزوج بنتي استغربت هههههه
> انت لسه بتدرس اهو ههههههه(دكتوراه عارفه هههه )
> 
> ...



ميرسييي يا مرمر...

طب هامشي معاكي في بنتك اللي هتجوزيهالي قاصر عشان يبقى قبل ما اعدي ال50...

بس لو خلفتي كله وﻻد اعمل فيكي ايه بقى؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ميرسييي يا مرمر...
> 
> طب هامشي معاكي في بنتك اللي هتجوزيهالي قاصر عشان يبقى قبل ما اعدي ال50...
> 
> بس لو خلفتي كله وﻻد اعمل فيكي ايه بقى؟




ههههههه
العفوووووو

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
تصدق صح يالهوي !!
خلاص ياحسين بقولك ايه
 قفل علي موضوع بنتي دا :t23:




​


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه
> العفوووووو
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> ...



ايوووةة كده ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*بعد تداول حلم الأستاذ Libertus مع جماعة المحلفين استقر الرأى على التالى

1- حلمك بالتقرب لله أكثر بحاجة لمجهود وجدية لتحقيقه ....

2- حلمك فى الأقامة فى بلد غربى بحاجة لإعادة دراسة ....

3- حلمك بعروس ذات مواصفات مرضية بحاجة لأن تكون أنت أيضا بمواصفات مرضية

4- ستنال الصورة التفيذية لقرار المحلفين عند  ترشيحك للعضو الذى عليه ان يضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعد تداول حلم الأستاذ Libertus مع جماعة المحلفين استقر الرأى على التالى
> 
> 1- حلمك بالتقرب لله أكثر بحاجة لمجهود وجدية لتحقيقه ....
> 
> ...



طيب بس قبل ما احطه عندي كام سؤال:

رقم 2- ... اعادة دراسة ليه؟  ده دي اسهل واحدة فيهم 

فيه شروط على العضو اللي جاي؟ ﻻزم عضو وﻻ ممكن عضوة؟ خلوني افكر شوية كده اجيب مين


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> طيب بس قبل ما احطه عندي كام سؤال:
> 
> رقم 2- ... اعادة دراسة ليه؟  ده دي اسهل واحدة فيهم
> 
> فيه شروط على العضو اللي جاي؟ ﻻزم عضو وﻻ ممكن عضوة؟ خلوني افكر شوية كده اجيب مين



*اعادة دراسة لأن الغرب ليس الارض الموعودة ...... لك مطلق الحرية فى اختيارك*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعادة دراسة لأن الغرب ليس الارض الموعودة ...... لك مطلق الحرية فى اختيارك*


*حتى الشرق لم يصبح الأرض الموعوده ... الشرق اصبح مهدد بالخراب والانخفاض الغير محتمل لمستوى المعيشة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حتى الشرق لم يصبح الأرض الموعوده ... الشرق اصبح مهدد بالخراب والانخفاض الغير محتمل لمستوى المعيشة.*



*لذا يستوى الشرق والغرب ..... لذا فعلى بنى الشرق أن يدافعون عن اوطانهم ومنع الخراب عنها ..... لا ان يتركونها لجنة مزعومة ..... هكذا تعلمت فى سنوات طوال ...  *


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعادة دراسة لأن الغرب ليس الارض الموعودة ...... لك مطلق الحرية فى اختيارك*





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حتى الشرق لم يصبح الأرض الموعوده ... الشرق اصبح مهدد بالخراب والانخفاض الغير محتمل لمستوى المعيشة.*




بالظبط كده يا سمعان خدتها من بقي 

يعني هو الشرق اللي جميل؟ الغرب مهما طحنت الازمات الاقتصادية هناك....فالحريات والتعامل والاحترام لا يقارن...في مصر مهما كنت غني، فانت تحت رحمة تقاليد بالية وخرافات وتعصب ونصب وعدم امانة و و و ...


وانا صحيح ما قعدتش لسه كتير بره....لكني اختلطت بناس كتير وواثق من قراري في النقطة دي....

العضوة اللي ارشحها هي عضوة حبيبة على قلوبنا كلنا...

Secret_Flower

بس حد يروح يقول لها عشان مش هتاخد بالها


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

*ملحوظة: الهند بلد فقيرة لكن الحريات الاجتماعية واسعة مش زي مصر جتنا نيلة....على فكرة....كل ما اتعامل مع جنسيات اكتر....اعرف اننا بلد ##### اكتر واكتر.....حتى كينيا والحتت دي شكلها بقت احسن مننا....


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

*نشكر الحبيب Libertus وقد وصلنا لما ذكرناه .... لكن ما ذكرناه هو مجرد رأى قد يكون مقبول أو مرفوض ...... الحكم هنا سيكون للزمن .... إما تهنئ نفسك على تحقيق حلمك .... أو ........ 

ننتظر الأبنة Secret_Flower لوضع حلمها على المنصة *


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

ايه ده هو مش كان فيه صيغة تنفيذية؟ وكلام زي ( ده هبل - حلم كويس - انت ف طريقك ليه - حلم غير واقعي - ... إلخ )

فين الحكم يا استاذي؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ايه ده هو مش كان فيه صيغة تنفيذية؟ وكلام زي ( ده هبل - حلم كويس - انت ف طريقك ليه - حلم غير واقعي - ... إلخ )
> 
> فين الحكم يا استاذي؟



*موجودة يا باشا فى دعوة الأستاذه Secret_Flower 
*


> الحكم هنا سيكون للزمن .... إما تهنئ نفسك على تحقيق حلمك .... أو ........


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*أولاً **شكراً **جونى على آلدعوة ولأستآذى صوت صآرخ على آلإستضآفة  .. *


كل إنسآن ليه أهدآف تقليدية فى آلحيآهـ وأهدآفى مش بتخرج عنهآ
معظمهآ بيتعلق بآلنجآح فى أدوآر حيآتى كأنسآنة .. كخآدمة .. كزوجة وأم .. أو فى آلمجآل آلعملى كمهندسة

بس أعتقد *فكرة آلموضوع بتتعدى آلأهدآف* وبتلمس جزء مختلف جوآنآ وهو آلحلم
أو آلأمل آلوآسع 
وحلمى إنى أوصل لربنآ ولهدف وجودى فى آلحيآهـ من خلآل آلأدوآر دى مش مجرد أكون ترس فى آله

بجآنب حلم خآص بحلمه من زمآن إنى أربى أولآدى بشكل مختلف شكل يخرجهم للعآلم بذرة تقدر تحسنه بجد وتأثر فيه
لإن آلتربية فى نظرى هى آلمصنع آلصغير إللى *بيشكل آلإنسآن وبآلتآلى بيشكل آلعآلم*

وبس كدآ  ..




*..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *أولاً **شكراً **جونى على آلدعوة ولأستآذى صوت صآرخ على آلإستضآفة  .. *
> 
> ...



*طيب كويس

يا ترى بأة عندك خطة معينة فى حياتك الخاصة 

لو واجهتك مشاكل تهز أحلام الزوجة أو التربية مثلا ؟

و لا ماشية كدة : على حسب الريح ما يودى -----------وياها أنا ماشى ..............و لا بيدى

:smil12:
​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طيب كويس
> 
> يا ترى بأة عندك خطة معينة فى حياتك الخاصة
> 
> ...


ههههـ مع إنى متيمه بأغآنى آلعندليب بس مش بمشى عليهآ :smil12:

بصى إيرينى حيآتنآ لآيمكن تمشى على خطة محددة مش بس لإن دآ صعب لكنه بيفقدنآ متعتهآ بشكل كبير 
لكن دآ مآينفيش إن فيه حآجآت لآزم تكون محسوبة وبنسعى فيهآ
زى تنمية قدرآتنآ ومحآولة فهم نفسنآ ومعرفة آلأنسب ليهآ
وآلأنسب دآ بيندرج تحته كل شئ وكل آلأدوآر إللى إتكلمت عنهآ


نيجى للمشآكل فجزء منهآ بيجى بآلفهم  .. أكتر مجآل بحب أتطلع فيه وأفهمه هو علم آلنفس وآلنعكشة جوآ آلنفس آلبشرية وآلتعآمل معآهآ 

وطبعاً آلجزء آلتآنى بيجى بآلخبرة وآلوقت 



*..*
​ 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *
> 
> وحلمى إنى أوصل لربنآ ولهدف وجودى فى آلحيآهـ من خلآل آلأدوآر دى مش مجرد أكون ترس فى آله
> 
> ...


*


كلام رائع وأحلام مشروعة وهادفة

يأتى السؤال ....... ما منهجك لتحقيك أحلامك ..... الخاصة بأمورك الروحية وحياتك الأسرية*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلام رائع وأحلام مشروعة وهادفة
> 
> يأتى السؤال ....... ما منهجك لتحقيك أحلامك ..... الخاصة بأمورك الروحية وحياتك الأسرية*


​ 

 آلحيآة آلروحية بآلنسبآلى هى إنى أحس بعمل ربنـآ فى حيآتى
أوصل لدرجة آلشبع بيه ويكون هو مصدرإشبآعى آلأسآسى بجد .. يعنى أحول إقتنآعى بآلحآلة دى للإحسآس بيهآ فعلياً

فمنهجى إنى بحآول أدور عليه وفتحآله حيآتى وبتمنى يدخل هو 



أمآ حيآتى آلأسرية فلمآ ألآقى آلإنسآن آلمنآسب وقتهآ هنرسم آلمنهج سوآ , إللى أنآ حآطة آلخطوط آلعريضة لدورى فيه ...

 


 *..*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية اختى سيكرت فلورا
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​





Secret_flower قال:


> أمآ حيآتى آلأسرية فلمآ ألآقى آلإنسآن آلمنآسب وقتهآ هنرسم آلمنهج سوآ , إللى أنآ حآطة آلخطوط آلعريضة لدورى فيه ...
> 
> ​




الرب يباركك ويحقق لك كل احلامك ...

هل الخطوط العريضه هذه لها دور في اختيار شريك الحياة وهل له مواصفات ليحقق معك هذا الحلم ...؟؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 فبراير 2013)

*هل لديك المقدرة فى تحقيق هذة الاهداف
وماهى الخطوات المتخزة لتفيذ لذلك الاهداف
وربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 فبراير 2013)

*منورة المنصة ياسكروتة ☺

وربنا يحقق كل احلامك ياارب
بس اسمحيلي اعرف ايه هي المواصفات اللي بتتمنيها في شريك حياتك ؟
وايه المواصفات اللي ممكن تتنازلي عنها فيه ؟
وايه المواصفات اللي مستحيل تتنازلي عنها ؟
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 فبراير 2013)

+
حلم روك ..

أي مجال ستنجح فيه إن كنت تحبه - بالفعل .. فقط إدرس السوق .. و ستنجح .. خصوصاً أن الهدف نبيل  ( أن تجد الوقت الكافي للخدمة ) .

حلم Libertus ..

*بالنسبة للدراسة* .. أسهل حلم .. فقط إجتهد بصدق و فائدة .
*بالنسبة لشريكة الحياة* .. أصعب حلم .. ليس لقلتهم .. ولكن لكفائتهم بالقياس لشخص كفء يبحث عنهم !  .. فهل أنت كفء ؟ 
أعتقد أنك تحتاج ان ( تُـحب ) و ليس أن ( تبحث ) وهناك فارق .
*بالنسبة للسفر إلى بلاد الغرب* .. اوافقك الرأي ( مُجبر أخاك لا بطل )

*موضوع جميل* .


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 فبراير 2013)

+

حلم Secret_flower ..

سؤال : لماذا أجد أننا - في الغالب -  نبحث عن الله وكأنه غير موجود ! ( هذا السؤال ليس توبيخاً بالطبع، ولكنه محاولة لفتح نقاش حول هذه النقطة)  .


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية اختى سيكرت فلورا
> *





Samir poet قال:


> *هل لديك المقدرة فى تحقيق هذة الاهداف
> وماهى الخطوات المتخزة لتفيذ لذلك الاهداف
> وربنا يحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية
> *


ميرسى سمير ربنـآ يخليكـ 

أهدآفى كل إنسآن عندهـ آلمقدرهـ إنه يوصلهآ
آلمهم يشتغل على نفسه ودى هى أهم خطوهـ بآلنسبآلى
وأدينى حققت مرآحل ولسه بكمل 




*..*​ 

​


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

انا مستني للاخر عشان احكم على الحلم


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> الرب يباركك ويحقق لك كل احلامك ...
> 
> هل الخطوط العريضه هذه لها دور في اختيار شريك الحياة وهل له مواصفات ليحقق معك هذا الحلم ...؟؟؟
> ​



ميرسى يآ بآشمهندس ربنآ يخليكـ

أكيد ليهآ دور كبير .. وهو دآ كآن قصدى بآلأنسب ليآ
مش مجرد آلموآصفآت إللى أكون حآبآهآ بس إللى يكون " *معين نظيرى* " وعندهـ نفس آلفكرة عن آلحيآهـ إللى بخطط ليهآ 





*..*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منورة المنصة ياسكروتة ☺
> 
> وربنا يحقق كل احلامك ياارب
> بس اسمحيلي اعرف ايه هي المواصفات اللي بتتمنيها في شريك حياتك ؟
> ...


*ميرسى حبيبتى **ربنآ يخليكـِ* *^_^*

أممم هو دآ آلسؤآل إللى كنت عآملة حسآبه 

بصى فيه موآصفآت بديهية مآحدش يقدر يتنآزل عنهآ
إبن ربنآ .. محترم .. خلوق .. عقليته كويسه ..... وهكذآ

بس آلموضوع عندى هو " *حآلة* " أكتر مآ هو موآصفآت يتشآور عليهآ بشكل محدد
لإن أحيآناً بيتقآبل شخصين بموآصفآت رآئعة لكن مآيحصلش بينهم كيميآ أو إنسجآم

فإللى بتمنآهـ هى حآلة آلإنسجآم دى سوآء فى آلعوآطف أو فى آلأفكآر وآلحيآهـ كلهآ
و إللى لآ يمكن أستغنى عنه هو آلحآلة دى 




*..*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> حلم Secret_flower ..
> 
> سؤال : لماذا أجد أننا - في الغالب -  نبحث عن الله وكأنه غير موجود ! ( هذا السؤال ليس توبيخاً بالطبع، ولكنه محاولة لفتح نقاش حول هذه النقطة)  .


بآلعكس أنآ سعيدهـ بآلسؤآل لإنه هيسمحلى أوضح جزئية مآكنتش موضحآهآ فى كلآمى 

آلبحث عن آلله من وجهة نظرى ليه شكل مختلف
بحث مش قآئم على إيجآد مآ هو غآئب ... ولكن إيجآد شعورنآ إحنآ تجآهـ وجود آلله
ربنـآ كنز رآئع فى حيآتنآ ميقنين بوجودهـ لكن بنبحث عن إللى جوآهـ فى أمآكن تآنية 
أيوهـ آلبحث فى آلأمآكن آلتآنية دى طبيعى تبعاً لطبيعتنآ آلبشرية وبيفيدهآ لحدود معينة

لكن آلإشبآع  و آلمصدر آلرئيسى هو آلكنز بتآعنآ .. ومعظمنآ مقتنع بدآ لكن آلشعور بشئ ومعآيشته مختلف عن آلإقتنآع بيه 
ودآ إللى بتمنى أوصله " بأكبر شكل " .. طمع بقى 




*..*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا مستني للاخر عشان احكم على الحلم


خلى بآلكـ إنت بتلعب فى عدآد آلخطر هآ :new6:



*..*​ 
​


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

هي موتة وﻻ اكتر  ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 فبراير 2013)

*باشمهندستنا الجميلة .. اللى انا شخصيًا باعترف بذكائك الاجتماعى .. 

جميل حلمك .. بس فيه جزء كبير مش تحت سيطرتك .. بمعنى انتى موقفة اغلب حلمك على حياة اسرية و اختيار شريك حياة .. ماذا لو .. ملقيتيش الحالة اللى بتحلمى بالانسجام معاها عشان تقدرى تحبيه و تختاريه عن قناعة .. هل ممكن تتجوزى اى راجل محترم و خلاص حتى لو مفيهوش الحالة اللى بتحلمى بيها ؟ فى سبيل انك تحققى حلمك بانشاء اسرة و تربية اطفالك .. ولا هتضحى بحلم الاسرة طالما مفيش رجل احلامك ؟؟

ايهما اسهل التنازل عنه ؟؟


طبعًا ربنا لا يقدر يعنى .. دة مجرد افتراض و دردشة بنات .. ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك و يفرح قلبك يا جميلة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 فبراير 2013)

وردتي الغاليه وحبيبة قلبي 
اتمني من ربنا تحققي كل احلامك
الجمييييييله دي
ربنا يوفقك في كل حياتك حببتي
وتكوني احسن مهندسة في الدنيا 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *باشمهندستنا الجميلة .. اللى انا شخصيًا باعترف بذكائك الاجتماعى ..
> 
> جميل حلمك .. بس فيه جزء كبير مش تحت سيطرتك .. بمعنى انتى موقفة اغلب حلمك على حياة اسرية و اختيار شريك حياة .. ماذا لو .. ملقيتيش الحالة اللى بتحلمى بالانسجام معاها عشان تقدرى تحبيه و تختاريه عن قناعة .. هل ممكن تتجوزى اى راجل محترم و خلاص حتى لو مفيهوش الحالة اللى بتحلمى بيها ؟ فى سبيل انك تحققى حلمك بانشاء اسرة و تربية اطفالك .. ولا هتضحى بحلم الاسرة طالما مفيش رجل احلامك ؟؟
> 
> ...


ميرسى يآ قلمنآ آلشقى ربنآ يخليكـِ
دى* شهآدة أعتز بيهآ من إنسآنة رآئعة زيكـ *

لآزم آلأول أوضح إن آلحلم مش هيكون هو محور حيآتى آلوحيد
فيه أهدآف بشوفهآ بديهيآت ودى شرحتهآ فى أول مشآركة

*بآلنسبة ل**سؤآلكـ *.. حآلياً هقولكـ لأ طبعاً لآ يمكن أقبل أتجوز بشخصية مش مقتنعة بيهآ بعقلى وقلبى
بس علشآن أكون أمينة أنآ مآقدرش أجزم إن رأيى مش ممكن يتغير تحت أى ظروف
ولو إنى عآرفة إن آلتنآزل مش بقدر عليه


طيب فرضاً إنى قررت مآتجوزش فعلاً .. أو ممكن إتجوزت وبردو مبقآش عندى أطفآل ..؟
دآ مش هيأثر على حلمى لإن حلمى مش *"* آلأمومة فى حد ذآتهآ *"* لكن هو 
"* آلأولآد وتربيتهم بشكل يخليهم آلبذرة إللى** بتمنآهآ زى مآ قولت* "

فمآعنديش أى مشكلة أتبنى بيبى أو أكتر وأكمل معآهم نفس آلحلم
صعب أكيد خصوصاً فى آلبدآية وتقبل آلحقيقة دى
 لكن لمآ فكرت فيهآ وأنآ برد لآقيته حلم يمكن أروع من حلمى آلأول 



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وردتي الغاليه وحبيبة قلبي
> اتمني من ربنا تحققي كل احلامك
> الجمييييييله دي
> ربنا يوفقك في كل حياتك حببتي
> ...


ربنآ يخليكـِ بنووتى آلجميلة
ويحققلكـ كل إللى بتتمنيه يآ قمرآآيه 

 

*..*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> فمآعنديش أى مشكلة أتبنى بيبى أو أكتر وأكمل معآهم نفس آلحلم
> صعب أكيد خصوصاً فى آلبدآية وتقبل آلحقيقة دى
> لكن لمآ فكرت فيهآ وأنآ برد لآقيته حلم يمكن أروع من حلمى آلأول
> 
> ...


تتبنى طفل ازاى انا كدا ابتديت ارتعب منك معقولة توصل للدرجة ولا يمكن علشان اى بنت فيها عاطفة الامومة :fun_oops:


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> تتبنى طفل ازاى انا كدا ابتديت ارتعب منك معقولة توصل للدرجة ولا يمكن علشان اى بنت فيها عاطفة الامومة :fun_oops:


مآ هو علشآن عآطفة آلأمومة دى أكيد هتحآول تستوعب أى طفل حتى لو مش إبنهآ
أنآ مآبقولش دآ إختيآر أول لأى بنت
 لكن لو مآحصلش إنهآ تخلف فإيه آلمشكلة فى آلتبنى ..؟؟؟




*..*


​


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> مآ هو علشآن عآطفة آلأمومة دى أكيد هتحآول تستوعب أى طفل حتى لو مش إبنهآ
> أنآ مآبقولش دآ إختيآر أول لأى بنت
> لكن لو مآحصلش إنهآ تخلف فإيه آلمشكلة فى آلتبنى ..؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*الحقيقة احنا مش فى فيلم هندى مبنى على تبنى الاطفال لان دا بيحصل حقيقى فى الهند 
وسولى وهو طالما وصلت للتبنى طالما مفيش خلفت اطفال 
دلوقتى السؤال هو 
لما الطفل دا لما يكبر اية رد فعلو 
ورد فعلك لما يعرف انك مش امة 
اكيد هتكون صدمة على الطفل 
وهتكون صدمة ليكى لانة ممكن تتخيلى انو يسبك ويعيش بعيد عنك حقيقة ممكن تكون صدمة على الرغم انى مقدر للمشاعر الامومة لكل بنت*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *الحقيقة احنا مش فى فيلم هندى مبنى على تبنى الاطفال لان دا بيحصل حقيقى فى الهند
> وسولى وهو طالما وصلت للتبنى طالما مفيش خلفت اطفال
> دلوقتى السؤال هو
> لما الطفل دا لما يكبر اية رد فعلو
> ...



فيه طرق علمية ومشورة نفسية بتسآعد فى توصيل آلمعلومة دى للطفل يآ سمير .. وفى سن منآسب
مش هخبى عليه وهيكتشفهآ فى آخر آلفيلم يعنى :fun_lol:


آلمشكلة آلحقيقة إنى مآعرفش هيكون مسموح قآنونياً بآلتبنى أو لأ
بس ع آلعموم إللى بيدآفع عن حلمه هيجرى ورآهـ بكل آلطرق آلمتآحة 




*..*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> فيه طرق علمية ومشورة نفسية بتسآعد فى توصيل آلمعلومة دى للطفل يآ سمير .. وفى سن منآسب
> مش هخبى عليه وهيكتشفهآ فى آخر آلفيلم يعنى :fun_lol:
> 
> 
> ...


*بنسبة للحلام دلوقتى بقت عشان تتحقق بنسبة 70 فى المية برا مصر مثلا امريكا بدليل اى انسان عاجز معقا يسطتيع تحقيق حلمو وهو قاعد فى مكانة انما فى مصر من رابع المتسحييلات تحقيق حلم التبنى دا فى مصر فى امريكا اقوالك ماشى ومتى نحكم على حلمك دا عندى عزيمة قوية انمى ابقى القاضى على احلامك
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*هل للمحلفين أى تعليقات أخرى ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (24 فبراير 2013)

> آلمشكلة آلحقيقة إنى مآعرفش هيكون مسموح قآنونياً بآلتبنى أو لأ
> بس ع آلعموم إللى بيدآفع عن حلمه هيجرى ورآهـ بكل آلطرق آلمتآحة


القانون المصرى يمنع  بل يجرم التبنى ولكن يسمح  بالتكفل .
بنعنى يسمح لاى شخص يقوم بتكفل اى طفل يتيم ولكن بدون ان يكتبه بأسمه.
ولكن انت لماذا ادخلتى نفسك فى مواضيع التبنى هذا ؟؟
من الواضح انك تحبى الاطفال جدا .

 انشاء الله ربنا يعطيك الزوج المناسب وتخلفى منه دستة مهندسين صغيريين وتربيهم تربية سليمة


----------



## Samir poet (24 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> القانون المصرى يمنع  بل يجرم التبنى ولكن يسمح  بالتكفل .
> بنعنى يسمح لاى شخص يقوم بتكفل اى طفل يتيم ولكن بدون ان يكتبه بأسمه.
> ولكن انت لماذا ادخلتى نفسك فى مواضيع التبنى هذا ؟؟
> من الواضح انك تحبى الاطفال جدا .
> ...


*مظبوط كلامك الرب يباركك*


----------



## Strident (24 فبراير 2013)

الجزء بتاع ربنا ده ماعرفش احكم عليه....

الجزء بتاع حياتك الاسرية والاطفال وكده......فحلمك معتمد بصورة كبيرة على انك تلاقي زوج مناسب يشاركك نفس نظرتك للحياة....

ربنا يفرحك كده وتلاقيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> القانون المصرى يمنع  بل يجرم التبنى ولكن يسمح  بالتكفل .
> بنعنى يسمح لاى شخص يقوم بتكفل اى طفل يتيم ولكن بدون ان يكتبه بأسمه.
> ولكن انت لماذا ادخلتى نفسك فى مواضيع التبنى هذا ؟؟
> من الواضح انك تحبى الاطفال جدا .
> ...


أمممم حتى لغير آلمسلمين 
دآ حقيقى بس كآن رد على جزئية محددة " *هعمل إيه فى حلمى لو م**بقآش عندى أطفآل* "


هههههـ لآ دسته كتير بصرآحة على آلبشرية 
ميرسى جداً ربنآ يخليكـ 



*..*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 فبراير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مظبوط كلامك الرب يباركك*


ميرسى جداً يآ سمير ​ 


Libertus قال:


> الجزء بتاع ربنا ده ماعرفش احكم عليه....
> 
> الجزء بتاع حياتك الاسرية والاطفال وكده......فحلمك معتمد بصورة كبيرة على انك تلاقي زوج مناسب يشاركك نفس نظرتك للحياة....
> 
> ربنا يفرحك كده وتلاقيه


عندكـ حق هو معتمد على آلجزئية دى .. بس زى مآ وضحت لشقآوة
" *مش **متوقف* " عليهآ 


ميرسى ربنآ يخليكـ جونى 




*..*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

*والآن ...... وبعد استطلاع الأراء

1- أحلامك يا باشمهندسة مشروعة ونتمنى أن تناليها

2- عقلانيتك مجدولة بأسلوب مميز مع روحانياتك ..... نهنئك عليها

3- ننتظر منك تقديم الحلم التالى .... لمشارك جديد ..... ليضع حلمه على المنصة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *والآن ...... وبعد استطلاع الأراء
> 
> 1- أحلامك يا باشمهندسة مشروعة ونتمنى أن تناليها
> 
> ...


*شكراً جداً أستآ**ذى آلغآلى *

هختآر بعدى أخ غآلى عليآ
 *Hero_Sameh.G*


بآشمهندس بردو شكلنآ هنحتل آلتوبيكـ بقى  ...




*..*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *شكراً جداً أستآ**ذى آلغآلى *
> 
> هختآر بعدى أخ غآلى عليآ
> *Hero_Sameh.G*
> ...



*نشكرك ومنتظرين مشاركاتك مع من سيأتى بهم أصحاب الأحلام 

وليتفضل الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G...... واضح أن هناك تعصب مهنى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 فبراير 2013)

*منور المنصة هيروو وفي انتظار احلامك .*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نشكرك ومنتظرين مشاركاتك مع من سيأتى بهم أصحاب الأحلام
> 
> وليتفضل الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G...... واضح أن هناك تعصب مهنى *



أشكر البشمهندسة Secret_flower  على دعوتها.. 
حقيقي أتمنى لها تحقيق أحلامها



أشكر صاحب الفكرة المميزة صوت صارخ على استضافته.. 
يا رب أكون ضيف خفيف عليه وعلى الأعضاء المتابعين 

ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ


أحلامي تتلخص فى النقط الآتية:​1.   نفسي أقرب أكتر و أكتر من إلهي و أبويا الخصوصي  يسوع المسيح - له كل المجد-  فأنا في قمة إحتياجي الشديد لـيه .

2.   أفرح قلب بابا و ماما اللى بجد تعبوا كتير علشاني. 
 
3.   تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بطلاقة ..وحالياً جاري التنفيذ

4.   الحصول على شهادة التخرج ..و أخلص جيش - إن دخلت - – 

5.   نظراً لسوء أحوال وعدم إستقرار بلدي مصر بلد الوسايط.. أشكـ أني الاقي - شغل داخل إطار مجالي كمهندس – بمرتب يسد إحتياجاتي ويساعدني فى تكوين نفسي في الوقت المناسب .. ونتيجة لكدا بفكر في السفر إلي أمريكا كسياحة بعد إنتهاء الفصل الدراسي الأول من سنة خامسة " تقريباً بعد سنة من دلوقتي". ​هيتم تأجيل الفصل الدراسي التاني لحين الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .. اللى فاهم فى أمور السفرللخارج هيفهم الغرض من تأجيلي للترم التاني من دراستي . لكن لا زال هناكـ تفاوض فى أن أبقى أو أرحل ^.^

6. الاقي شريكة حياتي المناسبة اللي من قبل ما أعرفها بحبها وحلمت بيها "بس مشفتش شكلها :/  " ^.^..اللي بعد معرفتي بيها هتخلى عن النضارة السودة اللي معتمة الدنيا قصادي.. هشوف الحياة بألوان جميلة .. هيكون لحياتي كونسيبت إيجابي.. هتترسم على وجهي إبتسامة تفاؤل..،،،،،....، جواي حب كبير ليها .


7. أربي أطفالي "اللتنين" في حب ومخافة ربنا .. أسعى دائماً مجتهداً لتعليمهم أفضل تعليم و توفير إحتياجتهم ..أكون سبب سعادة عارمة لأسرتي ... 





حلمي الأول هو أن استيقظ من الأحلام العميقةدي لتكملة المسيرة

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منور المنصة هيروو وفي انتظار احلامك .*


المنصة منورة بيكِ يا واثقة

done
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 فبراير 2013)

حلم جميل اخي سامح
يارب تتحقق كل احلامك
بس سبعه مش كتير شويه ... يلا تستاهل 

لي استفسار لشيء غير مفهوم

5الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .. اللى  فاهم فى أمور السفرللخارج هيفهم الغرض من تأجيلي للترم التاني من دراستي .  لكن لا زال هناكـ تفاوض فى أن أبقى أو أرحل ^.^


هي الجنسيه بيدوها بالمطار من اول يوم ..؟؟؟
بعدين تهاجر بدون الشهاده .. ازاي

لي عوده ان اراد الرب


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> أشكر البشمهندسة Secret_flower  على دعوتها..
> حقيقي أتمنى لها تحقيق أحلامها
> 
> 
> ...



احﻻمك جميلة ومشروعة وممكن (ماعدا الجزء اللي هاتكلم فيه تحت)
انا فاهم طريقة الهجرة دي وربنا يوفقك  ان شاء الله تخلصها بسرعة....وترجع تخلص التيرم اللي فاضل لك...

خليني ازود لك في حلمك انك تحلم انك ما تخشش جيش اصلاً (كانت ايام سودا...ربنا ما يعيدها)


كﻻمك عن شريكة حياتك صدمني جداً لانه بالظبط بالظبط زي ما انا بافكر فيه...
حتى كذا مرة فكرت ان يا سﻻم لو يجي لي جني مثلاً ويحقق لي امنيتي اللي هي: "يا ترى شريكة حياتي هتبقى شكلها ايه او هتبقى مين" حتى لو هاقابلها كمان سنين مش دلوقتي...

وبرضو انا زيك متوقع ان نظرتي للحياة هتبقى احلى لما اﻻقيها وكده...

وبما انه نفس حلمي...فالجزء الوحيد اللي انا مشكك في امكانية تحققه....هو هل ممكن نﻻقيها اللي بنحبها من قبل ما انشوفها دي (بمعنى اصح...نﻻقي واحدة فيها الموصفات دي)

وﻻ هنضطر لتنازﻻت مؤلمة وفي الاخر اهي جوازة وخلاص وسنة الحياة؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 فبراير 2013)

*.**.*

*أحلآم وأهدآف كتير جميلة ربنآ يحققهآلكـ كلهآ **سآمح 
*
*بس عندى كم سؤآل*
*** فى رأيكـ لأى مدى إنت مآشى فى طريق تحقيق أحلآمكـ ..؟

**** " معرفة شريكة آلحيآهـ إللى بتحلم بيهآ هتبعد آلنضآرة آلسودهـ إللى معتمة آلدنيآ قصآدكـ "
مش شآيف إنكـ  معتمد عليهآ بدور كبير نسبياً فى تحقيق سعآدتكـ ..؟

*
**** قصدت إيه بآلإستيقآظ من آلأحلآم آلعميقة ..؟

 

*..*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> حلم جميل اخي سامح
> يارب تتحقق كل احلامك
> بس سبعه مش كتير شويه ... يلا تستاهل
> 
> ...



يخليكـ ليا يا بشمهندس 

صدقني دي أحلام فندامينتال واقعية متسلسلة لها علاقة برحلة عمـر الأغلبية من الناس .. لا يمكن الإستغناء عن حلقة منها لبنـاء مستقبل مُثمر.. واعتقد حضرتكـ مريت بمعظمها  


الموضوع ببساطة :

أنا عايز أسافر أمريكا ولتسهيل عملية السفر إقترح عليا شخص قريبي مُـقيم هنـاكـ فكرة السفر كسياحة يعني خلال الأجازة الدراسية أروح للسفارة وأقدم سفر كسياحة ​ -لازم يكون للشخص اللى عايز يسافر كسياحة قرايب هناك - ..بحجة زيارة قرايبي خلال فترة الأجازة الدراسية .و دا الغرض من تأجيلي لآخر ترم من دراستي في الجامعة..انهم يفكروا  في  أني مرتبط بدراستي هنا  وأكيد هقضي فترة الأجازة هناكـ وهرجع إلى مصر لإستكمال دراستي  .. لكن الحقيقة أني هقيم هناكـ لمدة خمس سنوات لحين حصولي على الجنسية الأمريكية ووقتها بقا أقدر أسافر أمريكا وأرجع لمصر وقت مانا عايز .أكتر من شخص معرفة نجح بسهولة فى أنه يسافر كسياحة وحالياً مُـقيمين هناكـ​ 
تنورني ^.^
​


----------



## Strident (25 فبراير 2013)

المهم بس تعرف تظبط القصة هناك    ويا سﻻم لو فيه عﻻمات في جسمك


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احﻻمك جميلة ومشروعة وممكن (ماعدا الجزء اللي هاتكلم فيه تحت)
> انا فاهم طريقة الهجرة دي وربنا يوفقك  ان شاء الله تخلصها بسرعة....وترجع تخلص التيرم اللي فاضل لك...
> 
> خليني ازود لك في حلمك انك تحلم انك ما تخشش جيش اصلاً (كانت ايام سودا...ربنا ما يعيدها)
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا غالي 

صدقني دا الجزء الوحيد اللي واثق من تحقيقه إذا تم تحقيق الأحلام اللي قبله على ما يرام

عن نفسي.. صحيح ممكن اضطر لتنازلات لكنها غير مؤلمة بمعنـي شريكة حياتي عايزها مثلاً سـَي جميلة تفهمني تحس بيا ،،،،،،...،. واللي حبيتها وحبيتني طلعت فيها كل المواصفات -أو معظمها- بإستثناء شكلها يعني كويس مش جميلة للدرجة فدا ميكنسلش حبي ليهـا نهائي.. يكفــيني ((إحساسي بإنجذاب ليهـا)) 
  لكن حتة أني أقدم تنازلات مؤلمة وأهي جوازة وخلاص ..لا طبعـــاً فى الحــــالة دي بــــلاها جـــــواز خــالــص ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 فبراير 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *.**.*
> 
> *أحلآم وأهدآف كتير جميلة ربنآ يحققهآلكـ كلهآ **سآمح
> *
> ...



ربنا يخليكِ يا إيمليا **
ياسلام بس كدا..اتفضلي ^.^




* إجابتي على أد فهمي للسؤال
أكون شخصية ليها تُـقلها وأهميتها ووضعها ومكانتها.. مش تكبر ولا حاجة :fun_lol:


* مش موضوع أني معتمد عليها .. كلامي عنها يتلخص في(عند ارتباطي بيها .."تلقائياً" ارتبط شعوري بجمال الدنيا والسعادة والتفاؤل بيا)


* تشبيه لرحلة عمري خلال تحقيق أهدافي - اللى قولتها فوق - بـحلم عميق..وقت استيقاظي منه تم تحقيق أحلامي"أهدافي" 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> 5.   نظراً لسوء أحوال وعدم إستقرار بلدي مصر بلد الوسايط.. أشكـ أني الاقي - شغل داخل إطار مجالي كمهندس – بمرتب يسد إحتياجاتي ويساعدني فى تكوين نفسي في الوقت المناسب .. ونتيجة لكدا بفكر في السفر إلي أمريكا كسياحة بعد إنتهاء الفصل الدراسي الأول من سنة خامسة " تقريباً بعد سنة من دلوقتي".
> 
> هيتم تأجيل الفصل الدراسي التاني لحين الحصول على الجنسية الأمريكية .. اللى فاهم فى أمور السفرللخارج هيفهم الغرض من تأجيلي للترم التاني من دراستي . لكن لا زال هناكـ تفاوض فى أن أبقى أو أرحل ^.^




*نورت الموضوع حبيبى ....

أحلامك واقعية ونصلى أن يحققها الرب لك حسب مشيئته الصالحة

لكن دعنى أهمس فى أذنك بشيئ فى الجزئية التى بأعلى

1- لا تخسر عمرك الدراسى بسفرك دون الحصول على شهادتك
2- بعد انهاء دراستك ونهو فترة تجنيدك, حسب ما يكون بشأنها, يمكنك السفر لأميركا بسهولة للدراسة, وأنا ممكن اساعدك فى هذا الأمر

فهل ممكن تعديل تلك الفقرة من أحلامك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نورت الموضوع حبيبى ....
> 
> أحلامك واقعية ونصلى أن يحققها الرب لك حسب مشيئته الصالحة
> 
> ...



ربنـا يخليكـ يا استاذي

نفس رأي والدي و والدتي اللي رافضين فكرة السفر دون حصولي على شهادتي
لكن ذي ما حضرتك عارف أن فرصة السفر- إلي أمريكا كسياحة - بعد نهاية دراستي وحصولي على شهادتي هتكون أصعب ..

وعلى أد معلوماتي المتواضعة  لو انتظرت لحين حصولي ع الشهادة ثم السفر للدراسة هيتطلب دفع رسومات و تكاليف الدراسة هناكـ دا غير أني لازم أكون فاتح حساب بإسمي في البنكـ بمبلغ مش قليل ... 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ربنـا يخليكـ يا استاذي
> 
> نفس رأي والدي و والدتي اللي رافضين فكرة السفر دون حصولي على شهادتي
> لكن ذي ما حضرتك عارف أن فرصة السفر- إلي أمريكا كسياحة - بعد نهاية دراستي وحصولي على شهادتي هتكون أصعب ..
> ...



*الحكومة الامريكية بتعطيك حق العمل لساعات معينة يكفى اجرها ان تسدد مصاريف الدراسة والمعيشة ..... وأما الحساب البنكى فهو بيكون حساب مؤقت وممكن تنهيه بعد الأنترفيو بالسفار الأمريكية مباشرة*


----------



## Strident (26 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة يا سامح.....الناس اللي عملت الحركة اللي حكيت لك عليها معظمهم نجح بس كلهم راحوا بعد ما خلصوا دراسة...
انت ممكن تاخد الفيزا بس مش لازم تروح....وبعد ما تخلص، تعمل الحركة بقى


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 فبراير 2013)

اخي الغالي موضوع السفر والهجره تقريبا ترتبط به جميع ما ذكرت من نقاط
فلذلك يحتاج الى دراسه وتعمق وحسابات وخطط مدروسه في جميع الاتجاهات ولا تحصر نفسك باختيار واحد فبالتاكيد هناك خيارات اخرى لا تلغي الموضوع لكن تضمن نفسك فيه
اصحاب الشهادات يلقون صعوبه هناك فكيف للذين بدونها
انا لااعرف اين المشكله بعد التخرج بالنسبه للسفر عندكم
لكن اتمنى لك الوصول لحلمك دون خسارتك لامور اخرى قد لاتستطيع الرجوع لها
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 فبراير 2013)

في سؤال هندسي 
ايه هو تخصص دراستك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحكومة الامريكية بتعطيك حق العمل لساعات معينة يكفى اجرها ان تسدد مصاريف الدراسة والمعيشة ..... وأما الحساب البنكى فهو بيكون حساب مؤقت وممكن تنهيه بعد الأنترفيو بالسفار الأمريكية مباشرة*



تمام... 
هل لو هسافر علشان أكمل دراستي هناك ..لازم أخلص جيش الأول ؟
  رصيدي في الحساب البنكي ميقلش عن كام ؟ 
إزاي هعمل لينك بيني وبين الجامعة اللي عايز ادرس فيها هناك ؟​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> على فكرة يا سامح.....الناس اللي عملت الحركة اللي حكيت لك عليها معظمهم نجح بس كلهم راحوا بعد ما خلصوا دراسة...
> انت ممكن تاخد الفيزا بس مش لازم تروح....وبعد ما تخلص، تعمل الحركة بقى


تمام يا جوني ... لكن صدقني أنا طول عمري حظي في رجليا 
فممكن أكون من الأقلية اللى مش هيتقبلوا.. لكن أنا واثق أني لو قدمت قبل ما أخلص دراسة طلبي للسفر هيتقبل .. و غير كدا  المتخرجين من كلية هندسة غالباً بياخدوهم 3 سنين جيش .. فبعد ما أخلص دراسة لما أدبس في 3 سنين جيش !!...كارثة  ^.^ 

وعايز أقول بردوا أننا بنتناقش فكلامي دا ميدلش على أني مُـصر ع السفر قبل حصولي ع الشهادة ..لسه ما أخدتش القرار.. وربنا يدبر الأختيار الأفضل..فالحلم دا بالنسبالي نقطة بداية رحلة جديدة 




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اخي الغالي موضوع السفر والهجره تقريبا ترتبط به جميع ما ذكرت من نقاط
> فلذلك يحتاج الى دراسه وتعمق وحسابات وخطط مدروسه في جميع الاتجاهات ولا تحصر نفسك باختيار واحد فبالتاكيد هناك خيارات اخرى لا تلغي الموضوع لكن تضمن نفسك فيه
> اصحاب الشهادات يلقون صعوبه هناك فكيف للذين بدونها
> انا لااعرف اين المشكله بعد التخرج بالنسبه للسفر عندكم
> ...


 عندك حق..  لكن إزاي محصرش نفسي بإختيار واحد ؟ أنا قدامي إختيارين و أفيلابل ليا أني أختيار واحد بس منهم.. 

بالنسبة لأصحاب الشهادات أو بدونها..هناك – في أمريكا – "تقريباً" مافيش فرق بينهم .. طالما أصحاب الشهادات معملوش معادلة يعني الشهادات المصرية مش معترف بيها هناك

أما بالنسبالي فأنا ليا قرايبي هناك فعارف هروح فين ولمين وهعمل أيه ...



المشكلة بعد التخرج فرصة السفر كسياحة هتكون أقل .. غير كدا لو اتخرجت مش هينفع أسافر إلا بعد ما أخلص الجيش وبالمناسبة أنا عندي إتنين أخوات فشكلي هلبس هلبس :/ .. وياريتها تكون سنة واحدة ..لأ .. بما أني متخرج من كلية هندسة فإحتمال ياخدوني "3 سنين" جيش ..دا ومش أي جيش  :t33:


صلواتكـ بقا يا بشمهندس 
​ 


هشام المهندس قال:


> في سؤال هندسي
> ايه هو تخصص دراستك
> ​


إتصالات .. ^.^​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 فبراير 2013)

*..*

على فكرهـ سآمح كل زمآيلى إللى فى هندسة دخلوآ جيش سنة وآحدهـ بس
وأعتقد دى آلقآعدهـ وآلعكس إن عسآكر آلأمن آلمركزى أو آلحرس آلجمهورى " *أصحآب آلمؤهلآت آلمتوسطة* " 
مدة جيشهم هى آلأكبر

طيب سؤآل
لمآ يتحقق حلم آلسفر إن شآء آلله - خصوصاً لو قبل مآ تخلص درآسة - 
*إيه آلخطوآت إللى مرتب تآخدهآ هنآكـ* ..*؟*



*..*



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> على فكرهـ سآمح كل زمآيلى إللى فى هندسة دخلوآ جيش سنة وآحدهـ بس
> وأعتقد دى آلقآعدهـ وآلعكس إن عسآكر آلأمن آلمركزى أو آلحرس آلجمهورى " *أصحآب آلمؤهلآت آلمتوسطة* "
> ...



تمام يا إيمليا ،، أنا عارف أن أصحاب المؤهلات المتوسطة مدة جيشهم هى اللي أكبر وعارف أن أصحاب الكليات مدة جيشهم سنة واحدة بس 
و المتخرجين من كلية هندسة بياخدوهم سنة واحدة لكن دا مينفيش أن بعض طلبة خريجي هندسة مدة جيشهم بتمتد لـ 3 سنين في حالة إحتياج الجيش ليهم كمهندسين ...

ليا قرايب هناك فـ -إن شاء الله - مجرد وصولي هستلم شغلي ،،،أشتغل و أكون نفسي دا هدفي الأول هناك .... ​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

هو هندسة...ابشرك هتلبس هتلبس 

لو كهربا او حاسبات ابشرك احتمال تلبس ظابط برضو...


نصيحة: "خير لك ان تدخل الحياة أقطع، من أن يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم"


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هو هندسة...ابشرك هتلبس هتلبس
> 
> لو كهربا او حاسبات ابشرك احتمال تلبس ظابط برضو...
> 
> ...


 لا بجد أقنعتني هههههههههـ ,, والله يسامحكـ:11azy: و يبشركـ بالخيــر 
 :t33:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 فبراير 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تمام...
> هل لو هسافر علشان أكمل دراستي هناك ..لازم أخلص جيش الأول ؟
> رصيدي في الحساب البنكي ميقلش عن كام ؟
> إزاي هعمل لينك بيني وبين الجامعة اللي عايز ادرس فيها هناك ؟​



*1- دراستك هناك لن تكون استكمال لدراستك الجامعية .... بل دراسة حرة فى المجال الذى تحدده
2- اعتقد ان الرصيد فى حدود 25 الف دولار
3- هناك شركات امريكية تقوم بالتواصل بينك وبين الجامعة حتى تحصل على مكان بالجامعة مقابل حوالى 1000 دولار*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 فبراير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *1- دراستك هناك لن تكون استكمال لدراستك الجامعية .... بل دراسة حرة فى المجال الذى تحدده
> 2- اعتقد ان الرصيد فى حدود 25 الف دولار
> 3- هناك شركات امريكية تقوم بالتواصل بينك وبين الجامعة حتى تحصل على مكان بالجامعة مقابل حوالى 1000 دولار*



عُــلم، شكراً أستاذي ع المعلومة ... ​


----------



## Strident (27 فبراير 2013)

يا ابني انت اسمع الكﻻم....خد الفيزا ومش ﻻزم تسافر....ماهي 5 سنين.....


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يا ابني انت اسمع الكﻻم....خد الفيزا ومش ﻻزم تسافر....ماهي 5 سنين.....



اقصد تاخد الفيزا وما تسافرش....الفيزا هتبقى 5 سنين....خدها وماتسافرش...خلص دراستك وجيشك وهتفضل موجودة وتسافر معاك شهادتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ليا قرايب هناك فـ -إن شاء الله - مجرد وصولي هستلم شغلي ،،،أشتغل و أكون نفسي دا هدفي الأول هناك .... ​




لا تتردد في هذه الخطوه فاليوم احسن من الغد والتأجيل لن يكون في مصلحتك وبحسبه بسيطه بين السنين في اميريكا او في بلدك ستعرف الفرق واذا خدمت الجيش فانسى الهجره 
والسنين التي تضيعها كم ستغير من وضعك هناك في اميريكا 
لكن عندي نصيحه لك لا تهتم فقط بالعمل هناك بل ابحث ايضا على الدراسه التي تفيدك مستقبلا وضمن قدرتك وامكانياتك
فالدراسه هناك تختلف من جميع النواحي
وهذا كله بمشيئه الرب 
دعواتي وصلواتي لك بالتوفيق في مشوارك
ابداه اليوم وليس غدا
الرب يحفظك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لا تتردد في هذه الخطوه فاليوم احسن من الغد والتأجيل لن يكون في مصلحتك وبحسبه بسيطه بين السنين في اميريكا او في بلدك ستعرف الفرق واذا خدمت الجيش فانسى الهجره
> والسنين التي تضيعها كم ستغير من وضعك هناك في اميريكا
> لكن عندي نصيحه لك لا تهتم فقط بالعمل هناك بل ابحث ايضا على الدراسه التي تفيدك مستقبلا وضمن قدرتك وامكانياتك
> فالدراسه هناك تختلف من جميع النواحي
> ...



ميرسيي يا باشمهندس على دعواتكـ و صلواتكـ 
ربنــا يقدم الخير ويدبر الأمور حسب مشيتة الصالحة
الرب يحفظكـ

​


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

انا ماعرفش.....فماتاخدش كلامي اللي جاي على انه حقايق....اتأكد منه الاول...

انما...عشان تشتغل مهندس غالباً هتعوز بكالوريوس من حتة...
وعشان تتخرج من هناك...ممكن يعيدوك كورسات معينة...
ولو هتاخد ترمين ... فمصاريف الترم للأجانب غالية جداً (إلا لو عرفت تجيب منحة او كده)

اعتقد بتكلم في رقم زي 4000 دولار في الشهر مثلاً...


اعتقد الطريقة الاسهل تاخد الفيزا....تخلص هنا...تسافر سياحة....تعمل لجوء (بيخلوك تكسر الفيزا بس بمعرفتهم وبتكون على ذمة قضية)....(مش تعمل هجرة غير شرعية او تكسر فيزا وتقعد)


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> أشكر البشمهندسة Secret_flower  على دعوتها..
> حقيقي أتمنى لها تحقيق أحلامها
> 
> 
> ...



*الآن وبعد دراسة أحلام الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G قررت لجنة المحلفين مشروعية أحلامة ماعدا الجزئية الخاصة بعدم استكمال دراستة والسفر لأميركا حيث أن ذلك يتعارض مع الفكر والمنطق وعليه أن يؤجل حلمه بالسفر إلى ما بعد انهاء دراسته 

وللحصول على الصورة التفيذية للحكم عليه أن يرشح الزميل التالى الذى عليه أن يضع حلمه على المنصة*


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا ماعرفش.....فماتاخدش كلامي اللي جاي على انه حقايق....اتأكد منه الاول...
> 
> انما...عشان تشتغل مهندس غالباً هتعوز بكالوريوس من حتة...
> وعشان تتخرج من هناك...ممكن يعيدوك كورسات معينة...
> ...


اهااا، تمام .. نتيجة للكومنت دا عايز استفسر عن حاجة -لو مش هسبلك صداع-  فهبقى اكلمك ع الخاص 
​


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اهااا، تمام .. نتيجة للكومنت دا عايز استفسر عن حاجة -لو مش هسبلك صداع-  فهبقى اكلمك ع الخاص
> ​



استفسر ف اي وقت يا حبيبي


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الآن وبعد دراسة أحلام الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G قررت لجنة المحلفين مشروعية أحلامة ماعدا الجزئية الخاصة بعدم استكمال دراستة والسفر لأميركا حيث أن ذلك يتعارض مع الفكر والمنطق وعليه أن يؤجل حلمه بالسفر إلى ما بعد انهاء دراسته
> 
> وللحصول على الصورة التفيذية للحكم عليه أن يرشح الزميل التالى الذى عليه أن يضع حلمه على المنصة*



واثق في ربنا وفي محبتهوتدبيره للطريق الصالح ليا .. متنسنيش في صلواتكـ 

وميرسي كتير على استضافتكـ الكريمة الغالية  أستاذ صوت صارخ
 


هـرشح عضوة غالية عليا وبعزها كتير .. رغم إنها أوقات كتير بتنكد عليا :t33:

هي *+بنت الكنيسة+
* 
​


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لا ده انا قاعد لكو بقى....مستنيين الحلم الجاي ده على نااااار


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هـرشح عضوة غالية عليا وبعزها كتير .. رغم إنها أوقات كتير بتنكد عليا :t33:
> 
> هي *+بنت الكنيسة+
> *
> ​



هههه هعمل نفسي مش أخدت بالي من كلمه تنكد دي:spor22: هههه
ميرسي سمسم لاختياري وربنا يحققلك كل احلامك 

وبشكر وردتي الغاليه:flowers:

بس هنتظر استاذي صوت صارخ يسمح لي بقول الاحلام:scenic:

​ 


Libertus قال:


> اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لا ده انا قاعد لكو بقى....مستنيين الحلم الجاي ده على نااااار



:36_19_2:هههههههههههههههه
استرها معانا يااارب هههههه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههه هعمل نفسي مش أخدت بالي من كلمه تنكد دي:spor22: هههه
> ميرسي سمسم لاختياري وربنا يحققلك كل احلامك
> 
> وبشكر وردتي الغاليه:flowers:
> ...


*
شكرا للحبيب "سمسم" على طرح أحلامة على المنصة .... ونتمنى لك التوفيق فيما يعود عليك بالنفع والفائدة 

"بنت الكنيسة" ...... أهلا بك على المنصة ....... تفضلى بطرح أحلامك ...*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> "بنت الكنيسة" ...... أهلا بك على المنصة ....... تفضلى بطرح أحلامك ...*


ميرسي استاذي 
حااضر :flowers:
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مارس 2013)

*..*

أيوآآآ بقى *^**_^*

*منورة يآ بنووتى* .. ومستنيين آلحلم 

 

*..*
*
*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> أيوآآآ بقى *^**_^*
> 
> ...



ههههه
حبيبة قلبي بنورك 
هو حلم واحد بس دول احلام هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههه
> حبيبة قلبي بنورك
> هو حلم واحد بس دول احلام هههههه
> ​


*ههههههههههه وهو القى القبض على شريك الحياة حى او ميتا هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

+بسم الثالوث الأقدس+







في الاول كنت عايشة كدا بدون احلام ههههه

وبدأت افكر انا ربنا خلقني ليه اصلا وايه فيدتي في الحياه
ولدرجه ان لما كنت في ثانوي انا الوحيد اللي كنت مش بحلم واقول نفسي اطلع دكتوره او مدرسه اومهندسه أو أو كنت اها كدا اللي ييجي كويس وخلاص 
نبدأ الاحلام بقا :scenic:

الحلم الاول والاهم
 ..الخدمة بطلب من ربنا الخدمه تكبر وتكبر وتتطور اكتر من كدا ويبعد الشيطان عن الخدمه.. بخدم في خدمتين وهما الاتنين اصعب من بعض 
وفي شياطين كتييييير وحرووووووب بأستمرار 
فاحلمي الخدمه تكبر ويكون في ثمره ويبعد عدو الخير عنها 

الحلم التاني 
...نفسي اشتغل مش نفسي دا هموت واشتغل 

الحلم الثالث
 ..دا مهم بالنسبه ليا 
حلمي أشوف بابا وماما أسعد أتنين في الدنيا ولو اقدر اديهم نص عمري اوعمري كله هعملها بجد 
وبحاول علي اد مابقدر في الحلم دا

الحلم الرابع
 ...ودا الصعب اللي خايفه منه جدااااا
اكيد ذيي اي بنت 
نفسي ارتبط بأنسان يعوضني بقا علي الانتظار دا ههههه
نفسي اعرف يعني ايه حب وبيكون ازاي وبيحسوا بأيه اللي بيحبوا
نسيبنا من رثيك روشان هههههههه دلوقتي وخلينا في بقا في الموز بتاعي ههههه
نفسي نعيش قصة حب رومانسيه ولما نتجوز نجيب اول نونو يكون ولد ونسميه بيتر او ديفيد او فادي 
ونلعب بيه انا وهو هههههه وبعدها نجيب بنات واولاد تاني ومثلا يعني بكون في المطبخ ويبعتلي ابننا ويقولي بابا بيقولك بحبك ههههههه
هبله انا صح ؟ههههه
يعني حاجات مجنونه مع رومانسيه كدا 
بس اللي مخوفني واللي مخلي الحلم دا مش يكمل
هو ان يبعدني عن ربنا مشغوليات البيت والعيال والزوج وكدا
انسي ربنا في الطريق ودا اللي منكد عليا في الحلم دا
والجزء الاخر من الحلم دا ...ان نتجوز ونسافر بره مصر 
لان حصلت حاجه معايا كدا  بقيت مش طايقه مصر ولاعايزه اعيش فيها 

الحلم الخامس ...
مصر نفسي مصر يكون فيها امان نفسي لمااطلع مش اكون خايفه ان ممكن مش ارجع بيتنا تاني 
نفسي احس ان ذيي ذي غيري في البلد
نفسي ونفسي ونفسي اقول ايه ولاايه بس !!


عارفه صدعتكوا اووووي بس دا اللي فاكراه دلوقتي ههههه
واتمني كنت ضيفه خفيفه بقا :smil12:

 ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> واتمني كنت ضيفه خفيفه بقا :smil12:
> ​



تؤتؤ خاااالث على فكرة :smil12:



أكيد ليـــا عودة للتعليق على أحلامكـ 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> تؤتؤ خاااالث على فكرة :smil12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:beee:ههههههه
أوووكيز 
هنتظر :t33:
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مارس 2013)

*..*

*أحلآم جميلة يآ بنووتى *.. بتمنى تحققيهآ كلهـآ 

آلحلم آلخآمس مآلييش تعليق عليه غير إنى مطمنة *"* من غير سبب *" *
سيبيهآ على ربنـآ وطمنى نفسكـ 


*هآجى أسألكـ بعد شوية *
بس آلحلم آلخآمس محتآج توضيح مين رثيكـ دآ يآ بنت ههههـ ..؟


 
*..*
*
*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> *أحلآم جميلة يآ بنووتى *.. بتمنى تحققيهآ كلهـآ
> 
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 مارس 2013)

*..*

هههههـ طآلمآ دآ ريثكـ يبقى ... يجوز وآلله أعلم :t33::t33:



*..*
*
*​ ​


----------



## Strident (1 مارس 2013)

!!!! يعني انا اللي اسمي ولد مفيش بنت او ممثلة معينة هي المفضلة ليا....تجيبي انتي ده وتعمليه موز؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 مارس 2013)

بعد الاطلاع على احلام معظم الضيوف وجدت بجانب احلامهم يوجد حلم اخر ملح وهو
.
.
.
.
السفر للخارج هو الكل هيسيب مصر طيب مين اللى يقعد فيها ده على كده مصر هاتبقى فاضيااااااااااااااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)

> هي *+بنت الكنيسة+*


*بنوتي حبيبتي
منوره المنصة ياقمرايه♥

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> +بسم الثالوث الأقدس+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ياحبيبتي ياااارب

بس كله كوم و"روشان"ده كوم تاني يخرب عقله بجد
كان فظيع في فيلم** "Kites" *
*يلا مالناش دعوه الله يسهله:smil13:

بس اسمحيلي اسألك
عن اللي انتي قولتيه فيالجزء ده من حلمك :
*



> بس اللي مخوفني واللي مخلي الحلم دا مش يكمل
> هو ان يبعدني عن ربنا مشغوليات البيت والعيال والزوج وكدا
> انسي ربنا في الطريق ودا اللي منكد عليا في الحلم دا


*طيب بتفكري ليه كده  ؟
ليه متفكريش مثلا انكم بأذن المسيح تبقوا اسره قريبه من ربنا 
يعني لو انتي بعدتي هو يخليكي تقربي .. ولو هو بعد انتي تخليه يقرب .. وانتوا الاتنين تخلوا اولادكم ولاد ربنا 
طبعا بجانب الشغل والاولاد والبيت .
يعني ايه اللي بيخلي تفكير الخوف من النقطه دي مسيطر عليكي ؟
*


----------



## Strident (2 مارس 2013)

احلامك جميلة يا مرمر....

اعتقد ممكنة جداً.....ربنا يحققهالك كلها 

بس عشان تتحقق لازم العريس ما يبقاش زيي لأن انا عايز بنت مش ولد


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2013)

ربنا يحققلك أحلامكـ ..عندي 3 أسئلة كدا ع السريع ^.^



إنتِ قولتي نفسكـ الخدمة تكبر و دايماَ تكون في إزدهار  .. هل فيه خطوات تدريجية ناوية تقدميها لتحقيق الهدف دا ؟

سؤال تاني أكيد من ضمن الصفات اللي بتقوليها للأطفال اللي بتخدميهم وعايزاهم يعيشوها" التواضع و التسامح" .. الصفات دي إنتِ عايشاها ؟ ^.^ :spor2:




+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفسي نعيش قصة حب رومانسيه ولما نتجوز نجيب اول نونو يكون ولد ونسميه
> بيتر او ديفيد او فادي





ومالهم البنات ؟؟  وبعد كدا الواد لما يكبر هيضرب في مين يعني؟! :t30: ..
متهيألي لو كوكتيل هيكون أحسن:t33:




لو ربنا سهلك وسافرتي بره مصر ..متنسيش أخوكي الغلبان :hlp:​ ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> +بسم الثالوث الأقدس+
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> الحلم الاول والاهم
> ..الخدمة بطلب من ربنا الخدمه تكبر وتكبر وتتطور اكتر من كدا ويبعد الشيطان عن الخدمه.. بخدم في خدمتين وهما الاتنين اصعب من بعض
> وفي شياطين كتييييير وحرووووووب بأستمرار
> فاحلمي الخدمه تكبر ويكون في ثمره ويبعد عدو الخير عنها


أتمني ربنا يساعدك ويقويكي علي الخدمه ويبارك فى عملكم وينمي مواهبكم والخدمه تخرج بثمار كثيره .. بالنسبه لعدو الخير فالحل بسيط جداً لنترك أمره للمسيح ولنقل له يارب تدبر أمر هذا فهو يقف فى طريق خدمتك وتمجيد أسمك .. هذا كل ما فى الأمر ..
ولتجعلي رجائك وثقتك فى الرب وأخدمي من كل روحك ومن كل أعماقك .. الخدمه الجماعيه بمبحه تعطي ثمار كثيره جيده..


> الحلم التاني
> ...نفسي اشتغل مش نفسي دا هموت واشتغل


أعتقد أننا ممكن نشغل نفسنا بنفسنا من غير ما ندور علي شغل .. :fun_lol: عندك فكره أكيد ..


> الحلم الثالث
> ..دا مهم بالنسبه ليا
> حلمي أشوف بابا وماما أسعد أتنين في الدنيا ولو اقدر اديهم نص عمري اوعمري كله هعملها بجد
> وبحاول علي اد مابقدر في الحلم دا


جميل جداً .. أتمني ليكي تحقيق السعاده ليهم .. وتأكدي أن أي تقدم فى حياتك هو سعاده لهم ..


> الحلم الرابع
> ...ودا الصعب اللي خايفه منه جدااااا
> اكيد ذيي اي بنت
> نفسي ارتبط بأنسان يعوضني بقا علي الانتظار دا ههههه
> ...


دا بقا أقدر أقلك نتيجة الأفلام الهندي الكتير اللي بتحضريها :new6:
بس جميل بصراحه .. أتمني أنك تلاقي الشخص اللي بيقدر تلك المفااهيم ..
لكن أعتقد انه مش ليكي حق فى التخوف من الخدمه والقرب من ربنا ..
لأنك لازم أنك تختاري شخص يكون ابن ربنا وبيحفظ وصاياه ..
لما هو يكون كدا وأنتي تكوني كدا أكيد هتبنوا كنيسه علي صخرة الرب وتخدموا سوا وتمجدوا أسم الرب سوا وكمان أطفالكم ينشأوا علي كلمة المسيح وعلي محبته ..
علشان كدا بقولك انو مفيش أي داعي للتخوف من النقطه دي لأن طالما الطرفين قريبين من ربنا فمفيش اي مشاغل أو مسئوليات هتبعدهم عن ربنا ..
** بتمني ربنا يحقق كل أحلام ويفرح قلبك ويمنحك السلام والفرح والمسره الدائمين ..
النعمه معك ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مارس 2013)

*بخصوص مصر .. انا كارها أصلاً ​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> هههههـ طآلمآ دآ ريثكـ يبقى ... يجوز وآلله أعلم :t33::t33:
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه 
حببتي ياوردتي هههههههه
​ 


Libertus قال:


> !!!! يعني انا اللي اسمي ولد مفيش بنت او ممثلة معينة هي المفضلة ليا....تجيبي انتي ده وتعمليه موز؟



هههههههههههه
اه اه الموز بتاعي دا :smil15: 

​


ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> بعد الاطلاع على احلام معظم الضيوف وجدت بجانب احلامهم يوجد حلم اخر ملح وهو
> .
> .
> .
> ...


ونقعد فيها ونحبها علي ايه علي الامان اللي احنا فيه
ولاالسلام ولا ان الواحده خايفه تطلع لوحدها لتتخطف 
ولاالمساواه والحب اللي مالي مصر ولاالحاجات الوحشه اللي بتقابلنا في الشوارع من معاكسات وكلام من دا 
بأمانه الواحد مليااااان وجع وتعب 
احنا بنطلب من ربنا يصلح الحال 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بنوتي حبيبتي
> منوره المنصة ياقمرايه♥
> 
> *




حبيبة قلبي توته
بنورك ياقلبي ميرسي

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ياحبيبتي ياااارب
> 
> ميرسي حببتي
> 
> ...




اتمني دا علشان كدا من ضمن مواصفاته بقا ههه
يكون متدين واتمني الاقيه :new8:
لان اللي ملاحظه دا 
كل لما واحد تتوكس ههه اي تتجوز تبعد عن الكنيسة
طب تصدقي بأيه في بنات خطبها بيمنعوهم انهم يروحوا الكنيسة !!!
دا انا لو طلب مني كدا لهعمل عمايل :act19:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> احلامك جميلة يا مرمر....
> 
> اعتقد ممكنة جداً.....ربنا يحققهالك كلها
> 
> بس عشان تتحقق لازم العريس ما يبقاش زيي لأن انا عايز بنت مش ولد



ميرسي جوني
ههههههههه بنت !! اول مره اشوف ولد يقول كدا هههههه
لاانا اتمني ولد علشان بكره وبعده يكون راجلي 
وسندي انا وباباه :new6:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ربنا يحققلك أحلامكـ ..عندي 3 أسئلة كدا ع السريع ^.^
> 
> ميرسي سمسم اتفضل طبعااا:thnk0001:
> 
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> أتمني ربنا يساعدك ويقويكي علي الخدمه ويبارك فى عملكم وينمي مواهبكم والخدمه تخرج بثمار كثيره .. بالنسبه لعدو الخير فالحل بسيط جداً لنترك أمره للمسيح ولنقل له يارب تدبر أمر هذا فهو يقف فى طريق خدمتك وتمجيد أسمك .. هذا كل ما فى الأمر ..
> ولتجعلي رجائك وثقتك فى الرب وأخدمي من كل روحك ومن كل أعماقك .. الخدمه الجماعيه بمبحه تعطي ثمار كثيره جيده..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 مارس 2013)

لالالالا مافيش احلام سهله وبسيطه زي كده
يارب تتحقق كل امانيك واحلامك
بس انا ليا عتب بسيط صغير

..



...



...



...



..










يصح تنشري صورتي وفين هنا في الاحلام
كان ممكن تنشريها بالاقتراحات

ياشماتة ابله طازه فيا



لي عوده اذا اراد الرب
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالا مافيش احلام سهله وبسيطه زي كده
> يارب تتحقق كل امانيك واحلامك
> بس انا ليا عتب بسيط صغير
> 
> ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مارس 2013)

ايه حكاية "أممممممم" تي .. بتسرقي الكلام انتي :boxing:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> ايه حكاية "أممممممم" تي .. بتسرقي الكلام انتي :boxing:​



ههههههههه
يعني سبت كل الكلام ومسكت في الكلمه دي هههه
دي لبانه في بؤئي:smil15:
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مارس 2013)

أمممممممم .. قولتيلي :new6:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> أمممممممم .. قولتيلي :new6:​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> Hero_Sameh.G قال:
> 
> 
> > التسامح دا طبعي
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> +بنت الكنيسة+ قال:
> 
> 
> > آآآآآآآه على إيـــــــدي..:t30:
> ...


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

بصراحة الراجل اللي حطاه ده شكله مش مظبوط 

(عامل زي .... جاستين بيبر  كده)


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

*..*

*ردود جميلة يآ بنوتى *
وللأسف آلشعب مآسبليش حآجة أسأل فيهآ *^_^*

بس ممكن أستفسر فى حته *آلرومآنسية*
حلمكـ إنكـ تعيشيهآ ودآ حلم معظم آلبنآت :t23:
بس تفتكرى لأى مدى آلحلم دآ ممكن يتنفذ على آلوآقع
أو بعمنى أوضح آلرومآنسية دى حآجة حقيقية ولآ مجرد طيف فى خيآل آلبنآتيت وبس :smile01

  


*..*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بصراحة الراجل اللي حطاه ده شكله مش مظبوط
> 
> (عامل زي .... جاستين بيبر  كده)




ههههههههههه

جاستن بير :act31: دا عيل 
قال ذي جاستين قال :gun:هههههه


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

جاستن اسوأ من عيل يا مرمر!!

ده كمية النكت اللي بتتقال عليه مش ممكن...

بصراحة الصورة اللي جبتيها دي مش رجالي خالص يعني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> *ردود جميلة يآ بنوتى *
> وللأسف آلشعب مآسبليش حآجة أسأل فيهآ *^_^
> ...



بصي حببتي مش معني رومانسيه يبقا ذي اللي في الافلام
دا مستحيل يحصل في الواقع بس رومانسيه عن رومانسيه تفرق
اي شعور بينك وبين زوجك بيكون رومانسيه اي كلمه حلوه بتكون رومانسيه اي يعني اظن مثلا الورد او الشموع  متوفره في كل مكان يعني مفيش حجه بعد كدا ههههههه
بس اقدر اقولك نسبه واحد في الميه في الشاب المصري بيكون رومانسي لكن الباقي نووووو:nunu0000:
بس في معلومه كدا الشاب اللبناني :t25:رومانسي جدااا لوعايزه تغيري رأيك يعني ههههههه 
بس علي فكره انا هخليه رومانسي غصب عنه بقا  :gun:
ههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> جاستن اسوأ من عيل يا مرمر!!
> 
> ده كمية النكت اللي بتتقال عليه مش ممكن...
> 
> بصراحة الصورة اللي جبتيها دي مش رجالي خالص يعني



ههههههههه عارفه... بس النكت دي بيقولها الشباب 
غيره وحقد من الواد لان في بنات كتيييييير هتموت عليه هههههههه



مش رجالي !!:nunu0000:
دا قمررررررر :t25:





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بصي حببتي مش معني رومانسيه يبقا ذي اللي في الافلام
> دا مستحيل يحصل في الواقع بس رومانسيه عن رومانسيه تفرق
> اي شعور بينك وبين زوجك بيكون رومانسيه اي كلمه حلوه بتكون رومانسيه اي يعني اظن مثلا الورد او الشموع  متوفره في كل مكان يعني مفيش حجه بعد كدا ههههههه
> بس اقدر اقولك نسبه واحد في الميه في الشاب المصري بيكون رومانسي لكن الباقي نووووو:nunu0000:
> ...


قصدكـ مرسى مهيألنآ آلجو وفآصل آلكهربآ علشآن نولع آلشمع :t23:

هههههـ طيب إتنين لبنآنين يتبرعوآ يآ جمآعة .. 
آلمنتج آلمصرى هينقرض كدآ :smile02



 
*..*​


​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (3 مارس 2013)

> بس اقدر اقولك نسبه واحد في الميه في الشاب المصري بيكون رومانسي لكن الباقي نووووو


واحد فى المية ؟؟؟؟
وجاية على نفسك كدة ليه ؟
---------
الزوج لزوجته / عاوزين على الاكل النهاردة رومانسية.
وذهب الزوج الى عمله
الزوجة فى اتصال هاتفى بوالدتها .
ماما جوزى بيقول عاوز على الاكل النهاردة رومانسية . يعنى ايه رومانسية ياماما؟
الام مش عارفة يابنتى بس احتياطى انقعى الارز 
---------
دول مايعرفوش اى حاجة عن الرومانسية


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

يعني فوت انا اللبنانيين مرة واتنين...وانتو مصممين...

خﻻص خدوا انتو الرجالة اللبنانيين وانا اخد بنت لبنانية


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه عارفه... بس النكت دي بيقولها الشباب
> غيره وحقد من الواد لان في بنات كتيييييير هتموت عليه هههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



يعلم الله ما رجالي خالص!


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

انا لو هاغير مش هاغير  من ده يعني!

بصراحة لو بنت معجبة بيه هاشك ف ذوقها اوي يعني!!

المفروض انكو بتعجبوا بالرجالة مش بواحدة ست طالعلها دقن


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> قصدكـ مرسى مهيألنآ آلجو وفآصل آلكهربآ علشآن نولع آلشمع :t23:
> 
> هههههـ طيب إتنين لبنآنين يتبرعوآ يآ جمآعة ..
> آلمنتج آلمصرى هينقرض كدآ :smile02
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كدا كدا هنولع يعني هنولع شموع ههههه يعني الرومانسيه هتيجي لوحدها كدا هههههه


 اللي بيعملوه في الستات في مصر رجالتهم
الموزز بتاعتهم في لبنان بيعملوه في رجالهم  يعني العكس عندهم 

يابت احنا اوصلي ههه احنا عاييزين شباب مصري 
تحيا الصنع المصري المحلي وردتي ههههههه
:ura1::ura1:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> واحد فى المية ؟؟؟؟
> وجاية على نفسك كدة ليه ؟
> ---------
> الزوج لزوجته / عاوزين على الاكل النهاردة رومانسية.
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

بس علشان مش نظلمهم قلت واحد في الميه 
بس فعلا في شباب رومانسي بس قليل 
في فتره الخطوبه بسسسسسس
لكن بعد الزواج انسي :smile02
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ لوهنتكلم جد فأكيد مآينفعش نعمم 
وبصرآحة يعنى بشوف إن فى اى مكآن فى آلعآلم بتتحول آلرومآنسية وآلحب لشكل مختلف بعد آلجوآز
مش بيقلوآ
لكن بيتحولوآ لحآلة أعمق حتى لو آلتعبيرعنهآ تآهـ شوية فى آلسكة


*دآ **آلجوآز آلنآجح يعنى* :smile01

  

*..*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> أو بعمنى أوضح آلرومآنسية دى حآجة حقيقية ولآ مجرد طيف فى خيآل آلبنآتيت وبس :smile01
> 
> *..*​


 بلاش التعميم يا إيمليــا لأن فيه بنــات لا تفقه شئ في الرومانسية ^.^
وخودي هنـا هو جمع بنت بناتيت والا دا دلع الجمع :smile02
​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بس اقدر اقولك نسبه واحد في الميه في الشاب المصري بيكون رومانسي لكن الباقي نووووو:nunu0000:
> ​


اوبسسسس ... أفهم من كدا إنكـ اتعاملتي مع كل شباب مصر ....  
وعملالي فيها خضرة الشريفة وصفرة العفيفة .. اخس 
:P
 ​


إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ طيب إتنين لبنآنين يتبرعوآ يآ جمآعة ..
> *..*
> ​


هتقابلوا أد ما هتقابلوا وإحنا بردو الأصل:smile02 ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يعني فوت انا اللبنانيين مرة واتنين...وانتو مصممين...
> 
> خﻻص خدوا انتو الرجالة اللبنانيين وانا اخد بنت لبنانية




ههههههههههههههه
لاياخويا انا عايزه راجل مصري :smile01

​


Libertus قال:


> يعلم الله ما رجالي خالص!


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000: 


Libertus قال:


> انا لو هاغير مش هاغير  من ده يعني!
> 
> بصراحة لو بنت معجبة بيه هاشك ف ذوقها اوي يعني!!
> 
> المفروض انكو بتعجبوا بالرجالة مش بواحدة ست طالعلها دقن



هههههههههههههه

واحده ست :act31:
دا كفايه خفه دمه 
ولاافلامه ولا لما يسبل بعيونه يالهوووووي:t25:
اسكت اسكت انت طيب وعلي نياتك :vava:
​


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لاياخويا انا عايزه راجل مصري :smile01
> 
> ​
> ...




ولما عايزة المصري بتقولي اللبناني احسن ليه؟ 

- انا معرفش هو مين اصلاً...بس مجرد شكله بصراحة مش رجالي خالص يعني 


- هو انا طيب اه  هي دي حاجة وحشة؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> ههههههـ لوهنتكلم جد فأكيد مآينفعش نعمم
> وبصرآحة يعنى بشوف إن فى اى مكآن فى آلعآلم بتتحول آلرومآنسية وآلحب لشكل مختلف بعد آلجوآز
> ...



هههههه
لاعندك حق 

بس بتتحول فعلا انها مش بتكون موجوده خااالص ههههه

​ 


Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ​
> اوبسسسس ... أفهم من كدا إنكـ اتعاملتي مع كل شباب مصر ....
> وعملالي فيها خضرة الشريفة وصفرة العفيفة .. اخس
> :P
> ​


ههههههههههه

انت عارفني كويس ياواد :gun:
ربنا يسامحك بقا 
انا بقول بنائا علي الناس اللي حواليا والنت والتلفزيون هههههه
بس فعلا الرومانسيه بتختفي بعد الزواج 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ولما عايزة المصري بتقولي اللبناني احسن ليه؟
> 
> - انا معرفش هو مين اصلاً...بس مجرد شكله بصراحة مش رجالي خالص يعني
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
في مره واحده صحبتي جابت ليا كذا واحد لبناني وقالتلي اختاري 
قلتلها حببتي الشباب الليناني اخري اعجب بيهم في الشكل مش اكتر فازعلت مني هههههه

انا قلت عايزه واحد لبناني !!!
حاشا وكلا هههههه
المصري يكسب بالنسبالي 

دا ممثل مش لبناني دا هندي ههه

لالا طبعا الطيبه حاجه كويسه عمله نادره في الزمن دا :smile01

​


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> في مره واحده صحبتي جابت ليا كذا واحد لبناني وقالتلي اختاري
> قلتلها حببتي الشباب الليناني اخري اعجب بيهم في الشكل مش اكتر فازعلت مني هههههه
> 
> ...



ﻻ مانتي ماقلتيش عايزة بس قولتي رومانسي اكتر وكده....!

بس هي حبيبتك جابت لك شباب بجد وﻻ صور يعني؟ 
طب بالذمة لو شباب جاب صور بنات هتقولوا عليهم ايه؟ 

- حتى لو لبناني....بصراحة منظره صعب اوي....زي جاستن بيبر بالظببططط

- طب كويس الحمد لله 
ده من ذوقك بس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ مانتي ماقلتيش عايزة بس قولتي رومانسي اكتر وكده....!
> 
> بس هي حبيبتك جابت لك شباب بجد وﻻ صور يعني؟
> طب بالذمة لو شباب جاب صور بنات هتقولوا عليهم ايه؟
> ...




اه بيكونوا رومانسسين وبيموتوا في الموزز بتاعتهم :t25:


عادي لو حلوين هنقول حلوين لو لا هنقول عادي يعني :smile02

ههههههه يقولي تاني جاستين :nunu0000:هههه

طب بجد اززاي وانا هنا وهي في لبنان ههههههه

​


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

- هي من لبنان؟ طب ما تعرفيني عليها او على صاحباتها؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - هي من لبنان؟ طب ما تعرفيني عليها او على صاحباتها؟



ههههههه 
أتجوزت دلوقتي :smile02
​


----------



## Strident (3 مارس 2013)

يا ستي اكيد ليها ناس اصحابها  شوفيلنا كده


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2013)

يختي كميييله ..
 عنيه خضره لسه مستوتش ..
 أمور يخوتي أموووررر​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> يا ستي اكيد ليها ناس اصحابها  شوفيلنا كده




هههههههههه
حاااااااضر هنشوف ههههه
وبعدين مالهم المصريات ياخويا :gun:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> يختي كميييله ..
> عنيه خضره لسه مستوتش ..
> أمور يخوتي أموووررر​



ههههههههه
لونها مش اخضر لوكانت اخضر :act31: 
بس عسل برضو ياكريس انصفني ينصفك ربونا ههههههه
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> لونها مش اخضر لوكانت اخضر :act31:
> بس عسل برضو ياكريس انصفني ينصفك ربونا ههههههه
> ​



مالو الجدع ..مش حلو ويفتح بيت وبيشتغل .. 

هو بس لو ميعملشي فيها شبه واحد هندي أسمه شاروخان ..
يبقا مصري مصري يعني..
بس من أصل تركي ..  :close_tem​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> مالو الجدع ..مش حلو ويفتح بيت وبيشتغل ..
> 
> هو بس لو ميعملشي فيها شبه واحد هندي أسمه شاروخان ..
> يبقا مصري مصري يعني..
> بس من أصل تركي ..  :close_tem​



ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

دا احنا اتكلمنا علي ريثيك اكتر مااتكلمنا علي احلامي 


هههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ ههههههههههه
> 
> انت عارفني كويس ياواد :gun:
> ​


​ أكيـــد أكيـــــد.. ومش تخافي كل أفعالكـ الشريرة في بير ههههههههـ
 :a63:


لا بجد بجد إنتِ ثكرة ... "سامحني يا رب" :t33:
​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بس فعلا الرومانسيه بتختفي بعد الزواج


لو شايفة ان الشباب هما السبب في كدا
​  فعايز أقولكـ" مش كلهم ":08::love34:​ 
​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ​ أكيـــد أكيـــــد.. ومش تخافي كل أفعالكـ الشريرة في بير ههههههههـ
> :a63:
> 
> 
> ...


هههههه
مش السبب ببيكون الرجل بس ياسمسم
هي ظروف الحياه كدا 
المشغوليات هو في الشغل علطول
وهي في شغل البيت والعيال 
فاظروف الحياه بتجبرهم علي كدا 
​


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2013)

هو فين مع  اية
الموضوع توهتية يابنت الكنيسة كدة ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هو فين مع  اية
> الموضوع توهتية يابنت الكنيسة كدة ههههههههه



هههههههههههه
ليه بس كدا هههههه

بس مع الرغي وكدا الاحلام طلعت لقدام شويه :vava:
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> +بسم الثالوث الأقدس+
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بعد المداولات الشبابية التى ميزت حوارات احلام بنت الكنيسة قررت المنصة الآتى

1- الحلم الأول ...... نجاح الخدمة يكون بحجم المحبة التى فيها ..... لذا علينا أن تكون المحبة لله وللأخر هى هدف الخدمة

2- حلم العمل حلم مشروع وعلى كافة المشاركين الصلاة من أجل تحقيقى ولكل عضو شيكولاتية من أول راتب لك

3- حلمك بإسعاد بابا وماما حلم نبيل عليك أن تسعي فى تحقيقه

4- بالنسبة للإرتباط بفتى الأحلام اظن أن الرومانسية تحيا فى الأحلام فقط ... والواقع يفرض علينا أمور كثيرة .... لكن علينا أن تحافظى على حلمك فى أحلامك على الأقل

5- حلمك لمصر أن تكون آمنه وواعد لشبانها وشباتها حق مشروع عليكم جميعا أن تحققوه لخلق بلد يحق لكل فرد فيه أن يعيش بكرامه ..... ولن يتحقق ذلك إلا بالعمل والأنتاج ......

نشكر "بنت الكنيسة" على سرد احلامها على المنصة ..... وللحصول على الصيغة التنفيذية لقرار المنصة عليها أن ترشح صاحب الحلم التالى .... ليضع حلمه على المنصة ... *


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * 2- حلم العمل حلم مشروع وعلى كافة المشاركين الصلاة من أجل تحقيقى ولكل عضو شيكولاتية من أول راتب لك
> 
> *



أنآ سعيدة بآلجزئية دى ههههـ :flowers:



*.**.*​​


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعد المداولات الشبابية التى ميزت حوارات احلام بنت الكنيسة قررت المنصة الآتى
> 
> 1- الحلم الأول ...... نجاح الخدمة يكون بحجم المحبة التى فيها ..... لذا علينا أن تكون المحبة لله وللأخر هى هدف الخدمة
> 
> ...




- دي حبايبها كتير وهتخلص المرتب واكتر منه على الشيكولاتة كده 

- العمل والانتاج مش هم الحل....الاول الحرية...الناس لازم تطلب حريتها (من الحكومة) وحقوقها كاملة قبل العمل والانتاج....لان مالوش معنى عمل وانتاج، والحاكم كابس على نفسنا وواخد كل حاجة


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> العمل والانتاج مش هم الحل....



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ايه يا استاذي؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> أنآ سعيدة بآلجزئية دى ههههـ :flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> *.**.*​​



هههههههههههه
ايوه طبعا ماصدقتي :t17:ههههههه
​ 


Libertus قال:


> - دي حبايبها كتير وهتخلص المرتب واكتر منه على الشيكولاتة كده
> 
> هههههههههههه
> مش مشكله عنيا ليهم كلهم وانا ليا مين غيرهم :flowers:
> ...



ماالناس طلبت بحريتها ياجوني 
واكيد طبعا شفت اللي حصل في ماسبيرو 
 :bomb::smil13: وغيره وغيره 
اها الواحد بلاش يتكلم احسن لانه بيتعب من اللي بيشوفه ويسمعه 
​ 
​


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ايوه طبعا ماصدقتي :t17:ههههههه
> ​
> 
> ...




لا بصي ستي...

كويس انك قلتي ماسبيرو مش 25 يناير....

ماسبيرو فعلاً من المرات القليلة اللي خرجنا نطالب بحريتنا فيها....والناس طلعت عشان الحرية وعشان حقوقها...مش عشان لقمة العيش...

وطبيعي...عشان كده اتقابلت بوحشية.....بس هي مش هتيجي من مرة...
وحتى عشان ميبقاش اللي ماتوا دول ماتوا هدر....

انا ماقدرش اطلب من حد انه يروح يضحي بنفسه عشان حريته...
يكفيني بس انه يكون مدرك انها ناقصاه...وانه يحلم بيها تيجي ف يوم من الايام...

مشكلتي بقى مع اللي مش حاسس اصلاً ان فيه مشكلة ومفترض ان ده الطبيعي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لا بصي ستي...
> 
> كويس انك قلتي ماسبيرو مش 25 يناير....
> 
> ...


ماشي بس اكيد هما مش كانوا فاكرين انهم هيغدروا كدا بيهم
للدرجه دي 
اه فعلا عندك حق في ناس كتير كدا :smil13:

​


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

اعتقد كانوا عارفين...او متوقعين حتى....وف جميع الحالات هم اكيد كانوا عارفين ان مش هيتقابلوا بالورود...عشان كده دول ابطال بالنسبة لي..

وباتجنن لما حد يقول عليهم غلطانين ويقعد بقى يتعنطظ....أصل طرق العالم دي مش لينا!

يعني الناس نازلة تموت عشانه وهو لسه هيقعد رجل على رجل يقول غلطانين وادي النتيجة!


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اعتقد كانوا عارفين...او متوقعين حتى....وف جميع الحالات هم اكيد كانوا عارفين ان مش هيتقابلوا بالورود...عشان كده دول ابطال بالنسبة لي..
> 
> وباتجنن لما حد يقول عليهم غلطانين ويقعد بقى يتعنطظ....أصل طرق العالم دي مش لينا!
> 
> يعني الناس نازلة تموت عشانه وهو لسه هيقعد رجل على رجل يقول غلطانين وادي النتيجة!




لاطبعا عمرهم ماكانوا غلطانين 
ونطلب منهم يتشفعوا لينا عند ربنا
دا يابختهم 
:flowers::flowers:
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك
ويعطى سلام وتعزية وفرح وطمئنين وامان وسلام*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك
> ويعطى سلام وتعزية وفرح وطمئنين وامان وسلام*



امين ليا وليك يارب
ميرسي سموره الغالي
ربنا يكون معاك

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2013)

أنا سعيد بأحلامك وأتمني من ربنا يحققها كلها كلها 
وكمان اللي هتحلمي بيه بعد كدا ..
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> أنا سعيد بأحلامك وأتمني من ربنا يحققها كلها كلها
> وكمان اللي هتحلمي بيه بعد كدا ..
> ​



ميرسي كريس ربنا يخليك ياغالي :flowers:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعد المداولات الشبابية التى ميزت حوارات احلام بنت الكنيسة قررت المنصة الآتى
> 
> 1- الحلم الأول ...... نجاح الخدمة يكون بحجم المحبة التى فيها ..... لذا علينا أن تكون المحبة لله وللأخر هى هدف الخدمة
> 
> ...


انا اللي بشكر حضرتك استاذي علي الفكره الاكثر من رائعه الموضوع
وربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك ويعوضك


هختار عضو جميييل جدااا
اخويا المحبوب الغالي
*خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ*

*(كريس)*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا اللي بشكر حضرتك استاذي علي الفكره الاكثر من رائعه الموضوع
> وربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك ويعوضك
> 
> 
> ...


ماشي ..:smil13:
شكراً ع التدبيس ..:shutup22: 
يا مدبساتيه :bomb:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> ماشي ..:smil13:
> شكراً ع التدبيس ..:shutup22:
> يا مدبساتيه :bomb:



هههههههههه
ماانا سمسم دبسني برضو:t17:

يالا علشان نشوف احلامك بقا  :new4:
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2013)

مستعجله تفرحي فيا أنتي ها..:smil13:
مش فى قواعد للموضوع لازم نحترمها ..
أستني يصدر حُكم من أستاذنا "صوت صارخ" ببدأ الجلسه الأول


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> مستعجله تفرحي فيا أنتي ها..:smil13:
> مش فى قواعد للموضوع لازم نحترمها ..
> أستني يصدر حُكم من أستاذنا "صوت صارخ" ببدأ الجلسه الأول



ههههههههههههه ايييييييون :t17:
مش تخاف هيصدر الحكم 
هههه
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2013)

أنا مُنتظر أستاذي ..​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مارس 2013)

*احلام جميلة يا مرمر و مشروعة جدًا ربنا يحققهالك يارب  .. و انا مستنية الشيكولاتة من اول مرتب .. انا عيلة اوى فى الحاجات دى و بشبط :2:

منتظرة احلامك يا كريس  و لو فيها شيكولاتة هتابع بذمة :love34: *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احلام جميلة يا مرمر و مشروعة جدًا ربنا يحققهالك يارب  .. و انا مستنية الشيكولاتة من اول مرتب .. انا عيلة اوى فى الحاجات دى و بشبط :2:
> 
> *


ميرسي حببتي 
ههههههه من عنيا حببتي بس اشتغل بس :t19:
واحلي شيكولا ليكي ههههه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا اللي بشكر حضرتك استاذي علي الفكره الاكثر من رائعه الموضوع
> وربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك ويعوضك
> 
> 
> ...



*نشكر الأبنة المباركة "بنت الكنيسة" لأثرائها الموضوع ....... وليتفضل الأبن المحبوب "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" بطرح احلامه على المنصة*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نشكر الأبنة المباركة "بنت الكنيسة" لأثرائها الموضوع ....... وليتفضل الأبن المحبوب "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" بطرح احلامه على المنصة*



أشكركـ استاذي الغالي "صوت صارخ"..

حاضر أستاذيـ,

 أحلامي ستكون علي المنصهـ, اليومـ بأذنـ المسيح​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احلام جميلة يا مرمر و مشروعة جدًا ربنا يحققهالك يارب  .. و انا مستنية الشيكولاتة من اول مرتب .. انا عيلة اوى فى الحاجات دى و بشبط :2:
> 
> منتظرة احلامك يا كريس  و لو فيها شيكولاتة هتابع بذمة :love34: *



شكراً ليكيـ "دكتوره شقاوه"
فى الحقيقه أنا كمان مع "بنت الكنيسه",
 اكيد هتوصلك علبة شوكولا نوع فاخر أول ما الأقي خبر مفرح طبعا يفرحنا بحضرتك دكتوره..:smil16:
بس ع شَرْطْــ!ـ!ـ!ـ!   ..:smi411:
يكون الخبر المفرح دا جاي فى أول أي شهر يعجبك عشان أكون قبضت انا كمان leasantr
"يشرفني دكتوره تكوني متابعه لموضوع من موضوعاتيـ,"
 َ<َ<َـَـَيَـَْyَُoَُuَْ َwَِeَِlَْlَْcَُoَْmَْeَـَيَـَـَ>َ>َ
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2013)

*+++*






​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2013)

سلام الله القدوس مع جميعكم أخوتي..

فى الحقيقه حابب أوجه شكر لأستاذنا الغالي علي الفكره الرائعه اللي بتدينا فرصه أننا نتكلم فى حاجه نادر لما حد يسئلنا عنها ..وهي أحلامك..

أحلامي تتلخص فى 4 أو خمس أحلام ..؛

1:أن يدبر الرب امر معموديتي حسب مشيئته .,

2:أن يكون أسمي "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ يَسُوْعْـْ" امام كل أنسان يسألني عن أسمي.,

3:أن تدب روح الوداعه والتأني فى جميع المسيحيين ليمجدوا كنيسة الرب.,وليرفعوا الصليب فى وجه كل شرير..

4:أن تعود كنيسة دقلديانوس .. من جديد .... 

5:أن يأتي الرب ليخلص أبنائه وليدين الشرير .. ومن لم يقبلوا بخلاص المسيح .. وأختارو الدنيا..ثم يأتي الموعد الذي قد طال .. وهو أن يلتقي الأخوه فوق السحاب ..

تلك أحلامي ببساطه ..

بصراحه فى خبر خاص عن شخصي الخاطي الضعيف حابب اني اشاركه علي العام بينكم..

بصراحه في أخوه نشكر الرب علي اهتمامهم ومحبتهم بيتابعوا أخباري وحياتي عن قرب كنوع من التواصل الأجتماعي والدخول فى جو الأسره المسيحيه التي تهتم بالسلام الداخلي لكل أخ والطمأنينه عن اخر الأخبار فى حياته الأيمانيه ..
لكن الخبر دا حابب اشاركم بيه لاني من خلال الموضوع انا أنتقلت لعالمي المستقبلي اللي اقدر أتخيل فيه أن كل أخ فى الكنيسه هو مؤتمن علي سر لأنه يعمل بواصيا الرب وأبناء الرب الذين يمجدون كنيسته لا يخونون وصاياه أبداً..
بس بالنسبه لأخواتنا الزوار اللي عايزين يشوفوا الخبر الخاص
 عن الشخصيه الـ Very, very important "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ يَسُوْعْـْ"
0900 اي خمس ارقام تكتبهم هيجمع معك ومش فى حد هيرد عادي هههههههههه
(مزحه خفيفه تمسح بعض التجاعيد عن جبيني)
صراحه أخوتي أن حسيب شغلي النهرده ..
شغلي هو وسيلة الأتصال بالكنيسه هنا ووسيلة خدمتي ..
حاولت أكتر من مره أعدي الظروف دي وأرجع أخدم وسطيكم لكن للأسف نفس المشكله كانت بتتجدد..
المشكله أن أبي مصمم أني أترك ذلك العمل وأبحث عن أخر يرضي غروره من حيث قربي من المنزل ومن حيث تأكده من حصولي علي تغذيه جيده .. ومن أجل بقائي معه طول الوقت ..
أنا خالفت وصية الرب كتير ومش أطعته أو أدمجت نفسي فى حاله أنا مش فيها زي أني اعمل أني زعلان مقموص فيقولي روح بس مفيش بيات .. لكن بدون بيات لا يوجد خدمه لأن أوقات النهار غير مهيأة أبدا للخدمه وفى الحاله دي الشغل مش مأدي هدف من أهدافه وهو أهم هدف أني أتواصل معاكم ..وأخدم فى كنيستي.. تلك المره هو مُصر..
لذا سأغيب ..
لكن أعتبروني فى فترة خلوه مع الرب وأعلموا أني فى كل وقت أصلي لنا ولخلاصنا ولمجد كنيسة الرب وتوحيد اسمها فى العالم كله .. ليعلن الرب عن قدومه ليفتديها من العالم الشرير..
فى كل وقت بصلي لكل أخواتي اللي أتكلمت معاهم من أول يوم تسجيل هنا فى الكنيسه..
أكيد فى اسماء كتير جدا جدا أنا بنساها وأكيد فى اسماء أتكلمت معايا فى بداية تسجيلي لكن دلوقت مفيش تواصل ..بصلي ليكم كلكم أخواتي وأخر حلم بتمناه هو حلم منكم 
أن تذكروني فى صلواتكم وأن تذكروا أسمي أمام المذبح "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ يَسُوْعْـْ""يا من ترنمون فى الكنائس..بأصوات تشدو فى حب المسيح..
..ولنصلي جميعاً من أجل خلاص العالم ..
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 مارس 2013)

*ربنا معاك حبيب قلبى يسوع يرعاك ويحافظ عليك
ويرسل ملائكة يحاطوك ويحميكومن كل شر وشبة 
شر بشفاعة جميعا مصاف القديسين والقديسات
والشداء والشهداات والمعترفين والمعترفات
وكل من سلكفى طريق رب المجد 
يسوع المسيح ان يكونو معاك
وبشفاعة البابا شنودة
وبشفاعة القديسة ريتا شفيعةالمستحيلات
وبشفاعة القديسة العذارءة مريم
بشفاعتها اقوى الشفاعات 
امين يارب يكونومعاك اخى العزيز
وترجعلنا بى السلامة ثق فى
يسوع ابوك الحنين 
وام العدارءة الام الحنون
امين يارب
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2013)

*بالنسبة للخمس أحلام اللى قولتهم

ديه أحلام رائعة جدا

ربنا يحققها ليك

لكن بالنسبة لغيابك

دا حاجة مش سهلة علينا

لكن فيه نقطة

حط فى دماغك مش الخدمة بس على النت

الخدمة فى الحياة الواقعية

مش أقصد تبشير و لا حاجة

لكن أقصد حياة معاشة

إفتكر دايما الآية ديه :

 28. وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ.

ما تخافش و ما تزعلش*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا معاك حبيب قلبى يسوع يرعاك ويحافظ عليك
> ويرسل ملائكة يحاطوك ويحميكومن كل شر وشبة
> شر بشفاعة جميعا مصاف القديسين والقديسات
> والشداء والشهداات والمعترفين والمعترفات
> ...


الرب يبارك ويرعي روحك أخي الجميل الذي أحبه من كل قلبي..
اشكرك ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 مارس 2013)

*


+إيرينى+ قال:



بالنسبة للخمس أحلام اللى قولتهم

ديه أحلام رائعة جدا

ربنا يحققها ليك

لكن بالنسبة لغيابك

دا حاجة مش سهلة علينا

لكن فيه نقطة

حط فى دماغك مش الخدمة بس على النت

الخدمة فى الحياة الواقعية

مش أقصد تبشير و لا حاجة

لكن أقصد حياة معاشة

إفتكر دايما الآية ديه :

 28. وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ.

ما تخافش و ما تزعلش

أنقر للتوسيع...


أشكرك أختي الغاليه علي أغلي نصائح ..

وأشكرك جدا علي الأيه المعزيه كثيراً كثيراً لروحي ولقلبي..الرب يبارك بخدمتك ويديمها ويستخدمها لمجد أسمه القدوس ..

النعمه معك..*


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 مارس 2013)

احلامك يا اخي رائعه فعلا 
نطلب ونصلي مثلك الى الرب يسوع .... ان تتحقق
وتعقيباا  على غيابك فتاكد انك في قلوبنا 
الرب يرعاك ويحفظك من كل شر ويفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مارس 2013)

احلام رااائعه
 الرب يحقق كل احلامك اخى---
 و يا رب تكون دايما معانا يا رب---


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

*حبيبى خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ ..... ديه مش أحلام ..... دى صلوات .... طلبات للسماء .... والسماء عودتنا .... أنها تستجيب.....

لم أكن أعلم أنك عابر .... سامحنى ...

وإله السماء ..... سيحقق صلواتك *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (7 مارس 2013)

احلامك حبيبى اكثر من رائعة  فأحلامك كلها من اجل الكنيسة ولست تحلم بشىء لك انت .
المسيح معاك ويحافظ عليك ويحقق كل احلامك .



> أن تعود كنيسة دقلديانوس .. من جديد


لماذا هذا الامر بالذات ؟؟؟
وشكرا لك وانا فعلا سعيد بأخذ بركة من قراءتى لاحلامك او بمعنى اصح صلواتك كما قال الاخ صوت صارخ


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (7 مارس 2013)

Well don Christover ........! your dreams have  has to be the dreams of all spiritual Christian who want to live according to spirit and not according to flesh .......!well don....! we all full of hope to realize all your wich....! all the best ,God bless


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

مفيش وﻻ حلم لنقسك خالص؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ ..... ديه مش أحلام ..... دى صلوات .... طلبات للسماء .... والسماء عودتنا .... أنها تستجيب.....
> 
> لم أكن أعلم أنك عابر .... سامحنى ...
> 
> وإله السماء ..... سيحقق صلواتك *



*ما هو خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ اللى هو بداية العمر
ناسيه ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ اللى هو بداية العمر
> ناسيه ؟*



*تغيير الأسماء مشكلة ......... المفروض نحط الأسم السابق فيكون خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ - بداية العمر سابقا*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> سلام الله القدوس مع جميعكم أخوتي..
> 
> فى الحقيقه حابب أوجه شكر لأستاذنا الغالي علي الفكره الرائعه اللي بتدينا فرصه أننا نتكلم فى حاجه نادر لما حد يسئلنا عنها ..وهي أحلامك..
> 
> ...



اخي الغالي كريس 
اتمني من ربنا تنال المعمودية 
 ("خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ يَسُوْعْـْ") 
وتحقق كل احلامك وامنياتك الجميله
احلامك جمييله جدااا كريس
بس حزينه علي غيابك عن المنتدي 
ربنا يحميك ويكون معاك 
ويحافظ عليك وترجع للمنتدي بالف سلامه
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 مارس 2013)

*نورت المنصه ياكريس
واحلامك بسيطه وجميله
وبطلب من رب المجد يسوع
انه يحققلك كل ماتتمنااه
امين ياارب.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2013)

*نشكر الحبيب خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ يَسُوْعْـْ على تشريفه للمنصة

ونظرا لتغيبه فقد وافقت المنصة غيابيا على كافة أحلامه ...... 

أحلام متسمة بالعذوبة والروحانية ...... 

وليسمح لى الزملاء باختيار الزميل التالى الذى سيضع حلمه على المنصة ....... الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود .... فاليتفضل*


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

هههههههههه......دي هتكون أجمل مرة أقعد في مجلس المحلفين ... نياهاهاهاها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2013)

نياهاهاهاهاها... !!!!!!!!!
إيه الضحكه الشرأنيه دى هههههه.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هههههههههه......دي هتكون أجمل مرة أقعد في مجلس المحلفين ... نياهاهاهاها



*هو متهم ؟

هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نياهاهاهاهاها... !!!!!!!!!
> إيه الضحكه الشرأنيه دى هههههه.



ايوة بالظبط كده...هو المقصود الضحكة الشرانية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2013)

*شكراً أبى صوت على أستضافتك *
*حلم واحد ؟! ...قول أحلام ....*
*دماغى عاملة زى أتوبيس 35 بشرطة اللى بيروح " التحرير " *
*بس بينزلك ميدان " عبد المنعم رياض " تكملها مشى*
*وطالما ذكرنا " التحرير " يبقى نفهم منها ان أتوبيس دماغى زحمة *
*راكبه مختلف أنواع البشر *

*ثائر** – بلطجى – راجل بسيط – شاب شايل علم – شاب حَّبيب - أب*
*و رجل ساخر شاخر ضارب الدنيا من الصُرّم ثلاثُ مائة *​

*الثائر** بيحلم بأسترداد رخصة السياحة التى سُحبت منه بواسطة بلطجى*​ 
*الراجل البسيط** ينتظر أذن المسيح بأن يَنعُمَ عليه بالعماد*​ 
*اللى شايل العلم يحلم ببلد نقية تعودت عيناه عليها وهو صغير*​ 
*الحَّبيّب** يحلم ببنت الحلال اللى تنكد عليه اللى باقى من عمره*​ 
*الأب** يحلم بأنتهاء مشوار تعليم أولاده*​ 
*أما الساخر أياه فهو صاحب هذه المشاركة الذى يقف مُتفرجاً على الأحلام عاليه *
*فإن تحققت أهلاً وسهلاً *
*أما وإن لم تتحقق *
*فقد أوصيت أبنى بأنه ييجى على تربتى و........ " يسيقيها "*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أبى صوت على أستضافتك *
> *حلم واحد ؟! ...قول أحلام ....*
> *دماغى عاملة زى أتوبيس 35 بشرطة اللى بيروح " التحرير " *
> *بس بينزلك ميدان " عبد المنعم رياض " تكملها مشى*
> ...



لي الشرف اكون أول متكلم في هيئة المحلفين

الثائر:....ممكن يحقق حلمه....ماعرفش الحكاية فماعرفش ايه الموانع....لكن الحلم ده شكله ممكن جداً...
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فيه.... 

الراجل البسيط: حلم هيتحقق بسهولة كمان ان شاء الله ونقول مبروك مقدماً 

اللي شايل العلم:
لا احب اقول له هربت منك 

لسبب بسيط...البلد اللي اتعودت تشوفها وانت صغير.....مستحيل هترجع.....إما هتبقى احسن بكتير او أسوأ بكتير...

غير كده....البلد اللي شفتها وانت صغير كان مستحيل بأي حال من الأحوال تستمر زي ما هي...ولو كنت بتحلم انها تفضل زي ما هي فده كان وهم، زي حد نفسه ان فيل يفضل متعلق في الهوا ما يقعش 

لذلك فحلم ان البلد *ترجع* زي ما كانت ده وهم ومستحيل هيحصل...

سيحدث تدهور.....لكن بعد هذا التدهور...هل سنظل فيه، ام سنصبح دولة حريات فعلاً ؟ لا اعلم...لكن الحالتين مختلفين جداً عن بلدك القديم الذي كان محتماً عليه التغيير


الحبيب: دي ما فهمتهاش....انا كنت مفترض انك متجوز ولقيت حبيبتك already


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *الثائر** بيحلم بأسترداد رخصة السياحة التى سُحبت منه بواسطة بلطجى
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> ...



:new6:
أستاذ عبوود 
عجبتني فكره سرد الاحلام :flowers:
ربنا يحقق كل احلام حضرتك
ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك ويحميك 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اللي شايل العلم:
> لا احب اقول له هربت منك
> 
> غير كده....البلد اللي شفتها وانت صغير كان مستحيل بأي حال من الأحوال تستمر زي ما هي...ولو كنت بتحلم انها تفضل زي ما هي فده كان وهم، زي حد نفسه ان *فيل يفضل متعلق في الهوا* ما يقعش




*عجبنى أنتظارك لحلمى كى تشاركنى ( تبن ) الكلام *
*وتكون أول واحد يحط رجله فى ( بيت ) أحلامى*
*فــ " زلومة " كلامك تقول أننى واقف فى " حديقة " *
*خلف " أسوار " الأوهام *​

*فأنا مثلك عندما كنت صغير وأناول ذاك " الفيل " قرش صاغ *
*معتقداً أنه يلتهمه وهو فى الحقيقة يعطيه خِلسة لحارسه كبقشيش*
*وعرفت أن الحارس هو الأذكى مِنا جميعاً *​ 
*و أنها كانت حيلة تُرضى " الأطفال " *​ 
*عقبى لك لما تكبر*​


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2013)

لا انا الحمد لله كنت باخلي فلوسي معايا...وكنت اديله سوداني او غيره


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الثائر** بيحلم بأسترداد رخصة السياحة التى سُحبت منه بواسطة بلطجى*​


*أحيانا تغيير المسار بيكون أفضل
و هى السياحة بايظة بايظة
يعنى مش هتعمل حاجة بالرخصة​*
[Q-BIBLE]

وَلَكِنِّي أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ وَأَمْتَدُّ إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ.

[/Q-BIBLE]

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Philippians/3



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الراجل البسيط** ينتظر أذن المسيح بأن يَنعُمَ عليه بالعماد*​



*ربنا يحقق الحلم دا بهدوء وسلام

و طبعا هننتظره فى الشهادات​*

[Q-BIBLE]

33. قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».
[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/16




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى شايل العلم يحلم ببلد نقية تعودت عيناه عليها وهو صغير*​


*كلنا عندنا نفس الحلم​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحَّبيّب** يحلم ببنت الحلال اللى تنكد عليه اللى باقى من عمره*
> 
> *الأب** يحلم بأنتهاء مشوار تعليم أولاده*​


*حلمين طبيعيين جدا جدا
و بالأخص تنكد تيه:smil16:

أتمنى لك تحقيقهما بسهولة و بدون أى عوائق​*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أما الساخر أياه فهو صاحب هذه المشاركة الذى يقف مُتفرجاً على الأحلام عاليه *
> *فإن تحققت أهلاً وسهلاً *
> 
> 
> ...


*و المنتدى يكمل إزاى يعنى من غير عبود 
:1286B2~161:
​*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *و رجل ساخر شاخر ضارب الدنيا من الصُرّم ثلاثُ مائة​*



*بأة كل الأحلام ديه و ضارب الدنيا من الصرم 300????

أومال لو ماكنتش ضارب الدنيا 

كنت هتحلم بإيه؟​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (9 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أبى صوت على أستضافتك *
> *حلم واحد ؟! ...قول أحلام ....*
> *دماغى عاملة زى أتوبيس 35 بشرطة اللى بيروح " التحرير " *
> *بس بينزلك ميدان " عبد المنعم رياض " تكملها مشى*
> ...




اسلوب راقي وممتع كعادتك ... حتى في الاحلام
احلام مشروعه وبسيطه وتحقيقها يتطلب السير نحوها ... وبقوه


:new5:  :new5:  :new5:

واعترض على الرجل البسيط الذي يحلم ... وبحلمه ينتظر الاذن للحصول على النعمه ... والحلم  الذي ليس حلمااا

:new5:  :new5:  :new5:
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ​واعترض على الرجل البسيط الذي يحلم ... وبحلمه ينتظر الاذن للحصول على النعمه ... والحلم الذي ليس حلمااا​
> :new5: :new5: :new5:​


*الرجل البسيط هنا يترك أيمانه لفاحص القلوب *
*مع ملاحظة أن قراراً مثل هذا ومايتبعه قد يمتد أثره لمن هم تحت مسئوليته *
*شكرا على متابعتك وأطرائك *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أحيانا تغيير المسار بيكون أفضل​*
> *و هى السياحة بايظة بايظة*
> *يعنى مش هتعمل حاجة بالرخصة*​


*أنا أثق أن الله يتدخل دائماً للصالح *
*والا كان زمانى لسة باتاجر فى أصنام عند مكة والمدينة *
:new6::new6::new6:

*



بأة كل الأحلام ديه و ضارب الدنيا من الصرم 300????
أومال لو ماكنتش ضارب الدنيا 

كنت هتحلم بإيه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ هى الفكرة أن حتى لو أى حلم مش أتحقق مش هاكل فى روحى يعنى
سأدع الحياة تسير و ( أنا معها ) قطعاً
ما بتعقدش م الآخر أأقصد  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2013)

*شكرا لحضراتكم جميعا*
*حد عنده مرافعة تانية والا نحجزها للحكم ؟*
:new6::new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2013)

آحلام. جميله يا عبود .. ربنا يحقق لك أحلامك كلها


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أبى صوت على أستضافتك *
> *حلم واحد ؟! ...قول أحلام ....*
> *دماغى عاملة زى أتوبيس 35 بشرطة اللى بيروح " التحرير " *
> *بس بينزلك ميدان " عبد المنعم رياض " تكملها مشى*
> ...


*
بعد استطلاع اراء المحلفين لأحلامك يا سيد عبود عبده عبود ترى المنصة الآتى

1- بالنسبة لأسترداد الرخصة ...... فكل الأشياء تعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله ... فدع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر

2- بالنسبة للمعمودية فالرب قال "من يأتى إلى لا أخرجه خارجا ....." وسيتحقق هذا الحلم بإذن المسيح قريبا

3- بالنسبة لمصر ..... فالرب قد وضع يده عليها ليفضح ابليس واعوانه لتعود لأحضانه من جديد ....

4- بالنسبة لبنت الحلال ..... اصبر حتى تنال المعمودية ..... 

5- بالنسبة للأولاد .... فلا تقلق .... سينالوا شهادتهم .... لكن لك دور أهم من حصولهم على الشهادات .... عليك أنقاذهم

قد وضعت أحلامك كباقة زهور ..... بها بعض الأشواك ..... لكنها هكذا الحياة 

شكرا لوضع حلمك على المنصة ...... وعليك أختيار من سيأتى ويضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2013)

*شكراً أستاذنا*
*أرشح العضو السوسة *





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أستاذنا*
> *أرشح العضو السوسة *
> 
> 
> ...


* :fun_oops:
ليه كده يا عمنا :t19:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *:fun_oops:*
> *ليه كده يا عمنا :t19:*​


:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*انا عملت طُس بين أصدقائى اللى هنا كلهم*
*طلعت انت *
:fun_lol:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكراً أستاذنا*
> *أرشح العضو السوسة *
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا استاذ عبود على إثرائك للموضوع ......

وليتفضل العضو الـ .......... بطرح احلامه على المنصة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)

*اعووووووووبد خلصت و انا ملحقتش اسأل ولا انطق :shutup22:

احلامك حلوة  يارب تحققها و فى اقرب وقت كمان  بس مفيش اى حلم انك تكتب كتاب و تنشره او يبقى ليك عامود ثابت فى مجلة او غيره ؟؟!! - فضولية انا - :new6:


عيااااااااااااااااااااااااد يا سوسة .. منور و متابعة و اكيد هسأل :smil15:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





شكرا استاذ عبود على إثرائك للموضوع ......

وليتفضل العضو الـ .......... بطرح احلامه على المنصة

أنقر للتوسيع...


وليتفضل العضو الـ  سوسه بطرح احلامه على المنصة

**اولاً بشكر الاستاذ عبود عالتدبيسه 
اقصد علي الدعوه 

واشكر استاذنا صوت صارخ علي الموضوع الجميل


بصو وركزوا معايا كويس اوي 
علشان الكلام اللي هقوله ده 
كلام مختصر :smil15:

هو اولا مش حلم 
دي باذن ربنا خطه مستقبليه وهي 

اني اخلص دراستي 
وربنا يوفقني في شغلي 
وارتبط بالبنوته اللي بحبها 

عايز بعد كده اخد كورسات جرافك احترافيه وكام لغه كده
لاني عايز افتح مكتب ديزاين 

ده بالاضافه لمشروعي التجاري 
وهو مكتب مستلزمات طبيه 


مش بزمتكم احلامي مشروعه 
وكيوت كده :new6:


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> عيااااااااااااااااااااااااد يا سوسة .. منور و متابعة و اكيد هسأل :smil15:*



* سوسه مين يلي تنشكي في معاميعك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 مارس 2013)

*متابعة منور يا عياد *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * سوسه مين يلي تنشكي في معاميعك
> *​


*
يعنى هما يقولو سوسة عادى و انا اجى اقولها ابقى كُخة ؟؟ اكمنى غلبانة يعنى :shutup22: .. 

الاسئلة بقا :

حبيبتك طولها كام سم :new6: .. كلام جد بقا .. ايه الخطوات اللى اخدتها فى تحقيق احلامك دى ؟؟ 

و مشوفتلكش حلم خدمة ولا حلم توبة ولا اى شئ من هذا القبيل .. امتى ربنا هيتوب عليك بقا :smil15:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> يعنى هما يقولو سوسة عادى و انا اجى اقولها ابقى كُخة ؟؟ اكمنى غلبانة يعنى :shutup22: ..
> 
> الاسئلة بقا :
> ...



طب انا راضي زمتك هقول لاستاذ عبود ولا استاذ صوت معاميعك ؟

حبيبتي طولها " ملكيش دعوه  "

بصي انا من النوع اللي لما يحط حاجه في دماغه بيعملها
الخطوات بقي اني هشتغل بعد الشغل الحالي لزياده دخلي 

اما بقي موضوع التوبه 
ملكيش دعوه انا من الكفار هههههه
لا بجد انا مكتبتش حاجه عن التوبه لان ده مش حلم 
ده واقع لازم واكيد


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 مارس 2013)

حلم جميل جدا ربنا يقويك وتحقق كل اللى بتحلم بيه

بس انت محدد وقت معين لتنفيذ الحلم ده

يعنى هيتحقق وانت لسه شاب فى عمر الزهور علشان تقدر تستفيد منه بعد كده 

ولا شغلك الحالى وكمان الشغل اللى هيكون بعدة ... 
هيخلصوا على وقتك وحملك يتنفذ فى نهاية العمر

غير انك هتنشغل فى الخطوبة والزواج وبناء منزل الزوجية ... 

بمعنى ترتيب الاحداث مهم 

اسف على الغلاسة الرخمة ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حلم جميل جدا ربنا يقويك وتحقق كل اللى بتحلم بيه
> 
> بس انت محدد وقت معين لتنفيذ الحلم ده
> 
> ...



*
اولا كل شئ بمشيئه ربنا 
بس انا حالياً ماشي في مرحله التجهيز للزواج وانهاء الداراسه 
والعمل 
في نفس ذات الوقت 

بمعني اني بدرس في السنه قبل الاخيره 
وبشتغل 
وجبت شقه من اسبوعين كده " احمدك يا رب "

وداخل علي شغل تاني 
هيوفر جزء كبير من الحلم 

واتمني بقي التوفيق من ربنا 
ودعواتكم 


ميرسي يا فنان 
ولا غلاسه ولا حاجه نورت 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> وليتفضل العضو الـ  سوسه بطرح احلامه على المنصة
> 
> ...



اول مره اخد باللي من كلمه سوسه دي :new6::new6::new6:

ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك 
كلها حلوه وبسيطه 
ربنا يوفقك ومن نجاح لنجاح :t33:



ملاحظه في وجوه جديده في الموضوع :nunu0000:
ولالناس ناس يعني :beee:
بهزر ههههههههه:flowers:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اول مره اخد باللي من كلمه سوسه دي :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك
> كلها حلوه وبسيطه
> ...



*ايون لسه للاسف*

*ادخلي المباركين هتعرفي سبب اسم سوسه ده هههههههههههه*

* تعيشي يا خالتي ربنا يخليكي *

*انا نفسي وجه جديد في الموضوع *
*وربنا مكنت متابع *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ايون لسه للاسف*
> ربنا معاااك
> 
> *ادخلي المباركين هتعرفي سبب اسم سوسه ده هههههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## +febronia+ (10 مارس 2013)

مبدأياً احب اشكر استاذ صوت صارخ ع فكرة الموضوع بجد جميلة كتيير ..

واقول لجدي عياد منور ويارب يارب احلامك تتحقق كلهاا قول امين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2013)

*بتشتغل و تذاكر فى نفس الوقت ؟؟؟

دا مش مأثر على نجاحك فى دراستك ؟*


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2013)

عياد هنا
دة حبيبى من ايام الجيزة هههههه


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2013)

ربنا يوفقك ويحقق لك كل امالك ياعياد
وانشاءالله من نجاح الي نجاح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

+febronia+ قال:


> مبدأياً احب اشكر استاذ صوت صارخ ع فكرة الموضوع بجد جميلة كتيير ..
> 
> واقول لجدي عياد منور ويارب يارب احلامك تتحقق كلهاا قول امين



* نورك يا خالتي
أميييييييييييييييييييين
وانتي كمان يا رررررررررررررررب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتشتغل و تذاكر فى نفس الوقت ؟؟؟
> 
> دا مش مأثر على نجاحك فى دراستك ؟*



* مهو مأثر فعلا 
بس علي الدراسه مش الشغل 

هعيد السنادي 
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مهو مأثر فعلا
> بس علي الدراسه مش الشغل
> 
> هعيد السنادي
> *​


يالهوى على التلاكيك
واية رايك فى الناس اللى بتدرس وبتشتغل وبتنجح:gy0000:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> يالهوى على التلاكيك
> واية رايك فى الناس اللى بتدرس وبتشتغل وبتنجح:gy0000:



* هما دول بني ادمين اصلا 
بحق وحقيقي يعني ؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هما دول بني ادمين اصلا
> بحق وحقيقي يعني ؟
> *​


امممم مش عارف عياد
مش شوفت بطايقهم
ممكن يكونوا جنس تالت منعرفهوش ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> امممم مش عارف عياد
> مش شوفت بطايقهم
> ممكن يكونوا جنس تالت منعرفهوش ههههه



*تالت !!!
هارسود 
ما احلي الفشل 
ال اسمه ايه تالت ال 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> وليتفضل العضو الـ  سوسه بطرح احلامه على المنصة
> 
> ...



*نورت الموضوع يا عياد ..... وطبعا ما وضعته ليس بإحلام كما قلت .... بل هو خطة لمستقبلك ...... لكن دعنى اورد ملاحظة تقبلها منى ببساطة ..... هل لا توجد لديك تطلعات روحية فى أحلامك, أو فى مشروعاتك المستقبلية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نورت الموضوع يا عياد ..... وطبعا ما وضعته ليس بإحلام كما قلت .... بل هو خطة لمستقبلك ...... لكن دعنى اورد ملاحظة تقبلها منى ببساطة ..... هل لا توجد لديك تطلعات روحية فى أحلامك, أو فى مشروعاتك المستقبلية ؟؟؟؟*



*نور المسيح ونورك يا استاذنا 
اكيد يا استاذنا في احلام روحيه 
ودي بدئت بالفعل مش في المستقبل 
نشكر ربنا 

*​


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نورت الموضوع يا عياد ..... وطبعا ما وضعته ليس بإحلام كما قلت .... بل هو خطة لمستقبلك ...... لكن دعنى اورد ملاحظة تقبلها منى ببساطة ..... هل لا توجد لديك تطلعات روحية فى أحلامك, أو فى مشروعاتك المستقبلية ؟؟؟؟*



هي الامور الروحية بتتخطط او بيتحط لها مشاريع؟ ماكانش حد غلب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هي الامور الروحية بتتخطط او بيتحط لها مشاريع؟ ماكانش حد غلب



* ممكن 
لو كان حد بعيد عن ربنا وقرب 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مارس 2013)

*..*

*أحلآمكـ جميلة يآ عيآد* بتمنى تحققهآ بنجآح وربنآ يوفقكـ فيهآ 

وعلى فكرة فيه نآس بيدرسوآ وبيشتغلوآ وبينجحوآ ولسة عآيشين  ، *تصدق* ؟! :fun_lol:



*.**.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *..*
> 
> *أحلآمكـ جميلة يآ عيآد* بتمنى تحققهآ بنجآح وربنآ يوفقكـ فيهآ
> 
> ...



*هيروحو من ربنا فين :new2:
ميرسي يا باشا علي الامنيات الحلوه 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> هي الامور الروحية بتتخطط او بيتحط لها مشاريع؟ ماكانش حد غلب



*نعم حبيبى ..... بتكون تطلعات .... يساندها جدية حياتية لتحقيقها ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

*بشكر الأبن عياد على طرح أحلامة التى يحولها لواقع معاش ...... واحلامك مشروعة .... لذا فالمنصة تجيزها ....

عليك ان تأتى إلينا بمن سيطرح أحلامه على المنصة .....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بشكر الأبن عياد على طرح أحلامة التى يحولها لواقع معاش ...... واحلامك مشروعة .... لذا فالمنصة تجيزها ....
> 
> عليك ان تأتى إلينا بمن سيطرح أحلامه على المنصة .....*



* طيب مفيش فهرس 
علشان مختارش حد مكرر ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب مفيش فهرس
> علشان مختارش حد مكرر ؟
> *​



*نظرا لتقاعس الأبن المبارك عن الأتيان بالزميل التالى ..... وتكاسلة عن معرفة من تم استدعائهم  ...... قررت المنصة حرمانه من الأختيار .... وستقوم المنصة باختيار الشخصية التالية*

*استاذه دونا ...... عليك بوضع أحلامك على المنصة ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نظرا لتقاعس الأبن المبارك عن الأتيان بالزميل التالى ..... وتكاسلة عن معرفة من تم استدعائهم  ...... قررت المنصة حرمانه من الأختيار .... وستقوم المنصة باختيار الشخصية التالية*
> 
> *استاذه دونا ...... عليك بوضع أحلامك على المنصة ....*


*ليه كده يا استاذى هو حضرتك بتعاقب عياد ولا بتعاقبنى انا :a82: ههههههه
حااضر لى عوده بشوااال احلامى ......*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نظرا لتقاعس الأبن المبارك عن الأتيان بالزميل التالى ..... وتكاسلة عن معرفة من تم استدعائهم  ...... قررت المنصة حرمانه من الأختيار .... وستقوم المنصة باختيار الشخصية التالية*
> 
> *استاذه دونا ...... عليك بوضع أحلامك على المنصة ....*



* تقاعس وتكاسل وحرمان :new2:
يعني اراجع 31 صفحه 
المفروض كان اتعمل فهرس متجدد ي اول الموضوع 

 ليه كده يا استاذنا 
دا ربنا ميرضاش بالظلم :ranting:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تقاعس وتكاسل وحرمان :new2:
> يعني اراجع 31 صفحه
> المفروض كان اتعمل فهرس متجدد ي اول الموضوع
> 
> ...



*مش كنت راجعت واخترت ذنبى ايه انا دلوقتى اتعاقب معاك :t32: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش كنت راجعت واخترت ذنبى ايه انا دلوقتى اتعاقب معاك :t32: *



* المصيبه اني كنت هختارك انتي 
وكنت بسال لتكوني جيتي قبل كده ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تقاعس وتكاسل وحرمان :new2:
> يعني اراجع 31 صفحه
> المفروض كان اتعمل فهرس متجدد ي اول الموضوع
> 
> ...



*مفيش حلاوة من غير تعب يا باشا ....... وممكن سعادتك تعمل الفهرس ده .... انا معرفش اعمله *


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نظرا لتقاعس الأبن المبارك عن الأتيان بالزميل التالى ..... وتكاسلة عن معرفة من تم استدعائهم  ...... قررت المنصة حرمانه من الأختيار .... وستقوم المنصة باختيار الشخصية التالية*
> 
> *استاذه دونا ...... عليك بوضع أحلامك على المنصة ....*



اجدع قرار!


انا يوم عن يوم باكتشف اني متفق مع استاذي صوت صارخ في حاجات كتييييييييير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مفيش حلاوة من غير تعب يا باشا ....... وممكن سعادتك تعمل الفهرس ده .... انا معرفش اعمله *



*أستاذ ماى روك
أستاذ Libertus 
الأبنة Secret_Flower إيمليــآ
الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G.
"بنت الكنيسة" 
 الأبن المحبوب "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ
 الأستاذ عبود عبده عبود
العضو الـ .......... سوسه " انا  "
الاستاذه دونا نبيل " غصم واقتدار  "*

*
**ده بعد اذنك يا استاذنا 
**يتحط في اول مشاركه في الموضوع 
ومع كل عضو جديد تتعدل المشاركه باضافه اسمه *
​


----------



## Strident (12 مارس 2013)

مستنيين احلام دونا بس انا متوقع انها هتكون احلام نبيلة اوي مش هنعرف ننكش فيها


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أستاذ ماى روك
> أستاذ Libertus
> الأبنة Secret_Flower إيمليــآ
> الباشمهندس Hero_Sameh.G.
> ...



*شفت اخدت وقت اد ايه ....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شفت اخدت وقت اد ايه ....؟؟؟؟ *



* دقيقه ونص  تقريباً :smil12:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 مارس 2013)

*..*

*منورة آلمنصة دونــآ*
وأنآ كمآن متوقعة آلأحلآم هتكون نبيلة ومنظمة .. ورآقية زيهآ 




*..*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

*كسلان !!!!!
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2013)

اية يا عياد  متخشش موضوع اللى تعمل زيطة ههه
قلت خلصت على خير  عملت زيطة وانت ماشى ههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اية يا عياد  متخشش موضوع اللى تعمل زيطة ههه
> قلت خلصت على خير  عملت زيطة وانت ماشى ههه


*حد ليه شوق في حاجه :t32:*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (12 مارس 2013)

وانا تغيبت  عن الموضوع كتير اوى كدة  ؟؟ 33 صفحة ؟؟؟
المهم ما علينا 
مع تمنياتى لكل من عبود وبنت الكنيسة وخريستوفرروس . بتحقيق احلامهم امين 
والمهم كمان فى انتظار مشرفتنا النشيطة دونا نبيل بأحضار مستندات احلامها على المنصة ليبت فيها الاستاذ صوت صارخ .
وكمان فى حاجة لا نلاحظها  فى مثل مصرى بيقول ( طباخ السم بيذوقه) ومعنى المثل يعنى اى احد يطبخ طبخة مهما كانت لابد ان يتذوقها هو ايضا . 
طبعا انا مش من حقى ان اختار العضو التى يضع احلامه على المنصة وعلى مشرفتنا  دونا نبيل ان تختار العضو التالى لها ليضع احلامه على المنصة .
 ولكن تحت مبدأ المثل السابق ( طباخ السم بيذوقه ) فلابد ان اخونا الاستاذ صوت صارخ  ان يضع احلامه هو ايضا على المنصة .
مش كدة ولا ايييييييه


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حد ليه شوق في حاجه :t32:*​


بلاش بلطجة يا كابتن
انت لسة دراعك  يدوبك بيشم نفسة من الكسر ولا اية
 هههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> بلاش بلطجة يا كابتن
> انت لسة دراعك  يدوبك بيشم نفسة من الكسر ولا اية
> هههههه



ههههههههه
ومازال لسه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

الا فين خاله دونا 
اين الحلم


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الا فين خاله دونا
> اين الحلم


لسة بتحلمة
اول متصحى هتيجى تقولة ههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (14 مارس 2013)

عاوزين دونااااااااااااااااا 
 عاوزين دونااااااااااااااااا
 عاوزين دوناااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2013)

*أولا بعتذر لاستاذى الغالى صوت صارخ عن التأخير وبشكره على دعوتى مره تانيه 
وبشكر محبتكوا كلكوا فرداً فرداً 
تعرفوا أنى أكتشفت أنه من أصعب الامور وأعمق الاسئله انك تتسأل عن أحلامك رغم مظهر بساطة السؤال
يمكن لأنه أوقات الانسان بيبقى طماع فى أحلامه أو يمكن لأنه بيكون مش عارف هو عاوز أيه او احتمال يكون بطل يحلم يعنى مات 
فكرت كتير أقول كلمتين والسلام بس حتى دى معرفتش اعملها 
والحقيقه أنا مش عارفه أصنف نفسى أنا ميين من التلاته دول 
غريبه صح !!
بس اللى متأكده منه على الاقل أنى عندى احلام ثابته هى عباره عن شوية امنيات
أحلامى لدونا الصغيره أنا بتمنى أنى اشوفها ناجحه مميزه عارفه طريقها تكون انسانه محبوبه وبنت للمسيح بجد مش بس فى كلامها كمان فى كل تصرفاتها وحتى فى أفكارها ..
بتمنى لاسرتى حياه هاديه وموفقه 
بتمنى لمنتدى الكنيسه دوام تألقه وحفاظه على رونقه وسحره الخاص بيه وأنه يفضل دايمااا مجمعنا 
بتمنى لكل اصحابى هنا وبره المنتدى انهم يحققوا احلامهم لان ده فى حد ذاته شىء بيفرح قلبى جدااا
 وزى بعضه أتمنى لنفسى حاجه بالمره 
بتمنى حقيقى أنى انجح فى اى خدمه بقوم بيها مهما كانت بسيطه دى حاجه بتسببلى سعاده كبيره وبحس بيها أنى قريبه اوووى من ربنا وانه راضى عنى 
وبحلم لمصر امى الغاليه أنها فى يوم ترجع زى ما كانت
بس ياااااااا رب أما ترجع تلاقينى مستنياها
طلع الموضوع سهل اهو شكة دبووس ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2013)

*يعين بتحلمي لدونا 
ولأسرتك 
وللمنتدي  وكمان اصحابي وصحباتي 
ونفسك ومصر كلاتها 

ونسيتي مانجو 
دا ظلم 
*​


----------



## Strident (14 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أولا بعتذر لاستاذى الغالى صوت صارخ عن التأخير وبشكره على دعوتى مره تانيه
> وبشكر محبتكوا كلكوا فرداً فرداً
> تعرفوا أنى أكتشفت أنه من أصعب الامور وأعمق الاسئله انك تتسأل عن أحلامك رغم مظهر بساطة السؤال
> يمكن لأنه أوقات الانسان بيبقى طماع فى أحلامه أو يمكن لأنه بيكون مش عارف هو عاوز أيه او احتمال يكون بطل يحلم يعنى مات
> ...




اخييييييراً...

على فكرة يا دونا دي توقعات مش أحلام  معظمها جميلة وسهلة ومتحققة كلها او طريقها للتحقق (لمجرد بس ان وقتها ماجاش زي دونا الصغنتوتة كده)

المنتدى اهو حلو اهو بس محتاج شوية....تعديلات... 

ما عدا حتة البلد دي عمرها ما هاترجع زي ماكانت.....وحتى لو رجعت زي ماكانت يبقى هنعيده كله من الأول تااااااني لحد ما يمسك الإخوان برضو......حكم مبارك بالضرورة بعده الإخوان....


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اخييييييراً...
> 
> على فكرة يا دونا دي توقعات مش أحلام  معظمها جميلة وسهلة ومتحققة كلها او طريقها للتحقق (لمجرد بس ان وقتها ماجاش زي دونا الصغنتوتة كده)
> 
> ...


نصيحة مش تخش فى جدل فى النقطة دى مع دونا
مش هاتعرف تاكل معاها عيش هههههههه


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (14 مارس 2013)

> أحلامى لدونا الصغيره أنا بتمنى أنى اشوفها ناجحه مميزه عارفه طريقها تكون انسانه محبوبه وبنت للمسيح بجد مش بس فى كلامها كمان فى كل تصرفاتها وحتى فى أفكارها ..
> بتمنى لاسرتى حياه هاديه وموفقه
> بتمنى لمنتدى الكنيسه دوام تألقه وحفاظه على رونقه وسحره الخاص بيه وأنه يفضل دايمااا مجمعنا
> بتمنى لكل اصحابى هنا وبره المنتدى انهم يحققوا احلامهم لان ده فى حد ذاته شىء بيفرح قلبى جدااا
> ...



فى انتظار المدعى العام  الاستاذ صوت صارخ  ليحدد جلسة للبت فى احلام اختنا الغالية على قلوبنا دونا نبيل 
راجيين  بل مصليين  للرب يسوع ان تكون مستندات القضية لصالحها وتتحقق جميع احلامها البسيطة التى هى  ان دلت فتدل على انسانة ذو قلب كبير  سعادتها الوحيدة هى اسعاد الاخريين ونتمنى لها ايضا السعادة والحب الاسرى وتفرح بأولادها عندما يصلوا لاكبر المراكز بأذن المسيح 
قولوا اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## tamav maria (15 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يعين بتحلمي لدونا
> ولأسرتك
> وللمنتدي  وكمان اصحابي وصحباتي
> ونفسك ومصر كلاتها
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
عندك حق ياعياد انا مش عارفه راحت عليها ازاي ماتتمناش اي شئ لمانجو ههههههههههه

امنياتك كلها لاسعاد الاخرين 
ربنا يسعدك ويحقق لك كل امالك 
ويفرح قلبك ياااااااااااارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أولا بعتذر لاستاذى الغالى صوت صارخ عن التأخير وبشكره على دعوتى مره تانيه
> وبشكر محبتكوا كلكوا فرداً فرداً
> تعرفوا أنى أكتشفت أنه من أصعب الامور وأعمق الاسئله انك تتسأل عن أحلامك رغم مظهر بساطة السؤال
> يمكن لأنه أوقات الانسان بيبقى طماع فى أحلامه أو يمكن لأنه بيكون مش عارف هو عاوز أيه او احتمال يكون بطل يحلم يعنى مات
> ...



*نشكر الأستاذه دونا على طرح احلامها, والأصح أمنياتها, على المنصة .... وبرأى جماعى فهى أمنيات مشروعة وراقية.... أمنيات للأسرة .... أمنيات للمنتدى ..... أمنيات للخدمة ..... أمنيات لمصرنا ...... 

على الأستاذه دونا أن تدعو المشارك التالى لوضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مارس 2013)

*اشكرك استاذى الغالى على الاستضافه الكريمه وبدعوك للمنصه 
اّن الاوان نسمع من حضرتك أهم احلامك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحلم هو الشيئ الذى تتمناه ..... تسعى لتحقيقه ..... تصيره هدفا تعيش لأجل تحقيقه ........ قد يكون حلما ممكن تحقيقه فى أرض الواقع ..... وقد يكون حلما محكوم عليه أن يظل حلما ..... لكنك تنال رضا نفسى لمجرد أنه حلما .... ستحققه ذات لحظة .... لكن فى أحلامك .....
> 
> هنا نطرق الأبواب الداخليه ..... لنطرح أحلامنا ..... نعلنها ..... قد نجد لدى الآخرين .... ما يجعل احلامنا واقعا معاش ...... أو أن نقتنع أن نضع أحلامنا فى سلة المهملات .... وكفانا إلهاء أنفسنا ..... بعدها .... سيكون الحلم .... بعد المداولة
> 
> *


*

شكرا استاذه دونا ....... كنت اعلم أننى سأواجه ما كنت اهرب منه دوما

قد جاء دورى ..... لكشف ذلك الكائن الذى احمله منذ سنوات طوال ......... سئمت من احصائها

حلمى الأوحد ..... ان اكون "انا"
دوما ما اضطررت ان اكون من يريده الآخرون
وكنت دوما هكذا ... من يريده الآخرون

شيئ متعب ان تظل شخص اخر ... لمجرد أن ترضى الآخرون .... الأبوين .... الزوجة .... الأولاد ..... الجيران ..... الأصدقاء .... اتعبونى جميعهم 

سامحونى .... فالأمر ليس بسيط .... 

ولى تكملة .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*لهذا الموضوع قصة ....... كنت اريد ان اسرد حلمى فى موضوع .... فإذ بى اجد نفسى فى الثالثة والستون ..... يا إلهى .... كيف مضت تلك السنين .....

أننى لم أحيا عمرى بعد .... وإذ بى مضطر لأعداد حاجياتى استعداد للسفر .... لذلك العالم ... الآخر

فإيقنت إننى ليس من المسموح لى أن أحلم .... وأنا فى ذلك العمر .... 

فوضعت الموضوع ..... لأحيا أحلام الآخرين ..... كالعادة .... فأنا دائما "طبقا" للآخرين

حتى جاء الأبن المبارك ..... الذى قال "طباخ السم بيدوقه" ...... فوضعنى فيما كنت اتجنبه

فمن سردوا احلامهم ..... اعمارهم أمامهم ..... أما أنا فـ "عمرى" خلفى ..... دون أن أحياه

عشت مع والداى فترة .... لأكون المهندس الذى يتمنونه
عشت حياتى فى الكلية .... فى القسم الذى أختاروه
عشت حياتى كمهندس ... فى العمل الذى حددوه
وبعد الزواج ..... عشت الحياة كما تريدها شريكة الحياة
وبعد الأنجاب .... عشت الحياة كما تفرضها مسئوليات الأبناء

وبعد أن كبر الأولاد .... وتزوجوا .... وذهبوا لمنازلهم ..... سألنى أحدهم: أليس من المفروض أن تقتنى قبرا .........

ولى عودة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

احلام جميله يا دونا--
 بس هو مين مانجو ده؟؟ لا يكون واححد هونااا و انا معرفووووش؟؟ و لا دى كلمه سرر؟؟

  استاذ صوت صارخ اشكرك اولا على الموضوع--
 و متابعا  باقى حديث حضرتك...


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

*بالنسبة لأحلامى ..... فهى احلام ... 

أما أمالى ...... فقد حققتها جميعا ..... لأنى طفل مدلل لدى ربى ..... علمنى .... فتعلمت .... فكنت من البارعين فى رفع الحجر ..... وهو .... كعادته .... بارع فى أقامة الموتى .... فكنت دوما ارفع الحجر .... وكان دوما يقيم الميت ....

دللنى ربى كثيرا ..... فدائما ما قال لى: أبعدى عنى عيناك .... فقد غلبتانى.... فكنت لا ابعدمهما ... إلا بعد أن يجففها لى ..... 

لذا حققت كافة امالى ...

أما أحلامى فكانت تولد داخلى .... وتنمو .... وتكبر ..... دون أن تموت ..... ودون أن تتحقق ... لأنها .... مجرد أحلام 

رغم أخلاصى الكامل لزوجتى ..... فهذا لم يمنعنى أن تظل الفتاة التى أحببتها فى صغرى ... سندرلا احلامى .... الجأ إليها عندما لا يكون فى العالم أى ملاذ .... سواها .... أنها ملاكى الصغير .... وحلمى الذى ليس لأحد أن ينهيه ....

رغم نجاحى الكامل كمهندس إنشائى ..... إلا أن حلمى بأن أكون عالم نووى قائما .... فلازلت احتفظ بمذكراتى فى مادة الكمياء فى ثانوى .... ومكتوب عليها: الأسم/ فلان الفلانى .... دكتوراة فى الكمياء النووية من جامعة شتوتجارت بألمانيا .....

رغم فقدانى كافة اصدقائى .... فلازلت ابحث عنهم فى صفحات الفيس بوك .... علىّ اعثر عليهم

رغم التقاليد والبروتوكول .... فكم يفرحنى أن اسير اسفل الأمطار وان أقذف بقدماى الحجارة..

رغم إسلامية مصر .... فلازلت اغوص فى فرعونياتها تاريخا وآثارا ....

رغم طقسية كنيستى .... فلازلت انبش عنها تاريخها العظيم ... عندما كانت كنيسة القديسين البسطاء .... وليست كما هى الآن 

أحلامى غير قابلة للموت .... فرغم الشيب الذى غزا هامتى .... فلازلت احلم ... كأى شاب .... ولا تلموننى على ذلك ..... فقد عشت حياة أرادها الآخرين .... ومن حقى ... أن اعيش .... الحياة كما اريدها ..... أنا ..... 

"انا" ذلك الكائن ... 
الذى اتعبته .... 
واتعبنى ..... 

هذه هى احلامى ..... اضعها على المنصة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فإيقنت إننى ليس من المسموح لى أن أحلم .... وأنا فى ذلك العمر .... *


*أعترض ....سجل عندك *
*لكل عمر وسن ..مذاق ...وطعم ...وحلاوة*
*" والدى " وجد متعته بين أحفاده ...وقضى أحلى سنوات عمره بينهم*
*( على حد قوله وتعبيره ...بل وتأكيده أيضاً )*
*لايزال أمامك الكثير والكثير لكى تعطيه ..لأولادك هناك*
*و......هنا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رغم أخلاصى الكامل لزوجتى ..... فهذا لم يمنعنى أن تظل الفتاة التى أحببتها فى صغرى ... سندرلا احلامى .... الجأ إليها عندما لا يكون فى العالم أى ملاذ .... سواها .... أنها ملاكى الصغير .... وحلمى الذى ليس لأحد أن ينهيه ....*


*سييييدى يا سييييييدى *
*وتقولى ما عندكش أحلام ؟*
*دى رومانسيتك مش موجودة فى العيال بتوع اليومين دول*
*أهو كدة يا أستاذ ...وريهم على " أيامكم " الحب شكله أية * 
*أمسكوا الخشب *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعترض ....سجل عندك *
> *لكل عمر وسن ..مذاق ...وطعم ...وحلاوة*
> *" والدى " وجد متعته بين أحفاده ...وقضى أحلى سنوات عمره بينهم*
> *( على حد قوله وتعبيره ...بل وتأكيده أيضاً )*
> ...



*اهلا حبيبى ...... هناك متعة بالطبع ان تقضى وقتا بين الاحفاد .... وبركة كبيرة من ربنا ....... لكنك لا تكون سوى الجد .... الذى يجب زيارته, كفرض, موضوعا على برنامج زمنى ..... سيتحقق ان سمحت الظروف .... *


----------



## Strident (15 مارس 2013)

للاسف في دي احنا مش زي بعض خاااالص يا استاذي...

فانا سبب صدامي مع مجتمعي ومحيطي في كل مكان هو رفضي أن أكون غير نفسي.....

وكذلك أنا لا اتفاءل كثيراً ولا احاول اقناع نفسي ان كله تمام....مصر ... منتهي امرها لحد ما يظهر ناس احرار.... و و  

فدي فلتت بقى


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> للاسف في دي احنا مش زي بعض خاااالص يا استاذي...
> 
> فانا سبب صدامي مع مجتمعي ومحيطي في كل مكان هو رفضي أن أكون غير نفسي.....
> 
> ...



*لا تظن ان استسلامى كان بسهولة .... بل حاربت .... وانهزمت ... فاستسلمت

فى الكلية .... اضربت عن الدراسة لمدة عام .... ولم تحدث استجابة

فى العمل .... استقلت ...... فظلت لى بدايات جديدة كل بضعة اعوام ....

اما مسئوليات الأبناء ..... فليس أمامك أى أختيار*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تظن ان استسلامى كان بسهولة .... بل حاربت .... وانهزمت ... فاستسلمت
> 
> فى الكلية .... اضربت عن الدراسة لمدة عام .... ولم تحدث استجابة
> 
> ...



*كل دا فى قلبك ؟*

:new2:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مارس 2013)

أوقات بحس إن الرب سايب الإنسان حريته الاختيار.. لكن من كتر حبه ليه و معرفته. فين المكان إلى فعلا يقدر منه. يبقى خادم مثمر. للرب بيرتب حياته لتسير قى هذا الاتجاه...

هل لو حضرتك كنت  أ صبحت عالم. حامل شهاده الدكتوراه من ألمانيا.  مين عالم كنت. هتبقئ. نفس الخادم الرائع للرب كما حضرتك الآن.. هل كنت هتنول كل البركات و التعزيات المفرحه. إلى. قريتها. لحضرتك فى موضوع اختباراتى مع الرب...
.. هل كانت. هتبقى لك أسره و زوجه. شاركتك كل مصاعب الحياه و هم أولادكم .. و أكيد كانت الحياه بتقسى عليها بردوا و ممكن تكون. ملهاش أمير أحلامها ؤ هى صغيره له تذهب بخيالها لكى تفصل نفسها عن العالم القاسي...

و أريد إن أقول شيء.  الحياه تبداء بعد ال60 ..  أوقات أشوف ناس فى سن ال30 و تشعر انهم.  قى آخر عمرهم.. و تشكوف ناس فى آل70 و آخر سعاده و نشاط. و أمل...
أتمنئ ارى حضرتك هكذا.. و كل ما تتمناه. يكون محقق لك.. 
لك منى كل الحب و التقدير أستاذئ الغالي.


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أوقات بحس إن الرب سايب الإنسان حريته الاختيار.. لكن من كتر حبه ليه و معرفته. فين المكان إلى فعلا يقدر منه. يبقى خادم مثمر. للرب بيرتب حياته لتسير قى هذا الاتجاه...
> 
> هل لو حضرتك كنت  أ صبحت عالم. حامل شهاده الدكتوراه من ألمانيا.  مين عالم كنت. هتبقئ. نفس الخادم الرائع للرب كما حضرتك الآن.. هل كنت هتنول كل البركات و التعزيات المفرحه. إلى. قريتها. لحضرتك فى موضوع اختباراتى مع الرب...
> .. هل كانت. هتبقى لك أسره و زوجه. شاركتك كل مصاعب الحياه و هم أولادكم .. و أكيد كانت الحياه بتقسى عليها بردوا و ممكن تكون. ملهاش أمير أحلامها ؤ هى صغيره له تذهب بخيالها لكى تفصل نفسها عن العالم القاسي...
> ...



*صدقينى ..... حتى خدمتى التى وضعت جزء منها فى اختباراتى مع الرب, كانت مرفوضة من بعضهم ..... 
حتى كتاباتى ودراساتى, كانت مرفوضة منهم
لكن فى مجال الخدمة ودراساتى, لم اسمح لمخلوق أن يملى ارادته علىّ...... 
وكم كانت مقاومتى صلدة .... 
وكم كانت معونة الرب رائعة .... 
أكثر مما يتخيل أى فكر بشرى .... 

ولا تظنى أننى منغلق على احلامى .... 
ولا على أرادتى فى الحياة ... 
فقد برعت فى اقامة جدار هائل .... 
القيت خلفه أحزانى ومتاعبى ... 
ولم أسمح لتلك الأحزان ولا لتلك المتاعب أن تتسرب من هذا الجدار لتهاجم حياتى .... 
لأنها لو فعلت ... لدمرت كل شيئ ....
أحيانا تتغلب وتصنع لها شروخ لتتسرب منها .... 
فكان ذلك فيض من دموع قهرتنى لأيام ... 
لكنى أعود وارمم الشروخ والثقوب لأمنع ذلك التسرب .....

والآن لابد أن يأتى الحكم من المنصة .... 
ولا يجوز أن أكون "أنا" من يصدر ذلك الحكم ..... 
لكنى أتركه لكم ...... 

هل أحلامى مشروعة ..... أم لا ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Strident (16 مارس 2013)

للأسف أنا غير مؤهل لإصدار الحكم 

اسيبه لحد غيري .... وافترح لجنة مكونة من حبو أعداءكم ودونا


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

قد جاء دورى ..... لكشف ذلك الكائن الذى احمله منذ سنوات طوال ......... سئمت من احصائها

حلمى الأوحد ..... ان اكون "انا"
دوما ما اضطررت ان اكون من يريده الآخرون
وكنت دوما هكذا ... من يريده الآخرون

شيئ متعب ان تظل شخص اخر ... لمجرد أن ترضى الآخرون .... الأبوين .... الزوجة .... الأولاد ..... الجيران 

..... الأصدقاء .... اتعبونى جميعهم

سامحونى .... فالأمر ليس بسيط ....

لهذا الموضوع قصة ....... كنت اريد ان اسرد حلمى فى موضوع .... فإذ بى اجد نفسى فى الثالثة 

والستون ..... يا إلهى .... كيف مضت تلك السنين .....

أننى لم أحيا عمرى بعد .... وإذ بى مضطر لأعداد حاجياتى استعداد للسفر .... لذلك العالم ... الآخر

فإيقنت إننى ليس من المسموح لى أن أحلم .... وأنا فى ذلك العمر ....

فوضعت الموضوع ..... لأحيا أحلام الآخرين ..... كالعادة .... فأنا دائما "طبقا" للآخرين

حتى جاء الأبن المبارك ..... الذى قال "طباخ السم بيدوقه" ...... فوضعنى فيما كنت اتجنبه

فمن سردوا احلامهم ..... اعمارهم أمامهم ..... أما أنا فـ "عمرى" خلفى ..... دون أن أحياه

عشت مع والداى فترة .... لأكون المهندس الذى يتمنونه
عشت حياتى فى الكلية .... فى القسم الذى أختاروه
عشت حياتى كمهندس ... فى العمل الذى حددوه
وبعد الزواج ..... عشت الحياة كما تريدها شريكة الحياة
وبعد الأنجاب .... عشت الحياة كما تفرضها مسئوليات الأبناء

وبعد أن كبر الأولاد .... وتزوجوا .... وذهبوا لمنازلهم ..... سألنى أحدهم: أليس من المفروض أن تقتنى قبرا 

.........

 بالنسبة لأحلامى ..... فهى احلام ...

أما أمالى ...... فقد حققتها جميعا ..... لأنى طفل مدلل لدى ربى ..... علمنى .... فتعلمت .... فكنت من 

البارعين فى رفع الحجر ..... وهو .... كعادته .... بارع فى أقامة الموتى .... فكنت دوما ارفع الحجر .... وكان 

دوما يقيم الميت ....

دللنى ربى كثيرا ..... فدائما ما قال لى: أبعدى عنى عيناك .... فقد غلبتانى.... فكنت لا ابعدمهما ... إلا 

بعد أن يجففها لى .....

لذا حققت كافة امالى ...

أما أحلامى فكانت تولد داخلى .... وتنمو .... وتكبر ..... دون أن تموت ..... ودون أن تتحقق ... لأنها .... 

مجرد أحلام

رغم أخلاصى الكامل لزوجتى ..... فهذا لم يمنعنى أن تظل الفتاة التى أحببتها فى صغرى ... سندرلا 

احلامى .... الجأ إليها عندما لا يكون فى العالم أى ملاذ .... سواها .... أنها ملاكى الصغير .... وحلمى الذى 

ليس لأحد أن ينهيه 

رغم نجاحى الكامل كمهندس إنشائى ..... إلا أن حلمى بأن أكون عالم نووى قائما .... فلازلت احتفظ 

بمذكراتى فى مادة الكمياء فى ثانوى .... ومكتوب عليها: الأسم/ فلان الفلانى .... دكتوراة فى الكمياء 

النووية من جامعة شتوتجارت بألمانيا .....

رغم فقدانى كافة اصدقائى .... فلازلت ابحث عنهم فى صفحات الفيس بوك .... علىّ اعثر عليهم

رغم التقاليد والبروتوكول .... فكم يفرحنى أن اسير اسفل الأمطار وان أقذف بقدماى الحجارة..

رغم إسلامية مصر .... فلازلت اغوص فى فرعونياتها تاريخا وآثارا ....

رغم طقسية كنيستى .... فلازلت انبش عنها تاريخها العظيم ... عندما كانت كنيسة القديسين البسطاء 

.... وليست كما هى الآن

أحلامى غير قابلة للموت .... فرغم الشيب الذى غزا هامتى .... فلازلت احلم ... كأى شاب .... ولا 

تلموننى على ذلك ..... فقد عشت حياة أرادها الآخرين .... ومن حقى ... أن اعيش .... الحياة كما اريدها 

..... أنا .....

"انا" ذلك الكائن ...
الذى اتعبته ....
واتعبنى .....

هذه هى احلامى ..... اضعها على المنصة

هناك متعة بالطبع ان تقضى وقتا بين الاحفاد .... وبركة كبيرة من ربنا ....... لكنك لا تكون سوى الجد .... 

الذى يجب زيارته, كفرض, موضوعا على برنامج زمنى ..... سيتحقق ان سمحت الظروف .... 

لم يكن استسلامى  بسهولة .... بل حاربت .... وانهزمت ... فاستسلمت

فى الكلية .... اضربت عن الدراسة لمدة عام .... ولم تحدث استجابة

فى العمل .... استقلت ...... فظلت لى بدايات جديدة كل بضعة اعوام ....

اما مسئوليات الأبناء ..... فليس أمامك أى 

حتى خدمتى التى وضعت جزء منها فى اختباراتى مع الرب, كانت مرفوضة من بعضهم .....
حتى كتاباتى ودراساتى, كانت مرفوضة منهم
لكن فى مجال الخدمة ودراساتى, لم اسمح لمخلوق أن يملى ارادته علىّ......
وكم كانت مقاومتى صلدة ....
وكم كانت معونة الرب رائعة ....
أكثر مما يتخيل أى فكر بشرى ....

لست منغلق على احلامى ....
ولا على أرادتى فى الحياة ...
فقد برعت فى اقامة جدار هائل ....
القيت خلفه أحزانى ومتاعبى ...
ولم أسمح لتلك الأحزان ولا لتلك المتاعب أن تتسرب من هذا الجدار لتهاجم حياتى ....
لأنها لو فعلت ... لدمرت كل شيئ ....
أحيانا تتغلب وتصنع لها شروخ لتتسرب منها ....
فكان ذلك فيض من دموع قهرتنى لأيام ...
لكنى أعود وارمم الشروخ والثقوب لأمنع ذلك التسرب .....

والآن لابد أن يأتى الحكم من المنصة ....
ولا يجوز أن أكون "أنا" من يصدر ذلك الحكم .....
لكنى أتركه لكم ......

هل أحلامى مشروعة ..... أم لا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

الموضوع ليس نعم او ....لا

بالرغم من محبتنا واعتزازنا لشخصك الغالي
بالرغم من مسحة الحزن المصاحب لقراءة هذه السطور
بالرغم من  قسوة الحياة وانانيتها معك بمن حولك
بالرغم من كل دمعة حزن قد تكون في عينيك واعيوننا
لابد ان نشعرك بوجودنا معك
فهذه الاسطر ليست كلمات ولن تكون
بل هي حياة 
بكل قسوتها وحنيتها
بحزنها بفرحها


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

حلمى الأوحد ..... ان اكون "انا"
دوما ما اضطررت ان اكون من يريده الآخرون
وكنت دوما هكذا ... من يريده الآخرون

شيئ متعب ان تظل شخص اخر ... لمجرد أن ترضى الآخرون .... الأبوين .... الزوجة .... الأولاد ..... الجيران 


حلمك الاوحد قد حققته منذ زمن
فالانا الذي تبحث عنها الان ليست هي الانا  سابقا
التي حققت حلما سعت له  لاسعاد الاخرين
بالرغم من كل اعتراضاتها وتمرداتها المؤقته الظاهره 
فقد حققت الحلم الذي تعذبت من اجله​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 مارس 2013)

*..*

عآرف يآ أستآذنآ قمة آلحلم وعمقه ..* فى أن تظل تحلم *
مع إنه كتير بيكون مرهق لينآ ولأفكآرنآ
لكنه كآئن بحد ذآته بيعيش جوآنآ وبيحيينآ 

أنآ نفسى كشآبة فى أول آلعشرين بيجيلى أوقآت بفقد فيهآ شهية آلحلم
ومتأكدهـ إن فيه كتير غيرى كدآ
فتمسككـ بدنيآ آلحلم ، هو آلحلم وآلأمل بعينه
*إستمر وإحلم دومـاً يآ أبى آلغآلى*
وربنآ يديلكـ مديد آلعمر لتظل تسعى لتحقيق أحلآمكـ آلمشروعة .. وتستمتع بحلم " *آلحلم *" .. 




*.**.*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

فإيقنت إننى ليس من المسموح لى أن أحلم .... وأنا فى ذلك العمر ....

فوضعت الموضوع ..... لأحيا أحلام الآخرين ..... كالعادة .... فأنا دائما "طبقا" للآخرين

هذاما كنت اعتقده ايضا اول نزول الموضوع
وقبل قراءة السطور

يا استاذي الغالي 
لم يكن الموضوع لتحلم احلام الاخرين
بل لتحاول ان تساعدهم بتحقيقها
ومشاركاتك دليل على ذلك
وهذا ايضا حلم  يتحقق لك​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

فمن سردوا احلامهم ..... اعمارهم أمامهم ..... أما أنا فـ "عمرى" خلفى ..... دون أن أحياه


 بالنسبة لأحلامى ..... فهى احلام ...

أما أمالى ...... فقد حققتها جميعا . 


الامال والاماني لاتبتعد كثيرا عن مصطلح الاحلام
العمر الذي عشته وتعيشه لك طول العمر 
ليس خلفك بل هو حلمك الذي حققته وتنظر اليه بفخر سيبقى امامك لتعطي المزيد​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

حتى خدمتى التى وضعت جزء منها فى اختباراتى مع الرب, كانت مرفوضة من بعضهم .....
حتى كتاباتى ودراساتى, كانت مرفوضة منهم
لكن فى مجال الخدمة ودراساتى, لم اسمح لمخلوق أن يملى ارادته علىّ......
وكم كانت مقاومتى صلدة ....
وكم كانت معونة الرب رائعة ....
أكثر مما يتخيل أى فكر بشرى ....


لم اسمح لمخلوق أن يملى ارادته علىّ......
وكم كانت مقاومتى صلدة .

هذا انت قوي صلب لاتبالي بالاخرين عندما يتعرضون لحلم حقيقي حلمته وبدا ينمو ويكبر ويتحقق​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

لي عوده اذا اراد الرب
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> والآن لابد أن يأتى الحكم من المنصة ....
> ولا يجوز أن أكون "أنا" من يصدر ذلك الحكم .....
> لكنى أتركه لكم ......
> ...





هذا من حقك طبعا ولا اعتقد ان هناك شخصا 
يستطيع ان ياخذ دورك هنا ... فصوت صارخ لم 
يولد غير في حنجرتك


استاذي الغالي


لي الشرف ان اكون هنا لاهمس امام  صوتك 
القوي الرافض لواقع عاشه ويعيشه وسيعيشه 
حالما بالتمرد على واقعه والطريق الذي رسمها 
لنفسه وبنفسه تحقيقا  لمشيئة الرب له


الاحلام التي تقول عنها احلام اذا تعارضت مع 
سعادة من تحب وستبقى تحبهم وتفني 
نفسك من اجلهم ليست احلام بل اوهام 
صنعتها لتلغيها بنفسك


اصدقائك الذي تبحث عنهم سيبقون بعيدا نعم خسرت اصدقاء الماضي 
والرب عوضك وربحك اصدقاء واخوة  جدد انها مشيئته


مصر والكنيسه ودراساتك وابحاثك هي لتحقيق حلم تعيشه وتحاول تغيير الواقع الذي يتطلب عظمة الرب ومشيئته بذلك 


الانا الذي تطلبها للاسف لن تخرج عن الانا السابقه 
فانت هو انت ولن تتغير ابدا مهما حاولت التمرد والرفض والخروج منها


:new5: :new5: :new5: 


الرب معك يحفظك
اذكرني بصلاتك


............
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

*شكرا لكافة من ادلوا بأرائهم ...... وشكرا لمن لم يدلوا, إما مجاملة لجهات سيادية, أو رفضا لما اوردته ....

اشكر الجميع ..... وارجو ان تقبلوا اختيارى لمن سيضع حلمه على المنصة ...... 

الغالية "آمة" ........*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا استاذه دونا ....... كنت اعلم أننى سأواجه ما كنت اهرب منه دوما
> 
> ...





صوت صارخ قال:


> *لهذا الموضوع قصة ....... كنت اريد ان اسرد حلمى فى موضوع .... فإذ بى اجد نفسى فى الثالثة والستون ..... يا إلهى .... كيف مضت تلك السنين .....
> 
> أننى لم أحيا عمرى بعد .... وإذ بى مضطر لأعداد حاجياتى استعداد للسفر .... لذلك العالم ... الآخر
> 
> ...





صوت صارخ قال:


> *بالنسبة لأحلامى ..... فهى احلام ...
> 
> أما أمالى ...... فقد حققتها جميعا ..... لأنى طفل مدلل لدى ربى ..... علمنى .... فتعلمت .... فكنت من البارعين فى رفع الحجر ..... وهو .... كعادته .... بارع فى أقامة الموتى .... فكنت دوما ارفع الحجر .... وكان دوما يقيم الميت ....
> 
> ...



أنا إزاي ما شوفتش الإبداع ده؟!!!!!

ابي و مُعلمي و أستاذي و صديقي و مرشدي .. احلامك فوق الوصف .. من كل الجوانب و الاتجاهات و الأهداف ! ..

صدقني أبي .. مشاركتك لا يوجد لها أي تعليق لدي .. أعتقد أنه يكفي أن أقول أنني أشعر بكل حرف أبدعه عقله ووضعه لنا هنا!

لا تعليق آخر!


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

_*أما أمالى ...... فقد حققتها جميعا ..... لأنى طفل مدلل لدى ربى ..... علمنى .... فتعلمت .... فكنت من البارعين فى رفع الحجر ..... وهو .... كعادته .... بارع فى أقامة الموتى .... فكنت دوما ارفع الحجر .... وكان دوما يقيم الميت ....
*_


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

*أننى لم أحيا عمرى بعد .... وإذ بى مضطر لأعداد حاجياتى استعداد للسفر .... لذلك العالم ... الآخر

فإيقنت إننى ليس من المسموح لى أن أحلم .... وأنا فى ذلك العمر .... 

فوضعت الموضوع ..... لأحيا أحلام الآخرين ..... كالعادة .... فأنا دائما "طبقا" للآخرين
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

*رغم أخلاصى الكامل لزوجتى ..... فهذا لم يمنعنى أن تظل الفتاة التى أحببتها فى صغرى ... سندرلا احلامى .... الجأ إليها عندما لا يكون فى العالم أى ملاذ .... سواها .... أنها ملاكى الصغير .... وحلمى الذى ليس لأحد أن ينهيه ....
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

*فمن سردوا احلامهم ..... اعمارهم أمامهم ..... أما أنا فـ "عمرى" خلفى ..... دون أن أحياه
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 مارس 2013)

*رغم التقاليد والبروتوكول .... فكم يفرحنى أن اسير اسفل الأمطار وان أقذف بقدماى الحجارة..
*


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا لكافة من ادلوا بأرائهم ...... وشكرا لمن لم يدلوا, إما مجاملة لجهات سيادية, أو رفضا لما اوردته ....*
> 
> *اشكر الجميع ..... وارجو ان تقبلوا اختيارى لمن سيضع حلمه على المنصة ...... *
> 
> *الغالية "آمة" ........*


 
أشكر الأخ الغالي جدا صوت صارخ على الموضوع وعلى اختياري.
ولكن لدي رجاء بطلب التأجيل لمنتصف الأسبوع الأول من شهر ابريل القادم. 
ممكن من فضلك ومن فضل المحلفين؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2013)

أمة قال:


> أشكر الأخ الغالي جدا صوت صارخ على الموضوع وعلى اختياري.
> ولكن لدي رجاء بطلب التأجيل لمنتصف الأسبوع الأول من شهر ابريل القادم.
> ممكن من فضلك ومن فضل المحلفين؟



*بناء على طلب الغالية آمة يتم التأجيل لجلسة 15/4/2013 ...... وعلى الأبنة sha2awet 2alam  المثول امام المنصة لوضع احلامها......*


----------



## أَمَة (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بناء على طلب الغالية آمة يتم التأجيل لجلسة 15/4/2013 ...... وعلى الأبنة sha2awet 2alam  المثول امام المنصة لوضع احلامها......*


 

أشكرك واوعدك بأني ساكون متواجدة في التاريخ أعلاه أمام المنصة.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بناء على طلب الغالية آمة يتم التأجيل لجلسة 15/4/2013 ...... وعلى الأبنة sha2awet 2alam  المثول امام المنصة لوضع احلامها......*



*اولاً احييك على احلامك و الاحلى من احلامك .. قدرتك على الحلم من اصله .. ناس كتير فقدتها للاسف .. 

ثانيًا اشكرك على التدبيسة .. مش عارفة فعلا ايه احلامى اصعب سؤال فى الدنيا بالنسبة لى .. بس دقائق و هكون لقيت اجابة  مش هتأخر *


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (16 مارس 2013)

> والآن لابد أن يأتى الحكم من المنصة ....
> ولا يجوز أن أكون "أنا" من يصدر ذلك الحكم .....
> لكنى أتركه لكم ......
> 
> هل أحلامى مشروعة ..... أم لا ؟؟؟؟


عزيزى صوت صارخ هل بعد كل هذا  البذل و العطاء  من جانبك لتلبية احتياجات الاخريين فكنت  الابن المثالى لوالدك وكنت الزوج المثالى لزوجتك وكنت الاب المثالى لاولادك .
هل يكثر عليك هذا الحلم البسيط جدا وذالك بعد تربية اولادك وايضا زواجهم 
وكل حلمك انك تعيش كأنت .
فالحلم لايتوقف عند عمر معين .
سأحكى لحضرتك حكاية صغيرة عن والدى رحمه الله واعطاك انت العمر الطويل .
اولا انا والدتى توفت عندما كان عمرى انا  17 سنة  ومرت السنوات الى ان عرفت ان  والدى يريد ان يتزوج وكان عمره فى ذالك الوقت 70 سنة ( سبعون سنة ) فتعجبت جدا من رغبته فى الزواج وكنت اقول فى نفسى مخطأ هل رجل فى هذا السن مازال يأمل بالدنيا وايضا يريد ان يتزوج ؟ هل مازال عنده احلام ويريد ان يبدأ حياته بزوجة اخرى ويعيش حياة جديدة وكأنه مازال شاب ( وطبعا كنت مخطأ فى اعتقادى هذا ) فأدركت ان الحلم لايتوقف عند عمر معين 
والدى عند سن السبعين من عمره لايفقد حلمه قط بل تزوج بالفعل بعدما قام بدوره من حانبنا 
وربنا يعطى لحضرتك طول العمر ولزوجتك ايضا ويخليكوا لبعض ولكن حكاية والدى كانت مثل بسيط لاثبات ان الحلم  لا يتوقف عند سن معين 
فعليك ان تبدأ انت  بتنفيذ حلمك ولا تجعل احدا يقتبسه منك ولا تتنازل عنه فهو حلم بسيط جدا
وختاما ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك ونصلى جميعا لتحقيق جميع احلامك وشكرا


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (16 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اولاً احييك على احلامك و الاحلى من احلامك .. قدرتك على الحلم من اصله .. ناس كتير فقدتها للاسف ..
> 
> ثانيًا اشكرك على التدبيسة .. مش عارفة فعلا ايه احلامى اصعب سؤال فى الدنيا بالنسبة لى .. بس دقائق و هكون لقيت اجابة  مش هتأخر *


مازلنا منتظرينك يا شقاوة أحضار مستندات احلامك من الادرج والارفف ووضعها على المنصة ليبت فيها  استاذنا ومعلمنا المدعى العام الاستاذ صوت صارخ والحلم بعد المداولة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مارس 2013)

شوشو حبيبتى على المنصة منتظرة عرض احلامك على احرمن الجمر ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2013)

شقاوتى الشقيه ههههههه مستنيا حلمك يا جمييييل


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2013)

مستنى اشوف الاحلام الشقية من دكتورة شقاوة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> مازلنا منتظرينك يا شقاوة أحضار مستندات احلامك من الادرج والارفف ووضعها على المنصة ليبت فيها  استاذنا ومعلمنا المدعى العام الاستاذ صوت صارخ والحلم بعد المداولة



*كل دة ؟؟ انا هتضرب ولا ايه :new2: *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> شوشو حبيبتى على المنصة منتظرة عرض احلامك على احرمن الجمر ​



*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر  *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شقاوتى الشقيه ههههههه مستنيا حلمك يا جمييييل



*انا شقية ؟؟ كدة بتطلعى عليا سمعة :t33: ربنا يخليكى يا حبو *



grges monir قال:


> مستنى اشوف الاحلام الشقية من دكتورة شقاوة



*ميرسيه يا جرجس .. بس احلامى غلبانة صدقنى :t13:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مارس 2013)

*هو أنتى لازم ( تعقمى ) الموضوع قبل ما تدخليه ؟*
*ياللا اتحفينا*
*بس خدى بالك ...ينزل الموضوع مرة واحدة*
*من غير أشعات ولا تحاليل *
*مش أحلام وبعدها تقولى لنا ( أستشارة ) ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مارس 2013)

*نأسف على التأخير .. قعدت افكر ايه احلامى .. اكتشفت ان بقالى 6 سنين مبحلمش  بعيش اليوم بيومه و الوقت بوقته .. فقررت احلم عشان الاقى حاجة اكتبها :t33: و بعد احلام يقظة كتيرة راحت و جت قدامى كلها بالنسبة لى حلوة و كلها متناقضة و حقيقى كلها مش مضمون تحقيقها .. و لانى مبحبش أوقف حياتى على حاجة معينة و عمرى ما وقفتها .. و مبحبش احساس الفشل حتى لو كان فى تحقيق حلم .. قولت اخلى حلمى تحقيق هدف بغض النظر عن الطريق اللى همشيه .. 

و كان هدفى فى الحياة من أول مابدأت افهم و افكر لحد ما هموت كالآتى : اعيش سعيدة و استمتع بحياتى بكل الطرق المشروعة و اخلى الناس تشوف بساطة المسيحية و جمالها بعيدًا عن الفلسفة و المجادلات اللى بقينا واقعين فيها .. بس كدة .

انا بحب الحياة و الاستمتاع بيها و معنديش ادنى مشكلة انى اقول كدة بالرغم ان الناس بيفترضو ان اى مسيحى متدين لازم يحب الزهد و التقشف بس انا مش كدة .. و شايفة من حقى انى استمتع بحياتى مادام وخداها من ايد ربنا و اعيشها طول و عرض .. و بحب فى المسيحية البساطة .. البساطة اللى بجد .. قلب نقى و محبة غير مشروطة بس كدة .. انا شايفة هى دى المسيحية و دة اللى انا عايزة اعمله احب الناس كل الناس مهما كانو مين و مظنش فى حد حاجة وحشة .. يمكن لسة موصلتش للمرحلة دى بس بحاول  حلمى انى اوصلها .. 

هو دة حلمى  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أنتى لازم ( تعقمى ) الموضوع قبل ما تدخليه ؟*
> *ياللا اتحفينا*
> *بس خدى بالك ...ينزل الموضوع مرة واحدة*
> *من غير أشعات ولا تحاليل *
> *مش أحلام وبعدها تقولى لنا ( أستشارة ) ؟*​



*هو انت كل مرة تفتح الحوار دة و تقلب عليا الجروح  .. مفيش مرة  تغيّر من سكات .. و بعدين مالها الاستشارة يعنى ؟؟ دة حتى " ماخاب مَنْ استشار* ":new6:


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2013)

الاستمتاع بالحياة ليست ضد المسيحية
الاستمتاع بالحياة فى شخص المسيح قمة اللذة
لم يخلق اللة هذا العالم بجمالة وببهائة لكى لاننظر لة  بل لنستمتع ونستفيد منة
انا شايف احلامك مشروعك شقاوة
بعد عرضها على لجنة فتوى الازهر ههههههه


----------



## Strident (17 مارس 2013)

يااااا خسااااااااااااارة فاتتني الهيصة اللي قبل ما تخش كنت زيطت زيطة مالهاش حل...

عموماً انا مش عارف ليه كنت متوقع أحلامك هتكون كده...

بس فيه ملحوظة بقى:

بتقولي "بالطرق المشروعة"....

انهي كتالوج بقى؟ منين هتحددي ايه مشروع وايه لأ؟


كمان الكﻻم عام شوية...احب اعرف خططك \ احلامك في النقط دي:

1- الهجرة والسفر
2- الأسرة والارتباط والانجاب
3- مهنتك


----------



## white.angel (17 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نأسف على التأخير .. قعدت افكر ايه احلامى .. اكتشفت ان بقالى 6 سنين مبحلمش  بعيش اليوم بيومه و الوقت بوقته .. فقررت احلم عشان الاقى حاجة اكتبها :t33: و بعد احلام يقظة كتيرة راحت و جت قدامى كلها بالنسبة لى حلوة و كلها متناقضة و حقيقى كلها مش مضمون تحقيقها .. و لانى مبحبش أوقف حياتى على حاجة معينة و عمرى ما وقفتها .. و مبحبش احساس الفشل حتى لو كان فى تحقيق حلم .. قولت اخلى حلمى تحقيق هدف بغض النظر عن الطريق اللى همشيه ..
> 
> و كان هدفى فى الحياة من أول مابدأت افهم و افكر لحد ما هموت كالآتى : اعيش سعيدة و استمتع بحياتى بكل الطرق المشروعة و اخلى الناس تشوف بساطة المسيحية و جمالها بعيدًا عن الفلسفة و المجادلات اللى بقينا واقعين فيها .. بس كدة .
> 
> ...


*استمتعى ... ولا ترضخى لاى محاولات  اجبار .. *
*يمكن فى حاجات انت ملزمه بها عن اضطرار ... 
ويمكن وقتها مكنتيش تقدرى تتخذى الحريه الكامله فى القرار ... 
بس اتمسكى بأنك تحققى حلمك ... *

*بس يا حبيبتى دة مش حلم  .. دة حقك  ... فين بقى حلمك *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> الاستمتاع بالحياة ليست ضد المسيحية
> الاستمتاع بالحياة فى شخص المسيح قمة اللذة
> لم يخلق اللة هذا العالم بجمالة وببهائة لكى لاننظر لة  بل لنستمتع ونستفيد منة
> انا شايف احلامك مشروعك شقاوة
> بعد عرضها على لجنة فتوى الازهر ههههههه



*هههههههههه هى وصلت انك تحول اوراقى للمفتى ؟؟ اعدام :smil12:*

*منورنى يا جرجس ربنا يخليك يارب *



Libertus قال:


> يااااا خسااااااااااااارة فاتتني الهيصة اللي قبل ما تخش كنت زيطت زيطة مالهاش حل...
> 
> عموماً انا مش عارف ليه كنت متوقع أحلامك هتكون كده...
> 
> ...



*احسن برضه انك ملحقتش :beee: .. الشرعية انا مؤسستها :yahoo: و انا اللى هحددها ( شوفت السيطرة ) :smil12: .. بس اكيد مش من الشارع يعنى .. حسب تربيتى فى الكنيسة و حسب عقلى انا اللى هوزن الامور و اعرف حدودى و متخطاهاش ..

1- الهجرة و السفر .. جم اهلا و سهلا بس هيفضل ليا بيت فى مصر و اكيد هرجعلها فى يوم دة اتفاقى مع كل عيلتى اننا مهما سافرنا نرجع فى يوم عشان نتجمع تانى 

2- الاسرة و الارتباط و الانجاب : موضوع اسرة مرتبط معايا بالحب او اقل تقدير احساس بالارتياح لشخص معين  .. لو ربنا اراد و حبيت و قدرت ارتبط بالشخص اللى بحبه هبقى اسعد انسانة و هخليه ملك كونه .. لو محصلش هعيش سعيدة و هدور على السعادة بأى طريقة تانية .. الانجاب برضه بايد ربنا .. ربنا اراد انى ابقى ام هبقى اسعد انسانة و هربى ولادى زى ما والدتى ربتنى .. لو محصلش هعيش سعيدة مع زوجى و ههتم بيه كأنه طفلى و حبيبى و زوجى .. عشان كدة محددتش احلامى لانها مش كلها فى ايدى تحقيقها للاسف خصوصًا السفر و الارتباط من اكتر الحاجات المرهونة بالظروف اكتر من انها مجهود شخصى .

3- مهنتى .. عشان اكون واقعية هترتبط برضه لو حصل ارتباط ولالا و هترتبط بالتخصص اللى هتخصصه باذن ربنا .. ليه بقول كدة ؟ لان انا مهنتى شغل عملى اكتر من انها اعمال مكتبية و محتاجة دراسة مستمرة و تفرعاتها كتيرة و كبيرة .. و كل دة طبعًا بيسحب وقت و مجهود .. فهل لو انا مش مرتبطة و متفرغة هيبقى زى ما متجوزة و معايا طفل ؟ صعب جدًا .. و مع ذلك مستحيل فى يوم اقعد فى البيت و اتخلى عن مهنتى اللى تعبت عشان اوصلها .. لكن الاعتدال حلو .. اشتغل اة بس بفترات ثابتة و بلاش التخصصات اللى ممكن يجيبونى من بيتى الساعة 4 الفجر عشان المريض عايزنى و اسيب زوجى و ابنى ولا بنتى .. لكن لو متفرغة ممكن ابات فى المستشفى اصلا :smil12: .. فيه بنات غيرى يقبلو بيها و يقولو ايه المشكلة حتى لو متزوجة دة يحصل بس بما انى عايزة اربى ولادى زى ما ماماتى ربتنى يبقى لازم اخلقلهم الجو الهادى فى البيت و مظنش جو الطوارئ دة هادى ابدًا ..

منورنى و ايدى وجعتنى :a82:*



white.angel قال:


> *استمتعى ... ولا ترضخى لاى محاولات  اجبار .. *
> *يمكن فى حاجات انت ملزمه بها عن اضطرار ...
> ويمكن وقتها مكنتيش تقدرى تتخذى الحريه الكامله فى القرار ...
> بس اتمسكى بأنك تحققى حلمك ... *
> ...



*لا تقلقى انا بستمتع من دلوقتى اصلا :yahoo: ههههههههههه ماهو فى الحياة اللى احنا عايشينها مجرد انك تاخدى حقوقك بقا حلم 

منورانى يا وايت و وحشانى :smil12:
*


----------



## Samir poet (18 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك يا شقاوةواكتر حاجة
عجبتنى فى كلامك
الجملة دى
هخليه ملك كونه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت بقى تفهمويا بنات يعنى اية رومانسية
تسلم رومانسيتك يا شقاوة 
ويارب تحققى كل اللى نفسك فية

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نأسف على التأخير .. قعدت افكر ايه احلامى .. اكتشفت ان بقالى 6 سنين مبحلمش  بعيش اليوم بيومه و الوقت بوقته .. فقررت احلم عشان الاقى حاجة اكتبها :t33: و بعد احلام يقظة كتيرة راحت و جت قدامى كلها بالنسبة لى حلوة و كلها متناقضة و حقيقى كلها مش مضمون تحقيقها .. و لانى مبحبش أوقف حياتى على حاجة معينة و عمرى ما وقفتها .. و مبحبش احساس الفشل حتى لو كان فى تحقيق حلم .. قولت اخلى حلمى تحقيق هدف بغض النظر عن الطريق اللى همشيه ..
> 
> و كان هدفى فى الحياة من أول مابدأت افهم و افكر لحد ما هموت كالآتى : اعيش سعيدة و استمتع بحياتى بكل الطرق المشروعة و اخلى الناس تشوف بساطة المسيحية و جمالها بعيدًا عن الفلسفة و المجادلات اللى بقينا واقعين فيها .. بس كدة .
> 
> ...



*مع كل حلم نراه على المنصة نكتشف امر غريب ..... وهو ان الحقوق ..... صارت من الاحلام ..... فياله من زمن ..... نحلم فيه ان نتنفس .....

احلامك التى وضعتيها على المنصة .... مشروعة ... بل من صميم حقوقك ابنتى ... 

ما وضعتيه عن زوج المستقبل ..... تفتقده كثير من الزوجات .... تحياتى على ما وضعتيه ...

عليك ابنتى تحديد صاحب الحلم التالى .... ليضع حلمه على المنصة*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مارس 2013)

*ميرسيه يا استاذى ربنا يخليك

مممممممممم اختار العضوة الطيووووووبة " حبو اعدائكم " *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2013)

*اخيراً 
بقالك كتير اوي بتحلمي 
خلصتي الروز والملايكه قامو نص بطن يا ساتر 

منوره يا خاله حبو 
اكيد حلمه تبقي مدرسه لغه عربي صح هههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ميرسيه يا استاذى ربنا يخليك*
> 
> *مممممممممم اختار العضوة الطيووووووبة " حبو اعدائكم " *


*هااااااااااار أسود عليا وعلى سنينى السووودة*
*حد يجى يشيل الكى بورد من قدامى *
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هااااااااااار أسود عليا وعلى سنينى السووودة*
> *حد يجى يشيل الكى بورد من قدامى *​
> 
> :t33::t33::t33:​




طيب ما نبعت حد يشيلنى احسن و كدا يبقى قطعنا العرق و سيحنا الدم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارفا بقول ايه--
يساااامحك يا شقاوه :smil13:
 استنى لما يجيلى الإستدعى ههه.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اخيراً
> بقالك كتير اوي بتحلمي
> خلصتي الروز والملايكه قامو نص بطن يا ساتر
> 
> ...



*اعملك ايه بس .. انا بس رديت فى الموضوع عشان خاطر استاذ صوت بس .. لانى للاسف ورايا بلاوى بشوف النت صدف :smil13: 

و متغلسش على حبو .. دى فى حمايتى :beee:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هااااااااااار أسود عليا وعلى سنينى السووودة*
> *حد يجى يشيل الكى بورد من قدامى *
> :t33::t33::t33:​



*مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينة يا عوبد :t33: امسك نفسك امااااااال :t33: و على الله اسمع نص كلمة تريقة علي احلامها هيبقى فيها تجريثك انت حر .. :beee:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب ما نبعت حد يشيلنى احسن و كدا يبقى قطعنا العرق و سيحنا الدم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارفا بقول ايه--
> يساااامحك يا شقاوه :smil13:
> استنى لما يجيلى الإستدعى ههه.



*هيسامحنى متقلقيش عليا :t33: ... اول ما استاذنا يقولك .. دوووووووووسى و انا فى ظهرك يا كبيرة متقلقيش محدش يقدر يقولك حاجة :spor24:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ميرسيه يا استاذى ربنا يخليك
> 
> مممممممممم اختار العضوة الطيووووووبة " حبو اعدائكم " *



*شكرا للأبنة المباركة sha2awet 2alam ....... ولتتفضل الأبنة حبو اعدائكم بوضع حلمها على المنصة ......*


----------



## Strident (19 مارس 2013)

ايوا بقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

احلمي يا حبو 
احلمي قبل الحلم ما يغلي وؤتعبي في ازايز
ويتباع لنا بالواحده واهو كل شئ جايز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> احلمي يا حبو
> احلمي قبل الحلم ما يغلي وؤتعبي في ازايز
> ويتباع لنا بالواحده واهو كل شئ جايز


 يا عياااد يا عيااد من امبارح و انا عماله اضرب دماغى :t19:
 يمكن حلم يطلع كدا و لا كدا-------- 
 حاضر حااضر هعبى فى ازايز --- اصدى هحلم هحلم---
 شويه بس و  هنزل بالاحلام--
 عماله اكتب و امسح اكتب و امسح


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا عياااد يا عيااد من امبارح و انا عماله اضرب دماغى :t19:
> يمكن حلم يطلع كدا و لا كدا--------
> حاضر حااضر هعبى فى ازايز --- اصدى هحلم هحلم---
> شويه بس و  هنزل بالاحلام--
> عماله اكتب و امسح اكتب و امسح



طب انجزي يختي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2013)

إحم إحم--
اولا عايزا اشكر شقاوتى الجميله الى دبستنى التدبيسه الصعبه دى 
و اشكر استاذ صوت صارخ على الموضوع الجميل-- و قبول اقتراح شقاوه ( مع انى كان نفسى الدعوه تترفض  ) ما علينا...​

مش عارفا ليه لما لقيت نفسى المفروض هقول إيه هى احلامى لقيتنى بغنى لنفسى و اقول:
"حلم إييييه الى إنت جاااى تقول عليييه --- اااه -- إنت عارف قبله معنه الحلم إيه " ههههههههههههههه
يعنى من الاخر--- انا ( و اعوز بالله من كلمه انا ههههههههههه)
مش عارفا ليه حسى ان مفهوم "الحلم " عندى-- يعنى شىء مش ممكن يتحقق-- شىء فوق الطبيعه او شىء وهمى—
زى كدا إنى احلم إنى ابقى عندى جناحات و اقدر اطير-ههههه--- ده حلم من احلامى بجد---​ 
مممممم المشكله-- انى عمتا شخصيه ملهاش طلبات-- ملهاش امنيات-- و لا احلام!!
انا بفرح بالى موجود و بشكر و مش بحس انى ناقصنى شىء---
يمكن فعلا علشان انا مش ناقصنى شىء!!
و يمكن لانى عمرى ما بطلب-- لكن بلاقى الى نفسى فيه بيجيلى لحد عندى!!
ممممم يعنى كان نفسى فى زجاجه زيت العزراء بتاع بورسعيد الى وقع-- جالى بعدها لحد عندى-- كان نفسى فى كتاب الكفن المقدس--- جالى لحد عندى-- لما قعدت افكر كدا لوحدى-- لقيت إنى منغير ما اطلب من بشر اى شىء او اسعى انا .. بجد فعلا.. بلاقى الى كان نفسى فيه من جوه و مش قايله لحد هو الى بيتعمل و هو الى بيتم- او بيجيلى... لدرجه انى ا اتمنيت الاقى خاتم فى البحر ههههههههههه و جالى – بس بعد سنيييين كتير—بس جالى هههههههههههههههههه
(ممكن ابقى احكى لكم القصه و اصور لكم الخاتم بعدين)​ 
مفيش فايده لازم اطلع من الموضوع….
احنى كنى بنتكلم على الاحلام—او ممكن نقول امنيات!!
امنيات دى الى هو ممكن تتحقق-----
ممممم يبقى بما انى بمر بمرحله جديده صعبه من مراحل حياتى الصعبه....
-فاعتقد انى اتمنى انى استقر—
- اتمنى و لادى يعرفوا الرب كويس معرفه حقيقيه من صغرهم(و ميتئخروش اوى كدا زىى) و يكونوا و لاده و اسمهم مكتوب عنده..
-اتمنى ربنا يقدرنى انى اقدر اساعد و افرح ناس كتير—
-و فى حقيقى امنيا جوايا حسى انها بتاكل فيا من زمااااااان—نفسى اخدم فى ملجاء اطفال—حسى انى هقدر ادى اوى هناك—حسى انى مش بعرف اتعامل مع الناس الكبيره— مش بعرف اتكلم—اهتماماتى مش اهتمامتهم—تركيزى فى حجات تانيا غير تركزهم-- لكن ظروفى و الى حواليا دايما رابطنى و قافلننى—
علشان كدا بئا اتمنى انى كنت ابقى راجل هههههههههههههههههههههههه
n امنيه من امنياتى بردوا هى انى اشوف الرب فى الحياه دى --- قبل ما اموت—عايزا اشوفوا و انا عايشا فى الجسد!! انا سمعت صوتوا ايوا--- بس نفسى اشوفوا---
يقعد بس معايا شويه كدا مش لازم يتكلم—ممكن يعنى اطبخله اكلته المفضله J سمك جميل و متئكده هيعجبه J​ 
نخش على الاحلام بئا الى هى حاجه اشى خيال يا ناس ههههه الى هى مش ممكن تتحقق فى العالم—
بحلم إن يبقى العالم كله مؤمن بئله واحد و هو رب المجد—ميبقاش فيه مسيحى و مسلم و ملحد و يهودى و و و و و و و و –
بحلم إن يبقى مفيش حد محتاج—و مفيش حد فقير—و مفيش حد تعبان--- و مفيش حد يتيم او وحيد—او حزين—
تبقى الناس كلها سعيده و فرحانه و بتحب بعض- و ميبقاش فى جريمه و لا يبقى فيه شر و لا كره—

هكتب حاجه تانيا – بس خلى بالكم مكتوبه فى الاحلام – الى هى مش ممكن تتحقق هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
*بحلم انى ابقى كويسه فى العربى و اصلح لكم كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 

عمتا يعنى لو فى حالات إغماء او حالات شلل حصلت بسبب المشاركه دى ههههههههههههههههههههههه احب اطمنكم و اقول لكم انا موقفه عربيتين إسعاف على الباب الشمال بتاع التوبيك--- *الإحتياط*  واجب بردوا ههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2013)

قال مليش امنيات و احلام قال !!!
 امال ايه كل ده الى كتبته ده !!
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بحلم انى ابقى كويسه فى العربى و اصلح لكم كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *عمتا يعنى لو فى حالات إغماء او حالات شلل حصلت بسبب المشاركه دى ههههههههههههههههههههههه احب اطمنكم و اقول لكم انا موقفه عربيتين إسعاف على الباب الشمال بتاع التوبيك--- الإحطيات واجب بردوا ههههههه*


*شكراً يا حوبو ...الجناينى أترفد بسبب حلمك *
*خلاص أتعود كل يوم فى التوقيت دة ييجى يرش ( الحديكة )*
*علشان يتفرج عليا وأنا واقع من ع الكرسى *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (20 مارس 2013)

ايه ده كلة يا حبوا كل دى احلام وامنيات انتى ما صدقتى ولا ايه ... وكمان احلام للعائلة والاولاد 

مين اللى هيحاسب على الاحلام والامنيات دى كلها الاحلام هنا مش ببلاش 

مسموح بحلم واحد مجاناً ... والباقى على حسابك او نشوف متبرع 

ربنا معاكى ويحقق كل احلامك وامنياتك


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
هههههـ *عثل يآ حبو* ... أنآ كل مآ أقرآلكـ حآجة أسئل نفسى نفس آلسؤآل
هى ملآكـ إزآى كدآ ..  :flowers::flowers:


ربنآ يحققلكـ كل أحلآمكـ آلرقيقة وآلشفآفة " *زيكـ *" 
أمآ أحلآم آلعآلم فدى أحلآم زى مآ قولتى إيشى حآجة مآتتحققش هههههـ
ربنآ يسآعد شعبه 


بس تعآلى هنآ فين حلم كيوبيد هآآآ :new6:
 



*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إحم إحم--
> اولا عايزا اشكر شقاوتى الجميله الى دبستنى التدبيسه الصعبه دى
> و اشكر استاذ صوت صارخ على الموضوع الجميل-- و قبول اقتراح شقاوه ( مع انى كان نفسى الدعوه تترفض  ) ما علينا...​
> 
> ...





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قال مليش امنيات و احلام قال !!!
> امال ايه كل ده الى كتبته ده !!
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




والنعمة دمعت .............. من الضحك ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> هههههـ *عثل يآ حبو* ... أنآ كل مآ أقرآلكـ حآجة أسئل نفسى نفس آلسؤآل
> هى ملآكـ إزآى كدآ .. :flowers::flowers:​
> ...


 
   كيدا يا إمى و تفتكرى انى هنسى حلم كيوبيد-- انا حطاه طبعا بس متخفى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
"احلم إنى ابقى عندى جناحات و اقدر اطير-ههههه--- ده حلم من احلامى بجد--"

 مخذتيش بالك منها إنتى هههههه و حسب إتفاقى معاكى انى هسرق السهوم بتاعته و اطير انا و اقوم بالواجب -- نحسن الاداء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إحم إحم--
> اولا عايزا اشكر شقاوتى الجميله الى دبستنى التدبيسه الصعبه دى
> و اشكر استاذ صوت صارخ على الموضوع الجميل-- و قبول اقتراح شقاوه ( مع انى كان نفسى الدعوه تترفض  ) ما علينا...​
> 
> ...



*أنا ضحكت يا حبو مش لانك بتقولي أحلام تضحك  .. لاء  .. انا ضحكت لأن دي عادتي لما بسمع أطفال بيتكلموا .. بكون مبسوط بيهم و فرحان .. بحبهم  .. لاني بلمس البراءة جواهم .. ومافيش حد ما بيسعدش بالبراءة .. صدقيني .. قليل اللي زيك .. بس موجودين .

حبو .. تقبلي مني حقيقي كل إحترام وتقدير وحب لشخصك وروحك .. انتي فعلاً إنسانه بريئة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كيدا يا إمى و تفتكرى انى هنسى حلم كيوبيد-- انا حطاه طبعا بس متخفى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> "احلم إنى ابقى عندى جناحات و اقدر اطير-ههههه--- ده حلم من احلامى بجد--"
> 
> مخذتيش بالك منها إنتى هههههه و حسب إتفاقى معاكى انى هسرق السهوم بتاعته و اطير انا و اقوم بالواجب -- نحسن الاداء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههـ حبيبى إنتِ .. *^^*
متأكدة هتحسنى آلأدآء .. وهتطمعى آلنآس فى آلرجل وآلأسهم بتآعته ، *دآ إنتِ هتفلسيه يآ حبو *:love45:
 

 



*.،*​
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 مارس 2013)

اعرف أيه يس مش حافظها كويس بتقول فيما معناه..

ان ما نصنعه مع الأطفال نصنعه مع الرب ..

أحلامك وأمنياتك كلها محبه وخير للاطفال والكبار كمان ..لان روحك مثلهم ..روح طفوليه وعقول كبيره فيها خير..

الرب مهتم بأحلامك .. لأنها هي ما يصنعه الرب ..

وأنتي تقولين له يارب أسرِع ..يارب عَجِل ..

الرب يباركك ويرعي روحك الجميله ..

النعمه معك..​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2013)

*اللهم لا حسد يا أوختشى

كل ما بتطلبى حاجة بتتحقق

بس عندى نفس الحكاية على فكرة 

كل ما أطلب من بابا يسوع حاجة بيعملها لى

حاجة غريبة أوى

الوحيد اللى عمرى ما طلبت منه حاجة وقال لأ

بس الحقيقة بجد بجد عمرى ما طلبت إنى ييجى ياكل عندى 

ما جاتش فى بالى ديه

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إحم إحم--
> اولا عايزا اشكر شقاوتى الجميله الى دبستنى التدبيسه الصعبه دى
> و اشكر استاذ صوت صارخ على الموضوع الجميل-- و قبول اقتراح شقاوه ( مع انى كان نفسى الدعوه تترفض  ) ما علينا...​
> 
> ...



*أجمل ما فى الحياة هم الأطفال ..... وأجمل ما يمكن ان نجده فى إنسان .... هو أن نجده طفلا فى قلبه .... شيخا فى حكمته..... شابا فى تطلعاته ..... وقد رأيت فيك طفلة تحلم بحكمة شيوخ وبقوة الشباب ....

ليت أحلامك تتحقق .... فتحققها .... سيسعد كثيرين 

ولنمضى فى رحلة الأحلام .... ولتأتى لنا يا بُنيتى ..... بالحالم التالى .... ليضع حلمه على المنصة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2013)

أشكرك أبى ..  حكمك أفرحنى...
أختار مين .. مخى تكدس بالأسماء ...كنت عايزا just member .....
بس مش. شيفا خالص...
ممممم. يبقى. أورجيانوس المصري...
 أشكر كل إلى شارك بالتعليق أو التقييم أو مجرد المرور. فى صمت.


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أشكرك أبى ..  حكمك أفرحنى...
> أختار مين .. مخى تكدس بالأسماء ...كنت عايزا just member .....
> بس مش. شيفا خالص...
> ممممم. يبقى. أورجيانوس المصري...
> أشكر كل إلى شارك بالتعليق أو التقييم أو مجرد المرور. فى صمت.



*شكرا ابنتى .... اثريت الموضوع .... وليتفضل الزميل أورجيانوس المصري بوضع حلمه على المنصة .........*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أشكرك أبى ..  حكمك أفرحنى...
> أختار مين .. مخى تكدس بالأسماء ...كنت عايزا just member .....
> بس مش. شيفا خالص...
> ممممم. يبقى. أورجيانوس المصري...
> أشكر كل إلى شارك بالتعليق أو التقييم أو مجرد المرور. فى صمت.



 أشكرك أختي العزيزة حبو اعدائكم علي اختياري
بس مش عارف أقول أية
أجرب وأمري إلي الله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 مارس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> أشكرك أختي العزيزة حبو اعدائكم علي اختياري
> بس مش عارف أقول أية
> أجرب وأمري إلي الله


*هههه وقعت فى المصيده يامعلم قول وأجرك على الله.
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا ابنتى .... اثريت الموضوع .... وليتفضل الزميل أورجيانوس المصري بوضع حلمه على المنصة .........*



 أشكرك يا أبي علي محبتك 
  إن شاء الله بليل سوف اكتب  أحلامي
  سعيد جدا بهذه الفكرة التي تخرجنا من عالم شديد الكآبة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هههه وقعت فى المصيده يامعلم قول وأجرك على الله.
> *​



 المصيدة أسهل بكثير من التفكير في  الأحلام
  هايجيلك يوم أستاذي سمعان الاخميمى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 مارس 2013)

لقد وقعت فى الفخ . هههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك بئا.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2013)

*أولا : أشكرك أختي العزيزة **حبو اعدائكم علي أنها افتكرتني ودعتني لعالم الأحلام*

*ثانيا :  حابب أوجه شكر لأستاذنا الغالي علي الفكرة الرائعة الذي  تخرج ما بدخلنا من أحلام لا يشعر بها احد ولا يعرفها احد غيرننا*
*
أحلامي تتلخص في 7، 3، 6، 5 ، 2  أحلام ..؛ زى مرسي في العدد هاهاهاها*


*1-  نفسي أكون سعيد لأني لا أجد السعادة ولا اعرف لماذا ؟*
*كل ما حولي مشاكل وألم وتعب وحزن لدرجة نسيت طعم السعادة في حين كل من يراني يظن إني في قمة سعادتي ولا احزن مطلقا لان الضحكة لا تفارق وجهي*

*2-  نفسي احلم حلم ويتحقق لا أنكر في أحلام بتحقق ولكن بعد سنين طويلة عندما افقد الأمل في تحقيقها *
*من هذه الأحلام إني أقابل سيدنا مثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة وعندما فقدت الأمل نهائي جئت لي الفرصة اسلم عليه وأتصور أيضا معه *

*3- نفسي ارتبط بإنسانه تحبني بجد لشخصي مش لأي سبب تأني *
*بس مشكله حتى الإنسانة اللي حبتها.  الارتباط بينا مستحيل تذكرت قول أستاذي صوت صارخ وهو يقول*
* رغم أخلاصي الكامل لزوجتي ..... فهذا لم يمنعني أن تظل الفتاة التي أحببتها في صغرى ... سندرلا أحلامي .... الجأ إليها عندما لا يكون في العالم أي ملاذ .... سواها .... أنها ملاكي الصغير .... وحلمي الذي ليس لأحد أن ينهيه ....*
*قولت سوف يحدث لي هذا *

*4- نفسي أكون روحيا زى أستاذي aymonded  انتظر معجزة من السماء كما حدثت له *
*نفسي اخدم ربنا بجد  خدمة من قلبي *

*5- نفسي أكون كاتب ومعلم معروف ومشهور  ولكن لا أجد من يساعدني للوصل لهذا الحلم وأطبع بعض  كتب التي بدأت في كتابتها *

*6- نفسي أجد صديق واحد فقط يظل معي ولا يتركني  فلم أجد صديق بمعني الكلمة في حياتي كلها *

*7- نفسي أعيش حياتي بعيد عن التقاليد والظروف والعيب والناس والدنيا مش هاعمل حاجة غلط بس أعيش حر ولو لأيام بدون ما تتحكم في الناس بنظراتهم وتعليقاتهم وأقولهم  *

*8- نفسي كل اللي حولي يفهموني بنفس قصدي بدون تحريف ولا تغير في قصدي لان كثير يحولون كلامي حسب أهوائهم وتفسيراتهم *

*9- نفسي ارب كلب ومش يموت  كل الكلاب اللي ربتهم ماتوا بمرور الزمن لأسباب غير معروفه*

*10- نفسي أعيد تكوين شخصيتي من جديد بأشياء ومفاهيم جديدة تغير من شخصيتي وتكويني وأفكاري وحياتي وفعلا بدأت في هذا واتمني أصل لهذا قبل إن أموت*

*10- أخيرا أتمني إن أعيش حياتي من جديد أعود كطفل صغير يبدءا من جديد *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *أولا : أشكرك أختي العزيزة **حبو اعدائكم علي أنها افتكرتني ودعتني لعالم الأحلام*
> *ثانيا : حابب أوجه شكر لأستاذنا الغالي علي الفكرة الرائعة الذي تخرج ما بدخلنا من أحلام لا يشعر بها احد ولا يعرفها احد غيرننا*
> *أحلامي تتلخص في 7، 3، 6، 5 ، 2 أحلام ..؛ زى مرسي في العدد هاهاهاها*
> 
> ...


 
  لا تشكرنى اخى  على اختيارك---
 قول حبيت ادبسك- نفس التدبيسه الى اتدبستها انا-:smile01  محبه طبعا هههه:smile01
 ممكن اعلق على كام نقطه كدا---

1. اولا إنك تكون إنسان بشوش دى نعمه من نعم الرب--- يعنى بشوش رغم كل الحزن او الالم-- صدقنى شىء جمييل جدا--- 
 تخيل كدا تبقى  كل الى حوليك تعب و مشاكل و حزن و فوق كدا كمان تبقى انت وشك مكشر هههههه
 تعرف إن ابتسامتك دى ممكن تكون سبب إن انسان فاقد الامل يرجع له الامل فى الحياه تانى! عارفه اوقات  كتير  بتكون صعبه اوى...  لكن لو فكرت انك ممكن تكون مصدر سعاده حد  صدقنى هتلاقى سعاده جواك--

2. طيب على فكره شىء حلللو جدا جدا إن الحلم يتحقق-- حتى لو بعد مرور سنييييين طويله  المهم إتحقق-- و ده شىء لازم لازم تفرح له 
 لان فى  ناس مهما طالت السنين  الحلم مبيتحققش--

3. ربنا يبعت لك البنوته الى تحبك بجد لشخصك انت الجميل... 

4. الحقيقه استاذ ايمن اصبع مطمع ههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهولنا .

5. ربنا يحقق  لك امنيتك و  يساعدك.. هو انت معلم إيه؟؟

6. ربنا يبعت لك صديق جميل يستمر معاك--
و انا اعتقد إن لكل مرحله فى الحياه بيظهر لها صديق--

7. و 8. لما يتحققوا ابقا قول لى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بص اقول لك نصيحا-- ملكش دعوه بالناس-- لان مهما عملت هتلاقى   الى مش عاجبه و الى بيتنقوز  ههههههههههههههه "طز" مش فاكرا مين الى كان نزل موضوع عن معنى كلمه "طز"  الى هى معناها " ملح" هههههههههههههههههههههه

9. ممممم ما الكلاب اعمارهم غيرنا-- على حسب النوع كمان--- انا كان عندى ركس و روكى-- ده غير بئا باقى الحيوانات--- الزحالف- القطط- الانافد- الضفاضع- دود الاز- الحلزونات- العصافير-- البغبغانات- السمك- الحمام مممممممم كفايه كدا-- و كله بيموت بردوا!- المهم الاستمتاع معاهم فى وقت حياتهم.
10. الرب يساعدك و يقويك على التجديد و إعاده الترتيب و الولاده من جديد--
--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

> ممكن اعلق على كام نقطه كدا---


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه قال اعلق على كام نقطه قال ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا اعتقد مسبتش نقطه معلقتش عليها  ههههههه---


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 9. ممممم ما الكلاب اعمارهم غيرنا-- على حسب النوع كمان--- انا كان عندى ركس و روكى-- ده غير بئا باقى الحيوانات--- الزحالف- القطط- الانافد- الضفاضع- دود الاز- الحلزونات- العصافير-- البغبغانات- السمك- الحمام مممممممم كفايه كدا-- و كله بيموت بردوا!- المهم الاستمتاع معاهم فى وقت حياتهم.
> --



*؟؟؟ انتى ربيتى كل دة ؟؟ و لسة مطردوكيش من البيت leasantr*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> 9. ممممم ما الكلاب اعمارهم غيرنا-- على حسب النوع كمان--- انا كان عندى ركس و روكى-- ده غير بئا باقى الحيوانات--- الزحالف- القطط- *الانافد*- *الضفاضع*- دود الاز- *الحلزونات*- العصافير-- البغبغانات- السمك- الحمام مممممممم كفايه كدا-- و كله بيموت بردوا!- المهم الاستمتاع معاهم فى وقت حياتهم.


*طيب بصى بقى ....سايب لك المنتدى وماشى *​


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2013)

يا نهاري يا حبو....طب ماشي انتي ربيتي كل ده....بس فيه نوع واحد مش متيل ان ممكن حد يربيه:

حلزون؟!!

يععععععع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *أولا : أشكرك أختي العزيزة **حبو اعدائكم علي أنها افتكرتني ودعتني لعالم الأحلام*
> 
> *ثانيا :  حابب أوجه شكر لأستاذنا الغالي علي الفكرة الرائعة الذي  تخرج ما بدخلنا من أحلام لا يشعر بها احد ولا يعرفها احد غيرننا*
> *
> ...



*احلامك حلوة و مشروعة جدًا و اعلبها حقوق اصلا مش احلام كمان  ربنا يساعدك و تحققها يارب 

اسمحلى بقا اعلق على كام نقطة زى حبو بالظبط :t30: 

مبدئيًا متدورش على السعادة على اعتبار انها هدف عايز توصله .. السعادة طريق بتمشيه كل يوم .. لو قعدت مستني تبقى سعيد مش هتعرف تفرح ابدًا .. اخلق سعادتك بايدك .. وسط كل مشاكلك شوف ضحكة طفل لسة مولود و افرح بيها .. شوف وردة طالعة فى جنينة مفيهاش غيرها و افرح بيها .. اسمع موسيقى بتحبها و اهدى و افرح بيها .. حاول تعمل الحاجات الصغيرة اللى بتفرحك باستمرار بحيث انك تخلى طريقك نفسه سعادة .. لان السعادة للاسف مهياش نقطة على خط لو وصلنالها هنبقى سعداء .. هى الخط كله 

اعادة تكوين شخصيتك فى ايدك برضه .. لو شايف فيها حاجة مش عجباك مستنى ايه ؟ خد القرار و ابدأ فورًا و صدقنى هتحس بالسعادة الحقيقية اما تبقى راضى عن نفسك و عن شخصيتك و مش صعب ابدًا انك تغيرها .. خد الخطوة الاولى بس و الباقى بيجى لوحده ..

اخر حاجة بقا موضوع الكتب و الطباعة .. انا مش عارفة نوعية الكتب اللى بتكتبها ايه ؟ دينى ولا شعر ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ بس لو كانت اى حاجة غير دينى .. ممكن اشوفلك طريقة لنشر الكتاب بس الكترونيًا و حفظ حقوق النشر ليك .. ممكن تبدأ بالنشر على الانترنت ولو فيه كتاب فيهم سمع بعد كدة هتلاقى عروض من دار طباعة انهم يطبعولك بس لو دينى بصراحة مش عارفة عشان مفتيش :11azy:

ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك و تبقى اسعد انسان فى الدنيا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2013)

*أنا كنت داخل أعلق ...خبطت فى ( حلزونة ) من بتوع حوبو*
*أتكفيت على وشى بصراحة *
*لكن هقف هنا لأنها مهمة *​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *5- نفسي أكون كاتب ومعلم معروف ومشهور ولكن لا أجد من يساعدني للوصل لهذا الحلم وأطبع بعض كتب التي بدأت في كتابتها *


*أياك ثم أياك ثم أياك ...أن تتحول الى ( قهوجى ) كى تحقق هذا الحُلم*
*أقصد أوعى ( تنزل الطلبات ) للزبائن أى مايطلبه القراء...*
*فكرك ليس للبيع *
*ولكنه ( جَهْدك ) هو الذى يُعرض ( للتقدير )*
*كان أمامى أغراء للكتابة لأحد الفنانين الكوميدين ...أغراء لا يُقاوم ولا أعرف كيف رفضته *
*وبالرغم من أن عملى سُرق ألا أننى شكرت الله ...*
*والا كنت سأدارى نفسى خجلاً من أبنائى *
*خذها نصيحة من أخ أكبر وأحترم نتاجات عقلك وأياك والأغراءات *
*ربنا يوفقك *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> 
> 3- نفسي ارتبط بإنسانه تحبني بجد لشخصي مش لأي سبب تأني
> بس مشكله حتى الإنسانة اللي حبتها.  الارتباط بينا مستحيل تذكرت قول أستاذي صوت صارخ وهو يقول
> ...


*

نفسك ترتبط بإنسانة تحبك عشان شخصك

دا شىء طبيعى 

بس هو إنت خايف اللى تحبك ..........تحبك عشان حاجة تانية ؟؟؟؟ زى إيه الحاجة التانية ديه؟

شكلك حلو مثلا !!! عضلات بأة زى چون سينا و لا حلو زى ألفيس بريسلى مثلا

و لا فلوس !!!!! زى نجيب ساويرس مثلا

دا أول سؤال


التانى بأة
ليه يا إبنى تغوى المستحيل إنت غاوى تزهق نفسك و لا الممنوع مرغوب ؟

الثالث بأة
لو ما حصلش نصيب مع حبيبة القلب لازم لازم تسعد مع الحبيبة و الزوجة إلا إذا كانت نكدية ههههههههههههه


لازم تعرف إيه السبب اللى خلى أصدقاءك تركوك

يعنى الظروف مثلا ؟

و لا إيه ؟


إنت ممكن تعيش بعيد عن التقاليد براحتك بس ما تعملش الخطأ اللى بيقولوا لك ضميرك

سهل إنك تعيش كطفل بإنك تعيش بسهولة من غير تعقيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *أولا : أشكرك أختي العزيزة **حبو اعدائكم علي أنها افتكرتني ودعتني لعالم الأحلام*
> 
> *ثانيا :  حابب أوجه شكر لأستاذنا الغالي علي الفكرة الرائعة الذي  تخرج ما بدخلنا من أحلام لا يشعر بها احد ولا يعرفها احد غيرننا*
> *
> ...



*تعليقات هيئة المحلفين بغاية الموضوعية ..... اتمنى أن تتمعن فيها .... لى رأى صغير ممكن تلخيصة فى الآتى
1- كن نفسك ........ بغير ذلك لن تنجح
2- السعادة التى تأتى من خارجك .... لا قيمة لها ... لأن مصدرها ممكن أن يمنعها متى يشاء ....
3- إن لم يكن ما تريد ...... فأرد ما يكون ..... هنا تكمن حكمة البقاء ... رغم كل شيئ

عليك ايها الحبيب ..... أن تأتى إلينا بمن سيضع حلمه على المنصة *


----------



## GoGo No Way (21 مارس 2013)

بجد موضوع ملهوش حل !!

يمكن دخلت متاخر !! ههههههه بس عموما موضوع رائع جدا 

بالنسبة ل اوريجانوس المصري


احلامك اكثر من رائعة  

بالنسبة للسعادة  !! وبالنسبة انك تكون مرتبط بالله وبالصداقة !! يمكن كلها حاجات مربوطه ببعضها 

وممكن تساعد بعضها والعكس 

السعادة تاتى عندما على الاقل : يكون لك اصدقاء فالنقطة دية هقولك حاول تدور بالرغم انك صعب تلاقى بس قول يا رب

والنقطة الاعلى الارتباط بالله والروحانية العالية ودية حياة جهاد وصعبة جدا جدا جدا وممكن بسببها انك بالفعل ميكنش عندك اصدقاء ..... 

بالنسبة ل 3 ان شاء الله تجد شريك حياتك لكن لا تفقد الامل  والامر دة نوقش اكتر من مرة فى نفس الموضوع مش هقدر اقول غير ان الكل قال الاراء كلها وكانت جميلة وفيها الامل  

بالنسبة ل 4 دة لازم بنفسك اتعب واطلب من ربنا !! الامر صعب جدا هههههه لكن ان شاء الله كلنا نبقى كدة   ولا تفقد الامل فى يوم انك تكون كدة او الشيطان يخليك تيأس 

بالنسبة ل 5 برضو لازم تتعب بنفسك صعب انك تلاقى حد يساعدك بس هقولك على طريقة ملهاش حل 

اطلب من ربنا انو يساعدك واستمر فى كتاباتك وزى ما بيتقال فى محاضرات التنمية البشرية عن قانون الجذب لو صدقت فكرة هتحصل افضل كل يوم قول فى نفسك ان كتبك هتتنشر قريب وهكذا وان شاء الله دة هيحصل  ارتباطك بالكون وبالله هو الى هيعمل دة لكن مش انسان تانى 

والباقى ان شاء الله تقدر تنفذه  وكل حاجة بالتعب هتيجى  ولو ديما بيحرفوا كلامك او محدش بيصدق وكدة فدة طبيعى جدا مضايقش نفسك ولك الحق انك تحلم ان دة ميحصلش وان شاء الله مش هيحصل تانى

بالنسبة للكلب نو كومنت ههههه دة عمره كدة  

 نفسي أعيد تكوين شخصيتي من جديد بأشياء ومفاهيم جديدة تغير من شخصيتي وتكويني وأفكاري وحياتي وفعلا بدأت في هذا واتمني أصل لهذا قبل إن أموت
 احلى حاجة شوفتها ودة هيجى انك تنفتح على العالم اكتر وتشوف العلوم الخفية وتشوف الصح و تطور علاقتك بربنا ممكن تكون انسان تانى خالص لكن ابحث ديما عن"الحق يحرركم " الحقيقة  فى الناس فى النت فى الطبيعة وابحث عن العلوم والتاريخ الحقيقى مش المزور و كل دة ممكن يغير نظرتك للعالم خالص  وكله ان شاء ربنا 

ربنا معك وتحقق كل احلامك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا تشكرنى اخى  على اختيارك---
> قول حبيت ادبسك- نفس التدبيسه الى اتدبستها انا-:smile01  محبه طبعا هههه:smile01
> ممكن اعلق على كام نقطه كدا---


شكرا ليكي اووووووووووووي
اتفضلي طبعا




> 1. اولا إنك تكون إنسان بشوش دى نعمه من نعم الرب--- يعنى بشوش رغم كل الحزن او الالم-- صدقنى شىء جمييل جدا---
> تخيل كدا تبقى  كل الى حوليك تعب و مشاكل و حزن و فوق كدا كمان تبقى انت وشك مكشر هههههه
> تعرف إن ابتسامتك دى ممكن تكون سبب إن انسان فاقد الامل يرجع له الامل فى  الحياه تانى! عارفه اوقات  كتير  بتكون صعبه اوى...  لكن لو فكرت انك ممكن  تكون مصدر سعاده حد  صدقنى هتلاقى سعاده جواك--


  مشكله إني مبتسم علي طول لدرجة الناس بتفكر إني مش باخد الأمور بجد مع إني طبعي الطبيعي إني أكون مبتسم
إنا حسيت انه عيب في بجد




> 2. طيب على فكره شىء حلللو جدا جدا إن الحلم يتحقق-- حتى لو بعد مرور سنييييين طويله  المهم إتحقق-- و ده شىء لازم لازم تفرح له
> لان فى  ناس مهما طالت السنين  الحلم مبيتحققش--


 فعلا  بس تقريبا بعد 15 سنه أتحقق

 



> 3. ربنا يبعت لك البنوته الى تحبك بجد لشخصك انت الجميل...


يارب
 
4


> . الحقيقه استاذ ايمن اصبع مطمع ههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهولنا .


 قديس علي الأرض 

 



> 5. ربنا يحقق  لك امنيتك و  يساعدك.. هو انت معلم إيه؟؟


 لا اقصد أكون معلم خادم يعني في الكنيسة

 
6


> . ربنا يبعت لك صديق جميل يستمر معاك--
> و انا اعتقد إن لكل مرحله فى الحياه بيظهر لها صديق--


مافيششششششششششششششششششش


> 7. و 8. لما يتحققوا ابقا قول لى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بص اقول لك  نصيحا-- ملكش دعوه بالناس-- لان مهما عملت هتلاقى   الى مش عاجبه و الى  بيتنقوز  ههههههههههههههه "طز" مش فاكرا مين الى كان نزل موضوع عن معنى  كلمه "طز"  الى هى معناها " ملح" هههههههههههههههههههههه


 صعب لأنهم ناس قريبة مني جدا

 



> 9. ممممم ما الكلاب اعمارهم غيرنا-- على حسب النوع كمان--- انا كان عندى  ركس و روكى-- ده غير بئا باقى الحيوانات--- الزحالف- القطط- الانافد-  الضفاضع- دود الاز- الحلزونات- العصافير-- البغبغانات- السمك- الحمام  مممممممم كفايه كدا-- و كله بيموت بردوا!- المهم الاستمتاع معاهم فى وقت  حياتهم.


 أنتي فاتحة شركة حيوانات أليفة ولا أية






> 10. الرب يساعدك و يقويك على التجديد و إعاده الترتيب و الولاده من جديد--


 أمين صلي لي بجد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *؟؟؟ انتى ربيتى كل دة ؟؟ و لسة مطردوكيش من البيت leasantr*


  أكيد مش في البيت  أكيد بتكلم علي حديقة الحيوان
  نورتي الصفحة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احلامك حلوة و مشروعة جدًا و اعلبها حقوق اصلا مش احلام كمان  ربنا يساعدك و تحققها يارب
> 
> اسمحلى بقا اعلق على كام نقطة زى حبو بالظبط :t30:
> 
> ...


  أتمني أكون سعيد لان دى أول واهم أمنيه في حياتي



> اعادة تكوين شخصيتك فى ايدك برضه .. لو شايف فيها حاجة مش عجباك مستنى ايه ؟ خد القرار و ابدأ فورًا و صدقنى هتحس بالسعادة الحقيقية اما تبقى راضى عن نفسك و عن شخصيتك و مش صعب ابدًا انك تغيرها .. خد الخطوة الاولى بس و الباقى بيجى لوحده ..


   إنا فعلا عملت كده بس للأسف تغير الطبع مش بسهل ولا في أيام
لم أصل بعد لم أتمنه في شخصيتي



> * اخر حاجة بقا موضوع الكتب و الطباعة .. انا مش عارفة نوعية الكتب اللى  بتكتبها ايه ؟ دينى ولا شعر ولا ايه بالظبط ؟ بس لو كانت اى حاجة غير دينى  .. ممكن اشوفلك طريقة لنشر الكتاب بس الكترونيًا و حفظ حقوق النشر ليك ..  ممكن تبدأ بالنشر على الانترنت ولو فيه كتاب فيهم سمع بعد كدة هتلاقى عروض  من دار طباعة انهم يطبعولك بس لو دينى بصراحة مش عارفة عشان مفتيش :11azy:*


 بكتب موضوعات دينية 



> *ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك و تبقى اسعد انسان فى الدنيا *



يارب يارب يارب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا كنت داخل أعلق ...خبطت فى ( حلزونة ) من بتوع حوبو*
> *أتكفيت على وشى بصراحة *
> *لكن هقف هنا لأنها مهمة *
> 
> ...


  أستاذي عبود
علي فكرة أنت مثل لي في أسلوب الكتابة
  [FONT=&quot] طبعا في خيالي بس إني أكون زيك ودا مستحيل[FONT=&quot]
بس عجبني جدا فكرك وأسلوبك وتعبيرك
أشكرك أستاذي[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> نفسك ترتبط بإنسانة تحبك عشان شخصك
> دا شىء طبيعى
> بس هو إنت خايف اللى تحبك ..........تحبك عشان حاجة تانية ؟؟؟؟ زى إيه الحاجة التانية ديه؟
> ...



 علي فكرة أنتي شخصية قوية جدا وجريئة جدا

  ياريت أكون كل دا
لا طبعا ولا وحدة من دول
بس أخاف من بنت تمثل الحب علشان عاوزة  تتزوج
أو علشان في ناس بتشوفي عريس كويس خسارة
او علشان إي سبب في عقل البنت غير شخصيتي



> التانى بأة
> ليه يا إبنى تغوى المستحيل إنت غاوى تزهق نفسك و لا الممنوع مرغوب ؟


 علشان شخصيتي وتفكري أصحابي بيقوله عليا غريب أوي



> الثالث بأة
> لو ما حصلش نصيب مع حبيبة القلب لازم لازم تسعد مع الحبيبة و الزوجة إلا إذا كانت نكدية ههههههههههههه



 اكتر حاجة بكرها في النساء النكد وللآسف كلهم كلهم كده


> لازم تعرف إيه السبب اللى خلى أصدقاءك تركوك
> 
> يعنى الظروف مثلا ؟
> 
> و لا إيه ؟


 مش لي أصدقاء بس ناس قريبه مني لقيتهم عند أول مطب صناعي هربه




> إنت ممكن تعيش بعيد عن التقاليد براحتك بس ما تعملش الخطأ اللى بيقولوا لك ضميرك



 مش قادر الناس بتحكم في كل حاجة حتى تسريحة شعري




> *سهل إنك تعيش كطفل بإنك تعيش بسهولة من غير تعقيد*


 الطبيعة نفسها أتغيرت خلاص


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تعليقات هيئة المحلفين بغاية الموضوعية ..... اتمنى أن تتمعن فيها .... لى رأى صغير ممكن تلخيصة فى الآتى
> 1- كن نفسك ........ بغير ذلك لن تنجح
> 2- السعادة التى تأتى من خارجك .... لا قيمة لها ... لأن مصدرها ممكن أن يمنعها متى يشاء ....
> 3- إن لم يكن ما تريد ...... فأرد ما يكون ..... هنا تكمن حكمة البقاء ... رغم كل شيئ
> ...



أشكرك أبي الكريم علي محبتك  ونصائحك
اختار أختي  *+**إيرينى**+*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> بجد موضوع ملهوش حل !!
> 
> يمكن دخلت متاخر !! ههههههه بس عموما موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ...


  أشكرك ربنا يباركك 
وأشكرك علي النصائح 
واتممي تحقق ليك أحلامك


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> أشكرك أبي الكريم علي محبتك  ونصائحك
> اختار أختي  *+**إيرينى**+*



*شكرا للأبن الحبيب اوريجانوس ....... ولتتفضل الباشمهندسه إيرينى بوضع احلامها على المنصة .......*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 مارس 2013)

*,.
*
إيرينى .... *أكيد هتكون صآحبة أحلآم مختلفة زيهآ *

أنآ مستنيآكى من بدرى .. وآقفة إنتِ من بعيد وبتفصصى آلأحلآم بمزآج
جآلكـ دوركـ أخيراً يآ بآشمهندس *^_^*





*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (22 مارس 2013)

هي إيريني مهندسة برضو؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

بأشكر أستاذنا كلنا الأستاذ صوت صارخ على فكرة الموضوع الرائعة

و بأشكر كمان أوريجانوس على إتاحة الفرصة لى لأتكلم عن حلمى

و عايزة أقولك مش عارفة ليه حسيت إنك هتختارنى (قلبى دليلى)

صباح الخير الأول الساعة دلوقتى 6:15 صباحا فى مصر

نتكلم عن الحلم بأة

الأول على المستوى الشخصى لأن دا هو اللى عليه الانظار

1- بأحلم إن إبنى يكون ناجح فى حياته (الروحية و النفسية و الجسدية) لأنه هو الوزنة الوحيدة التى أعطاها لى ربنا

أخاف أن أعمل مثل صاحب الوزنة الواحدة (الذى دفن وزنته)

أخاف من أى قرار ممكن أتخذه فى حياتى و يأثر عليه هو بالسلب
----------------------------------------

2- بأحلم إنى أخلص دراستى العليا فى أسرع وقت ممكن و أبطل مذاكرة 

---------------------------------------

3 - بأتمنى أن أنجح فى حياتى الخاصة جدا

----------------------------------

4- كنت بأحلم إنى أخف من مرضى و كنت بصراحة شديدة مستنية معجزة 

لكن المعجزة لم تحدث ..................فمسحت الحلم من نافوخى

و لا أنكر أنى كان لى حوارات مع الله فى هذا الخصوص

و يبدو أن الاجابة كانت : لا أريد

و كانت إجابتى : ما تسيبنيش لوحدى

--------------------------------------------------

طبيعتى لا أحب الأحلام المستحيلة لئلا أرفض الواقع
-------------------------------------------------

ثانيا : على مستوى الحياة اليومية المعاشة

أعيش بمبدأ : سلمنا فصرنا نحمل 

15. فَلَمَّا خُطِفَتِ السَّفِينَةُ وَلَمْ يُمْكِنْهَا أَنْ تُقَابِلَ الرِّيحَ سَلَّمْنَا فَصِرْنَا نُحْمَلُ.

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBib...1%D1%ED%CD+%D3%E1%E3%E4%C7&section=all&tr=svd

هكذا ببساطة أعيش

-------------------------------------

ثالثا : على مستوى المنتدى

أتمنى ما حدش يزعل من أسلوبى أو يتضايق

لأنى لم و لن يحدث أن أتعمد إغضاب شخص منى


----------------------------------------
أخيرا بأة دلوقتى الساعة 6:55 صباحا 

يعنى بقالى 40 دقيقة بأكتب :hlp::hlp:

لأ الحقيقة إضطريت أشوف شوية حاجات كدة فى المطبخ و أنا بأكتب فى الحلم  ما هو ما ينفعش برضوا أسيب الأكل يتحرق:smi411:

أقولكوا باى باى عشان أصحى الولد و نروح المدرسة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 مارس 2013)

انا شايف في زحمة مهندسين ومهندسات في

 المنتدى..!!!

 فقررت على هذا الاساس ...!!!

 بناء نظره متجدده لرسم الواقع ...!!!

 على ركيزه مسلحه بالحقائق ...!!!

 وستكون بدايه المخطط ...!!!

 تغيير اسمي الى



 الباشمهندس اول هشام

 :999::999::999:



كان لي مداخله بسيطه 



ثالثا : على مستوى المنتدى

 أتمنى ما حدش يزعل من أسلوبى أو يتضايق

 لأنى لم و لن يحدث أن أتعمد إغضاب شخص منى


هذه حقيقه اشهد بها 

ايريني تتمتع بشخصيه قويه وبنفس الوقت 

بطيبة قلب ... اطيب من الطيب نفسه


:t31::t31::t31:​


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بأشكر أستاذنا كلنا الأستاذ صوت صارخ على فكرة الموضوع الرائعة
> 
> و بأشكر كمان أوريجانوس على إتاحة الفرصة لى لأتكلم عن حلمى
> 
> ...




ابنك؟!! طب مش لما تتجوزي الأول؟ مستعجلة اووووي انتي يا ايريني 

- زعلتيني بموضوع المرض ده


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 مارس 2013)

1- بأحلم إن إبنى يكون ناجح فى حياته (الروحية و النفسية و الجسدية) لأنه هو الوزنة الوحيدة التى أعطاها لى ربنا

قراءة الانجيل اليومية ولعب الرياضة مهم جدا علشان الانسان لو كبر بيندم على الحاجتين دول فدول اول حاجة لازم تعمليهمله !! وقولى يارب 


2- بأحلم إنى أخلص دراستى العليا فى أسرع وقت ممكن و أبطل مذاكرة
هيحصل قريب ان شاء الله ههههه الكل بيتمنى كدة 

3 - بأتمنى أن أنجح فى حياتى الخاصة جدا
لما العوامل الاخرى تتظبط وكدة فقط + طلب من الله ان شاء الله تنجحى فى حياتك 

4- كنت بأحلم إنى أخف من مرضى و كنت بصراحة شديدة مستنية معجزة :\
اشكر ى ربنا + رجاء وطلب والحاح " اصرار " وان شاء الله تخفى   الامل موجود ديما

طبيعتى لا أحب الأحلام المستحيلة لئلا أرفض الواقع
الكل بيخطط وفى الاخر مبيحصلش لكن الحلم مطلوب ولازم يكون الحلم ملهوش نهاية 

أعيش بمبدأ : سلمنا فصرنا نحمل 
مية مية

أتمنى ما حدش يزعل من أسلوبى أو يتضايق
الكل مضايق منك طبعا .....ههههههه... لالا سورى اقصد محدش بيضايق منك العكس خالص  

يعنى بقالى 40 دقيقة بأكتب !!! نو كومنت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

*أشكر أوى أوى كل اللى أعطونى تقييم 

كلامهم كلهم جميل جوا التقييم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هذه حقيقه اشهد بها
> 
> ايريني تتمتع بشخصيه قويه وبنفس الوقت
> 
> ...




*بأشكرك جدا جدا

على الكلمتين الحلوين دول

و على الشهادة الرائعة ديه

شهادة أنا بأعتز بيها طبعا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ابنك؟!! طب مش لما تتجوزي الأول؟ مستعجلة اووووي انتي يا ايريني
> 
> - زعلتيني بموضوع المرض ده



*يا چونى أرجوك ركز شويتين

بقولك رايحة أودى الولد للمدرسة 

إيه يعنى هيكون عيل لقيط مثلا :dntknw:ههههههههههه:spor22:ههههههه

أنا عندى ولد بجد مش أمنية
----------------

بأشكرك على مشاعرك الطيبة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> 1- بأحلم إن إبنى يكون ناجح فى حياته (الروحية و النفسية و الجسدية) لأنه هو الوزنة الوحيدة التى أعطاها لى ربنا
> 
> *قراءة الانجيل اليومية ولعب الرياضة مهم جدا علشان الانسان لو كبر بيندم على الحاجتين دول فدول اول حاجة لازم تعمليهمله !! وقولى يارب *
> 
> ...



*شكرا جزيلا على النصائح الغالية جدا أكيد هآخد بنصيحتك 

بالنسبة للجملة الأخيرة : ليك مستقبل هايل فى التعليقات :smil12:ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا چونى أرجوك ركز شويتين
> 
> بقولك رايحة أودى الولد للمدرسة
> 
> ...



انا فعلاً اول مرة اعرف انك متجوزة ومخلفة كمان )....انا فعلاً افتكرتك بتتكلمي عن المستقبل يعني....امنية بالظبط كده 

ده طلع مش بس ولد...ﻻ ده رايح المدرسة كمان يعني مش بيبي!

من غير ما تتضايقي مني....بس من تعليقاتك كنت متخيل انك بنت عندها يا دوب 20 سنة وﻻ حاجة...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا فعلاً اول مرة اعرف انك متجوزة ومخلفة كمان )....انا فعلاً افتكرتك بتتكلمي عن المستقبل يعني....امنية بالظبط كده
> 
> ده طلع مش بس ولد...ﻻ ده رايح المدرسة كمان يعني مش بيبي!
> 
> من غير ما تتضايقي مني....بس من تعليقاتك كنت متخيل انك بنت عندها يا دوب 20 سنة وﻻ حاجة...



*على العموم إنت مش أول واحد يفتكر إنى عيلة صغيرة ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا فعلاً اول مرة اعرف انك متجوزة ومخلفة كمان )....انا فعلاً افتكرتك بتتكلمي عن المستقبل يعني....امنية بالظبط كده
> 
> ده طلع مش بس ولد...ﻻ ده رايح المدرسة كمان يعني مش بيبي!



هههههههههههههه
والجديد بقا إن إبنها خطيب بنتى :t33:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> والجديد بقا إن إبنها خطيب بنتى :t33:



*بجد :dntknw:

و كمان بيخطب من ورايا :a82:.................إبن اللذين :new2:*


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على العموم إنت مش أول واحد يفتكر إنى عيلة صغيرة ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



هو غالباً عشان الروح اللي ف تعليقاتك بتبقى منطلقة وبريئة وكده 

يخليهم لك بقى 



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> والجديد بقا إن إبنها خطيب بنتى :t33:



طب لما اخطب انا الاول يبقى السفروت ده يخطب


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (23 مارس 2013)

> 1- بأحلم إن إبنى يكون ناجح فى حياته (الروحية و النفسية و الجسدية) لأنه هو الوزنة الوحيدة التى أعطاها لى ربنا


يجب من جانبك انت الاهتمام به وان تعطيه على الاقل جزء من وقتك لمتابعة حياته الروحية والنفسية ( اما الجسدية دى بسيطة جدا شوية بروتين هايبقى زى الحديد) واذا كان فى بداية فترة المراهقة فممكن  ان يحتاج وقتك كله 


> - بأحلم إنى أخلص دراستى العليا فى أسرع وقت ممكن و أبطل مذاكرة


 لا بسيطة مسيرها تنتهى لكل حاجة نهاية 


> - كنت بأحلم إنى أخف من مرضى و كنت بصراحة شديدة مستنية معجزة
> 
> لكن المعجزة لم تحدث ..................فمسحت الحلم من نافوخى
> 
> و لا أنكر أنى كان لى حوارات مع الله فى هذا الخصوص


الف الف سلامة عليكى ايرينى ربنا يتمجد بشفاعة كل القديسين ويشفيكى امين يارب 
ولكن لابد ان نسلم لمشيئة ربنا واكيد فى الوقت المناسب سيصنع المعجزة ليتمجد اسم الرب ( بولس الرسول كان فى جسده شوكة  وكان يقوم بشفاء المرضى ولم يطلب عن نفسه ) 



> ثالثا : على مستوى المنتدى
> 
> أتمنى ما حدش يزعل من أسلوبى أو يتضايق
> 
> لأنى لم و لن يحدث أن أتعمد إغضاب شخص منى


لا اعتقد ان يوجد شخص ممكن ان يغضب منك 


> لأ الحقيقة إضطريت أشوف شوية حاجات كدة فى المطبخ و أنا بأكتب فى الحلم ما هو ما ينفعش برضوا أسيب الأكل


هو الاكل كان ايه ؟؟ عايزين ناكل هههه
-----------
انا شايف ان كل احلامك من ارض الواقع وبسيطة جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق فى تحقيق جميع احلامك 
واتمنى ايضا من المدعى العام الاستاذ صوت صارخ ان ينظر الى اوراق القضية عفوا اقصد اوراق احلامك بالاستناد على مواد القانون التى هى فى صالحك وليأتى الحكم بتحقيق جميع احلامك ( والحكم بعد المداولة)
وكفاية كدة اصل انا كمان سايب الاكل على النار بدل مايتحرق اة اشمعنى انت يعنى


----------



## Samir poet (24 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك يا ماما*
*حقيقى حزين على مرضك*
*بس اقولك احمدى ربنا*
*بوسى ايديك وش وضهر*
*غيرك بيمر بحلات صعبة جدااااااااااا*
*من رابع المتسحيلات يعيشو يحياة طبيعية*
*فا احمدى ربنا*
*على كل حاجة مدهالك*
*يا ماما*
*وربنا يحافظ عليكى ويبعد عنك كل *
*شر وشبة شرررررررررر*
*بجدا يا مامتو الحلوة الغالية عليا*
*جداااااااااااااااااااااا*
*وبتمنلك كل خير*
*انتى واهل اسرتك كلهم*
*ابن المحب الخاطى*
*سمير الشاعر*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> يجب من جانبك انت الاهتمام به وان تعطيه على الاقل جزء من وقتك لمتابعة حياته الروحية والنفسية ( اما الجسدية دى بسيطة جدا شوية بروتين هايبقى زى الحديد) واذا كان فى بداية فترة المراهقة فممكن  ان يحتاج وقتك كله
> 
> لا بسيطة مسيرها تنتهى لكل حاجة نهاية
> 
> ...



*نصائحك رائعة جدا هآخد بيها طبعا

من جهة بولس الرسول "أعتقد إنه طلب من ربنا يخففه"

لكن أنا مين يعنى جنب الرسول العظيم دا
---------------------------------------

من جهة بأة إعتقادك إن مافيش حد ممكن يغضب منى 

في ديه إنت غلطان "عشان إنت لسة جديد" 

مش بعيد تقعد معانا كمان كام شهر تقوم تطفش بسببى ههههههههههههه:smil16:هههههههههه
-------------------------------------------

أما الأكل بأة ..............كان بطاطس مقلية هههههههههههههههه:hlp:ههههههههههههه

---------------------------------
أخيرا بأشكرك على طلب السماح بالعفو عن الحالمة و النصائح الغالية*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك يا ماما*
> *حقيقى حزين على مرضك*
> *بس اقولك احمدى ربنا*
> *بوسى ايديك وش وضهر*
> ...



*شكرا جدا يا سمير على نصيحة الشكر ديه

بأعمل بيها حاليا

ربنا يكون معاك و يشفيك إنت كمان

مش عارفة ليه بدأت أحس إنى فى صالة انتظار الطبيب ههههههههههههههه:smil16:ههههههه*


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2013)

احلام كلها بسيطه وبتطلبي الخير والمحبه لكل اللي حواليكي
وماطلبتيش الا الشفا لنفسك ولكن في نفس الوقت سايبه الموضوع ده علي ربنا 
اذا اراد او لم يرد بالشفا
انت حقيقي انسانه قلبك كله بساطه ومحبه
ربنا يحقق لك كل امالك ويفرحك بابنك ويبارك لك فيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> احلام كلها بسيطه وبتطلبي الخير والمحبه لكل اللي حواليكي
> وماطلبتيش الا الشفا لنفسك ولكن في نفس الوقت سايبه الموضوع ده علي ربنا
> اذا اراد او لم يرد بالشفا
> انت حقيقي انسانه قلبك كله بساطه ومحبه
> ربنا يحقق لك كل امالك ويفرحك بابنك ويبارك لك فيه



*إنتى اللى طيوبة (دلع طيبة عند المصريين)

أشكرك على صلواتك الجميلة

و على الكلمتين الحلوين اللى قولتيهم فى حقى دول​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2013)

ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك يا إيرو--
 إنت إنسانه جميله و قلبها ابيض و جميل و طيبه جدا--
 جريئه و الى فى قلبك بيبقى على لسانك--
 بحسك نونو صوغنن هههههههههههه و بحب فيكى الروح الحلوه و الضحكه الجميله-- ربنا يقدرك على وزنتك و تكبيره و يبقى ابن الرب عن حق- و تشوفيه متفوق فى كل شىء فى حياته--
ربنا يشفيكى حبيبتى من اى مرض و تكونى اخر تمام--


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بأشكر أستاذنا كلنا الأستاذ صوت صارخ على فكرة الموضوع الرائعة
> 
> و بأشكر كمان أوريجانوس على إتاحة الفرصة لى لأتكلم عن حلمى
> 
> ...



*باشكر الابنة ايرينى على روحها الجميلة ولأثرائها للموضوع ...

من الواضح ان هيئة المحلفين تؤيدك فى احلامك ..... وأنا أيضا ..... فهى أحلام مشروعة ......وطالما انك ماسكة فى ايد ربنا تأكدى انه سيفرح قلبك دوما .....

عليك الآن أختيار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (24 مارس 2013)

> من جهة بأة إعتقادك إن مافيش حد ممكن يغضب منى
> 
> في ديه إنت غلطان "عشان إنت لسة جديد"
> 
> مش بعيد تقعد معانا كمان كام شهر تقوم تطفش بسببى ههههههههههههه:smil16:هههههههههه


-------------------------------------------
انا لسة جديد ؟؟ هههههههه 
دا انا مسجل  فى المنتدى من قبلك 
ولكن كنت انقطع عن المنتدى فترة ثم اعود مرة اخرى ولكن انشاء الله المرة دى  انا مجرج هنا
وماتخافيش مش هاطفش من المنتدى بسببك  انا عندى قوة احتمال هههههه
لابجد مش عارف بتقولى كدة ليه ؟؟ هو فى حد طفش قبل كدة ؟؟؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *باشكر الابنة ايرينى على روحها الجميلة ولأثرائها للموضوع ...
> 
> من الواضح ان هيئة المحلفين تؤيدك فى احلامك ..... وأنا أيضا ..... فهى أحلام مشروعة ......وطالما انك ماسكة فى ايد ربنا تأكدى انه سيفرح قلبك دوما .....
> 
> عليك الآن أختيار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة ....*



*بأشكرك جدا جدا يا أستاذنا الغالى 

أختار أستاذتنا المشرفة مونيكا

:smil12:

إذا ما كانتش موجودة لأى سبب يبقى أختار tamav maria
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بأشكرك جدا جدا يا أستاذنا الغالى
> 
> أختار أستاذتنا المشرفة مونيكا
> 
> ...



*شكرا للأبنة إيرينى
فالنجرب أن ننتظر ..... مونيكا*


----------



## Samir poet (24 مارس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا جدا يا سمير على نصيحة الشكر ديه
> 
> بأعمل بيها حاليا
> 
> ...


*اووووووووووة
متقوليشى كدا يا مامتو
اممممممممممم
انا شايف انو لو انك بسيطى على ايديك
اليمين هتلاقى مثال بيقول 
اسل مجرب ولا تسل طبيب
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2013)

فين ماما مونيكا ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2013)

*من الواضح ان ظروف المشرفة مونيكا تمنعها من المشاركة ...... لذا على الأبنة tamav maria وضع حلمها على المنصة*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مارس 2013)

*هع هع هع ..خدمه علي السلاحليك..ممنوع الخروج لأي حلم ئصدي لأي ظرف كان..

***​
we all wait . wait. wait 
wait.
يا "Maria"
نرجوكي pleas pleas 
نستأذن هيااا​​*


----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2013)

آسفه أحبائي الكومبيوتر بتاعي دخل فيه فيروس عمل الشاشه بلاك  أدوني فرصه يوم تاني لغاية ما اركب الجديد  سوري الكتابه صعبه من الموبايل


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> آسفه أحبائي الكومبيوتر بتاعي دخل فيه فيروس عمل الشاشه بلاك  أدوني فرصه يوم تاني لغاية ما اركب الجديد  سوري الكتابه صعبه من الموبايل



*فينك يا مس .......؟؟؟؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 مارس 2013)

أتمني من ربنا يكون مانع الغياب وعدم الحضور فى الميعاد المحدد خير ..!

الرب يرعاها ويطمنا عليها ..​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2013)

*اخبرتنى الابنة تماف بان لديها مشكلة فى جهازها سيتم حلها يوم الاربعاء القادم

لذا ارجو ان تسمحوا لى بان اطلب حلما اخر .... لابنة تشجينى كلماتها .... وتقودنى مشاعرها التى تسكبها على اوراقها لابحر فى بحار من السمو والرقة .... اسمحوا لى ان ادعو الابنة .... نيفين رمزى .... لتضع احلامها على المنصة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2013)

*منورة المنصه اختي الغاليه
وفي انتظار احلامك اللي بطلب من ربنا انه يحققهالك •,•
*


----------



## Strident (31 مارس 2013)

اوبااااا ايوة بقى


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أبريل 2013)

فكرة الموضوع رائعة... و ايريني شخصيةجميلة جدا اتمنى ربنا يحقق احلامها
متابعة معاكوا ...


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 أبريل 2013)

فى انتظار اختنا نيفين رمزى لوضع اوراق احلامها على المنصة ليبت فيها استاذنا صوت صارخ راجيين تحقييق جميع احلامها التى لم نعلم عنها  شىء بعد


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منورة المنصه اختي الغاليه
> وفي انتظار احلامك اللي بطلب من ربنا انه يحققهالك •,•
> *



مش ملاحظين ان واثقة ظهرت من تانى بعد طول غياب 
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا نتمنى عدم تغيبك عن قاعة الاحلام  مرة اخرى


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أبريل 2013)

*اعتذرت الأبنة المباركة نيفين عن المشاركة ...... وعليه نعود للأبنة tamav maria لوضع احلامها على المنصة .......*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 أبريل 2013)

مش ملاحظين إن حلم إيرينى

 خلص على كل الاحلام ونهى على الموضوع  ههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مش ملاحظين إن حلم إيرينى
> 
> خلص على كل الاحلام ونهى على الموضوع  ههههههههههه



*tamav maria لم ترد ولم تشارك ...... لننتظر بعض الوقت*


----------



## tamav maria (10 أبريل 2013)

سلام المسيح احبائي
سامحوني اتأخرت عليكم اصل المشوار كان بعيد والموصلات زحمه فااخدتها مشي هههههههههه
اولا احب اشكر استاذنا صوت صارخ للموضوع الجميل ده اللي جمعنا كلنا كاسره واحده
ثانيا اشكر ايريني اللي دبستني في الموضع هههههه مش كده ولا ايه يا ايريني

طبعا انا لي احلام كتير بس هااحاول اختصرها 
كأم وزوجه اتمني من ربنا انه يبارك في اسرتي ويحافظ عليهم
باحلم اني ازور مصر بعد اكثر من عشرين سنه غياب
باحلم اني ارضي ربنا في كل شئ في حياتي
باتمني ان ما حدش يزعل مني 
باحلم ان الكنيسه في مصر وكل الدول العربيه ان تعيش في سلام وطمئنينه
ان ربنا يبارك في منتدانا ويحافظ عليه 
ان مصر ترجع هادئه كما كانت
انها ترجع امنه وشعبها يحب بعضه
ان يعم الخير والحب والسلام عليها
ان تندلع منها الشرارة الاولى للحب والسلام 
ويتمنى العالم كله ان يصبح مثل الشعب المصرى 

 متهيألي الامنيات الاخيره دي اتقدم بها بطلب لمجلس الشعب احسن هههههههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (10 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سلام المسيح احبائي
> سامحوني اتأخرت عليكم اصل المشوار كان بعيد والموصلات زحمه فااخدتها مشي هههههههههه
> اولا احب اشكر استاذنا صوت صارخ للموضوع الجميل ده اللي جمعنا كلنا كاسره واحده
> ثانيا اشكر ايريني اللي دبستني في الموضع هههههه مش كده ولا ايه يا ايريني
> ...



احلام مشروعة ممنوعة ....

 ربنا يباركلك فى اسرتك وفى المنتدى وبالنسبة للباقى اهو بنصلى  وربنا هيورينا الصالح


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 أبريل 2013)

*


tamav maria قال:



سلام المسيح احبائي
سامحوني اتأخرت عليكم اصل المشوار كان بعيد والموصلات زحمه فااخدتها مشي هههههههههه
اولا احب اشكر استاذنا صوت صارخ للموضوع الجميل ده اللي جمعنا كلنا كاسره واحده
ثانيا اشكر ايريني اللي دبستني في الموضع هههههه مش كده ولا ايه يا ايريني

طبعا انا لي احلام كتير بس هااحاول اختصرها 
كأم وزوجه اتمني من ربنا انه يبارك في اسرتي ويحافظ عليهم
باحلم اني ازور مصر بعد اكثر من عشرين سنه غياب
باحلم اني ارضي ربنا في كل شئ في حياتي
باتمني ان ما حدش يزعل مني 
باحلم ان الكنيسه في مصر وكل الدول العربيه ان تعيش في سلام وطمئنينه
ان ربنا يبارك في منتدانا ويحافظ عليه 
ان مصر ترجع هادئه كما كانت
انها ترجع امنه وشعبها يحب بعضه
ان يعم الخير والحب والسلام عليها
ان تندلع منها الشرارة الاولى للحب والسلام 
ويتمنى العالم كله ان يصبح مثل الشعب المصرى 

 متهيألي الامنيات الاخيره دي اتقدم بها بطلب لمجلس الشعب احسن هههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


كما روحكـ.؛ كما أحلامكـ.؛

الرب يبارككـ ويباركـ أسرتكـ ويفرح قلبكـ ويحقق أحلامكـ عن قريب ..

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سلام المسيح احبائي
> سامحوني اتأخرت عليكم اصل المشوار كان بعيد والموصلات زحمه فااخدتها مشي هههههههههه
> اولا احب اشكر استاذنا صوت صارخ للموضوع الجميل ده اللي جمعنا كلنا كاسره واحده
> ثانيا اشكر ايريني اللي دبستني في الموضع هههههه مش كده ولا ايه يا ايريني
> ...



*لو حابة تنزلى إسكندرية قولى لى قبلها 

و أنا أفرشهالك ورد
:16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:

باقى الأحلام بأة أحلام طبيعية 

ربنا يحققهالك كلها يارب

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك وامنياتك يا غاليتى 
انتى انسانه جميله وتستاهلى كل خير الدنيااا
ربنا ما يحرمنا ابداا من وجودك وسطينااا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2013)

*احلام تبرهن عن نفس طيبة ..... بسيطة .... مُحبة .... صادقة ....

انها مشروعة تماما ..... نسأل الله ان يهبك ابنتى تحقيق أحلامك ....

من تراه ستجعليه يضع حلمة على المنصة ....*


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك ابي صوت صارخ لكلمات المحبه والتشجيع ربنا يديم محبتك للمنتدي واعضاءه

اعتقد المره دي نختار استاذنا النهيسي
ولو لاي سبب اخونا النهيسي مش ها يستطيع المشاركه
يبقي AdmanTios


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> اشكرك ابي صوت صارخ لكلمات المحبه والتشجيع ربنا يديم محبتك للمنتدي واعضاءه
> 
> اعتقد المره دي نختار استاذنا النهيسي
> ولو لاي سبب اخونا النهيسي مش ها يستطيع المشاركه
> يبقي AdmanTios


*
شكرا تماف ماريا على اثرائك للموضوع ...... ربنا يباركك ..... وليتفضل الاستاذ النهيسى بوضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يحقق كل احلامك تماف ماريا
ويسعد قلبك ياااااارب

وفي انتظار احلام استاذي الغالي النهيسي .
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

*أشكركم
أولا لأستضافتى
وثانيا لموضوعكم
اللى فكرته رائعه جدا وجديده
أنا متابع دايما

------------------ 
كانت لى أحلام  ولازلت أحلم
فالذى لا يحلم لا يعيش
لقد حقق لى الرب كل شيئ من محبته لى  
كان نفسى أتزوج لأعيش فى عفه وطهاره فوفر لى الرب الزوجه الطيبه جدا التى تريح أمى المقيمه معى وكأنها أمها

كان نفسى أنجب طفل أو طفله . فأنجبت طفل لكنه توفى فى الحال
لكن الرب عوضنى بأولاد أخى  ولدان وبنت أستعرتهم منه هههههههههه


وتكفلت بتربيتهم وهم الآن أغلى وأعز من أن يكون لى طفل
وهم سندى بعد الرب فى الحياه
ونشكر ربنا البنت فى نهائى ليسانس تربيه
والولدان  أتوظفوا 


بحلم أننى أجوزهم
حلم بسيط لكنه صعب البنات بتطلب مطالب صعبه جدا
بحلم كمان بالآمان ( ربنا يسامحنى لضعف أيمانى )
لم أعد أشعر بالآمان بمصر . لم أعد أشعر أنى مصرى أصلا
لم تعد لى هويه
بحلم لى ولكل مسيحى بالأطمئان وأن يحقق الرب وعوده لنا
لا تخف
أنا معكم
من يمسكم
-------------
أعتذر
طولت عليكم
لكن  تلك هى أحلامى
-----------
شكرا أستاذنا 
صوت صارخ
مره أخرى لأستضافتى
سلام ونعمه*
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (12 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أشكركم
> أولا لأستضافتى
> وثانيا لموضوعكم
> اللى فكرته رائعه جدا وجديده
> ...



ربنا يديك كل الى نفسك فيه وان تستحق كل حاجة حلوة 

وكل احلامك مشروعة ... وان شاء الله تجوزهم :ura1: وتفرح ...........

وبالنسبة لحال مصر .. ربنا يستر  صليلنا انت بس .. وان شاء الله بصلواتك وصلوات الى زيك والرهبان .. الحال هيتعدل .... " سيكون لكم فى العالم ضيق " ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أبريل 2013)

*حضرتك إنسان جميل وبسيط خالص  ، ونقى القلب 
وبإذن المسيح يتحقق حلمك وتجوز بنت أخيك ، وتجبلها أحلى ( جهاز) فى الدنيا 
بس الولدين يعتمدوا بقا على نفسهم  

بس لى تعليق على وعود ربنا وهويتك 

وعود ربنا

لا تخف
أنا معكم
من يمسكم

بتتحقق علشان ( ميراثك محفوظ ) فى الملكوت  ....... طالما ماسك فيه ومؤمن بيه

وهويتك موجودة و معروفة .............. ( أبن ربنا ) مين يطول هذا اللقب وهذة الهوية ........ مفيش أجمل ولا أحسن من كدة  *

ربنا يكون معاك ومع أسرتك الجميلة ،،، ويحميك من عدو الخير


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> ربنا يديك كل الى نفسك فيه وان تستحق كل حاجة حلوة
> 
> وكل احلامك مشروعة ... وان شاء الله تجوزهم :ura1: وتفرح ...........
> 
> وبالنسبة لحال مصر .. ربنا يستر  صليلنا انت بس .. وان شاء الله بصلواتك وصلوات الى زيك والرهبان .. الحال هيتعدل .... " سيكون لكم فى العالم ضيق " ...



*
يارب آمين شكرااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *حضرتك إنسان جميل وبسيط خالص  ، ونقى القلب
> وبإذن المسيح يتحقق حلمك وتجوز بنت أخيك ، وتجبلها أحلى ( جهاز) فى الدنيا
> بس الولدين يعتمدوا بقا على نفسهم
> 
> ...


*

عندك حق نشكر ربنا وشكرا ليكى أختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## بايبل333 (12 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أشكركم
> أولا لأستضافتى
> وثانيا لموضوعكم
> اللى فكرته رائعه جدا وجديده
> ...




أبى الغالى 
لا اعلم ماذا اقول لك 
قراءت أحلام الكثير 
ولكن انت غيرهم فى حلمك 
سعيد بحياتك بالرغم الظروف الصعبة التى مررت بها 
تكتفى بحياتك الرائعة بحب المسيح الالهى 
ربنا يباركك 
على العموم "توبتك لربنا بالدنيا كلها "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أبريل 2013)

*
ديه أحلام بسيطة أوى 

ربنا يحققها لحضرتك

*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ديه أحلام بسيطة أوى
> 
> ربنا يحققها لحضرتك
> ...



*ربنا يفرح قلبك شكرا*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أبريل 2013)

بمحبتك الرب سيحقق كل احلامك 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
استاذي الغالي 
الامن والامان داخلنا 
وسنبقى اقوياء بقوة الرب فينا 
ان اختلف الزمان والمكان
 بمحبته هو لن يتركنا
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> أبى الغالى
> لا اعلم ماذا اقول لك
> قراءت أحلام الكثير
> ولكن انت غيرهم فى حلمك
> ...



مشكور جدا جدا الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بمحبتك الرب سيحقق كل احلامك
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك
> استاذي الغالي
> الامن والامان داخلنا
> ...




آمين
شكرا جدا لمحبتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *بحلم أننى أجوزهم**حلم بسيط لكنه صعب البنات بتطلب مطالب صعبه جدا*​


*ولا صعب ولا حاجة ...هيتحقق وبسهولة كمان وبكرة أفكرك *
*ربنا لما بيسهل *
*بتتعجب هو بيعملها ازاى *​


----------



## tamav maria (15 أبريل 2013)

مطالب وامنيات كلها للمحبه وعمل الخير
ربنا يحقق لك كل امالك 
ويفرحك بيهم


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا صعب ولا حاجة ...هيتحقق وبسهولة كمان وبكرة أفكرك *
> *ربنا لما بيسهل *
> *بتتعجب هو بيعملها ازاى *​


*
شكرا أخى الغالى لمحبتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> مطالب وامنيات كلها للمحبه وعمل الخير
> ربنا يحقق لك كل امالك
> ويفرحك بيهم



آمين
شكرا أخت الغاليه
سلام ونعمه


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أشكركم
> أولا لأستضافتى
> وثانيا لموضوعكم
> اللى فكرته رائعه جدا وجديده
> ...



*حبيبى .... إنتابنى إحساس وانا أقرأ احلامك .... إننى إطالع أحلام رجل ذو قلب بسيط .... ولبساطته تظنه قلب طفل .... طفل بريئ .... قلب لم تهزمه الخسارة ... بل هزم الخسارة بتعويضها اضعاف ما خسرة ..... بركة كبيرة أنك بيننا .... تلهمنا ببساطتك وقلبك الطفولى النقى ...... الرب سيفرح قلبك .... وسترى ثمار بنيك هؤلاء .... فالأبوة ليست بالإنجاب .... بل بالمثابرة  والسهر وعدم أدخار كل ما لدينا لأجل تلك النبتات الصغيرة التى سهرت عليها حتى صارت اشجار مثمرة ...

احلامك مشروعة يا اخى الحبيب ... وستراها تتحقق .... ربنا يباركك ويبارك عمل يديك ....

تفضل وقدم لنا من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .... *


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أبريل 2013)

استاذى الغالى احلامك بيسطة اوووووى 
ولبك قلب نقى وابيض ومتسع لمحبة الكل 
وكل اللى فى المنتدى هنا اولادك 
ربنا معاك وتفرح ببنوتك قريب انشالله ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أبريل 2013)

أستاذي الغالي 
ذو القلب الطيب جدااااااا
ربنا يحقق كل احلامك 
وربنا يحافظ علي مامه حضرتك وزوجتك الجميلة
ويحافظ علي حضرتك
ربنا يكون معك 

​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا لمحبتكم جميعا وتقييمكم
ودعواتكم المباركه لأجلى
الرب يفرح قلوب الجميع*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا لمحبتكم جميعا وتقييمكم
> ودعواتكم المباركه لأجلى
> الرب يفرح قلوب الجميع*​



*لتضع لنا من سيضع احلامه على المنصة ......*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2013)

*أختنا الغاليه*

*candy shop*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أختنا الغاليه*
> 
> *candy shop*​



*شكرا حبيبى ....... ولتتفضل الاستاذه candy shop بوضع حلمها على المنصة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أبريل 2013)

*منورة المنصة ياماما
ومنتظره اعرف احلامك اللي بتمني ربنا يحققهالك .
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 أبريل 2013)

*أختنا الغالية candy shop 
غائبة عن المنتدى بقالها إسبوعين ،، ... يا رب يكون سبب غيابها خير*


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2013)

في انتظارك ماما كاندي


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2013)

*يارب يكون خير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2013)

*امي كاندي عندها مشكله في النت بشكل عام في المكان اللي هي هي فيه 
يعني مفيش حاجه تقلق
وبنصلي انها تكون معانا ي اقرب وقت ممكن 

يا ريت استاذ صوت صارخ يختار حد تاني لحد ما امي كاندي تنور من جديد
*​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2013)

ميرسى جدا على الاستضافه 

واسفه على التأخير 

النت عندى وحش جدا وفاصل بقاله مده سامحونى 
​


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2013)

انا ربنا ادانى وزنتين ولد وبنت واشكر ربنا الولد اتخرج مهندس كمبيوتر واتجوز  ومراته زى بنتى تماما وقرب يكون اب 

والبنت دكتوره تحاليل اتخرجت اشكر ربنا بس مطلعه عينى كل ما حد يتقدم تاخد وقت تفكر والاخر ترفض ربنا يهديها 

زوجى اشكر ربنا انسان طيب جدا 

ربنا يخليهم ويحافظ عليهم 

حلمى الكبير بقى لبلدى الغاليه مصر كنت حاسه لما شفيق هيكون الرئيس ان البلد هتكون ديمقراطيه 

ومش هيكون فى فرق بين مسيحى ومسلم وهتكون بلد الامن والامان لما تمشى بنتى فى الشارع 

مش هكون قلقانه زى زمان يعنى مصر السهرانه المنوره كل شوارعها  لما كنت برجع بعربيتى متأخره مع اولادى مكنتش بخاف او بقلق ده كان حلمى او املى 

لما عرفت ان مرسى ده كان بالنسبالى امر مستبعد خالص انهرت من العياط  وحسيت ان البلد باظت 

وللاسف ده اللى بنعيشه حاليا النقيض تماما لما كنت اتمناه الحياه كلها اكتئاب 

نفسى ترجع ام الدنيا من تانى 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2013)

*يعنى هما حلمين 

1- البنت تتجوز

2- البلد تتعدل

ربنا يحقق لحضرتك أحلامك 
​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أبريل 2013)

candy shop قال:


> انا ربنا ادانى وزنتين ولد وبنت واشكر ربنا الولد اتخرج مهندس كمبيوتر واتجوز  ومراته زى بنتى تماما وقرب يكون اب
> 
> والبنت دكتوره تحاليل اتخرجت اشكر ربنا بس مطلعه عينى كل ما حد يتقدم تاخد وقت تفكر والاخر ترفض ربنا يهديها
> 
> ...


*احلام بسيطة وجميله ياامي ربنا يحققهالك وتفرحي ببنوتك يااارب
*


> والبنت دكتوره تحاليل اتخرجت اشكر ربنا بس مطلعه عينى كل ما حد يتقدم تاخد وقت تفكر والاخر ترفض ربنا يهديها


*اما حضرتك قولتي الجمله دي شوفت ماما قدام عيني وهي بتكلم اي حد عليا بالطريقه دي وبتقوله مطلعه عيني ومش راضيه بحد .
صدقيني ياامي انا عارفه ان اي ام نفسها تفرح ببنوتتها والنهارده قبل بكره وده من حقكم علينا كااولادكم
بس من حقنا برضو اننا نحس برااحه وقبول واقتناع بالعريس اللي بيتقدم عشان تبقي جوازة ناجحه مش فاشله بعد الشر 
بس اللي انا واثقه فيه ان ربنا اكيد شايل لكل انسان فينا نصيبه وهياخده يعني هياخده مهما حصل
ولكن ....... "لكل شئ تحت السموات وقت "
ربنا يفرحك بيها ياارب وكمان تفرحي بأولادها .

بالنسبه للحم التاني ..
انا لسه عندي بصيص امل ان مصر ترجع بلد الامن والامان زي زمان .
ربنا يباركك ياامي ويحقق كل اللي بتتمنيه
واسفه لو كنت اتكلمت كتير .
 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أبريل 2013)

candy shop قال:


> انا ربنا ادانى وزنتين ولد وبنت واشكر ربنا الولد اتخرج مهندس كمبيوتر واتجوز  ومراته زى بنتى تماما وقرب يكون اب
> 
> والبنت دكتوره تحاليل اتخرجت اشكر ربنا بس مطلعه عينى كل ما حد يتقدم تاخد وقت تفكر والاخر ترفض ربنا يهديها
> 
> ...



*احلامك مشروعة سيدتى ..... وستتحقق ..... سيأتى فارس الأحلام فى التوقيت الحسن ...... أما مصر ...... تأكدى أنها فى طريق الخلاص .... أنها وعوده ... وهو صادق دائما فيما يعد به .......

عليك أن تأتى بمن سيضع حلمه على المنصة ......*


----------



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى هما حلمين
> 
> 1- البنت تتجوز
> 
> ...



ميرسى ايرينى حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احلام بسيطة وجميله ياامي ربنا يحققهالك وتفرحي ببنوتك يااارب
> *
> *اما حضرتك قولتي الجمله دي شوفت ماما قدام عيني وهي بتكلم اي حد عليا بالطريقه دي وبتقوله مطلعه عيني ومش راضيه بحد .
> صدقيني ياامي انا عارفه ان اي ام نفسها تفرح ببنوتتها والنهارده قبل بكره وده من حقكم علينا كااولادكم
> ...



ميرسى جدا حبيبتى 

على كلامك الجميل 

انا سعيده جدا بيه 

ربنا معاكى ويوفقك يارب ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## GoGo No Way (27 أبريل 2013)

احلام بسيطة مشروعة .. التمهل فى الزواج من اهم الاشياء ...

بالنسبة لمصر فالحال هيتعدل ان شاء الله بس شوية كمان ... 

بصلواتك ان شاء الله تبقى كويسة


----------



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *احلامك مشروعة سيدتى ..... وستتحقق ..... سيأتى فارس الأحلام فى التوقيت الحسن ...... أما مصر ...... تأكدى أنها فى طريق الخلاص .... أنها وعوده ... وهو صادق دائما فيما يعد به .......
> 
> عليك أن تأتى بمن سيضع حلمه على المنصة ......*



ميرسى جدا اخى 

ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك دايما 



اختار اليعازر 
​


----------



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> احلام بسيطة مشروعة .. التمهل فى الزواج من اهم الاشياء ...
> 
> بالنسبة لمصر فالحال هيتعدل ان شاء الله بس شوية كمان ...
> 
> بصلواتك ان شاء الله تبقى كويسة



ميرسى جدا   على المشاركه الجميله 

ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى جدا اخى
> 
> ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك دايما
> 
> ...



*شكرا استاذة كاندى ...... نورتى الموضوع ...... وليتفضل الاستاذ اليعازر بوضع حلمه على المنصة ......*


----------



## اليعازر (29 أبريل 2013)

نهاركم مبارك جميعاً وكل سنة وانتم طيبين

شكراً أستاذنا صوت صارخ على الموضوع المميز والدعوة اللطيفة،

وشكراً أختي كاندي على اختياري...

وبما أنني "بطبعي" جدّي، فسوف

آخد وقتي في المشاركة الأولى، لذلك لي عودة مساءً "بإذن الرب".

.


----------



## اليعازر (29 أبريل 2013)

مقدمة "جَد" لا بُدّ منها:
هي مفارقات الحياة...، المفارقه ما بين القديم والجديد.
مَن يظن بأن الأحلام ثابتة ..هو واهم.
لو سألني سائل قبل سنواتٍ ثلاثٍ "فقط" :
 ما هي احلامك ؟
لوضعت إجابة حول ما أحلم به ،ما كانت لتتطابق مع أحلامي اليوم ولو بنسبة بواحد بالمئة!
ألهذه الدرجة؟!!
أقول بل أكثر من ذلك : أولستُ إنساناً جديداً ؟



> *إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت, هو ذا الكل قد صار جديدا.
> 
> رسالة كورونثوس 5 - 17
> *




.


----------



## اليعازر (29 أبريل 2013)

عودة إلى أحلامي الحالية، وسأضعها في نقاط أربع:



1.	 في قمّة أحلامي أن يعرف زوجتي وولدي وإبنتي الطريق
ويرون النور الحقيقي، فتكتمل سعادتي.

2.	أن استمر في النمو الروحي ، وأن تتاح لي فرصة العيش
في أحد الأديرة ( ولو لفترة قصيرة )

3.	أن تتاح لي زيارة الكنائس والأديرة في كل من : مصر-الاردن – سوريا - فلسطين- اليونان وروسيا.

4.	أن يتاح لي أن ارسم السعادة على وجوه الناس ( كل الناس )
ما استطعت إلى ذلك من سبيل.

تلك هي أحلامي..فما رأي هيئة المحلفين الكرام؟

وأنا جاهز لأي استجواب.:flowers:

>


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> عودة إلى أحلامي الحالية، وسأضعها في نقاط أربع:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
إيه الاحلام الراقية ديه ؟

أحلام روعة طبعا

ربنا يحققهالك
*


----------



## اليعازر (30 أبريل 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إيه الاحلام الراقية ديه ؟
> 
> أحلام روعة طبعا
> ...



الرُقي هو رُقي مشاركتك اللطيفة وتقييمك الغالي .

ربنا يحقق أحلامك أنت أيضاً..ويباركك انت وعائلتك.

.


----------



## candy shop (30 أبريل 2013)

احلامك كلها جميله 
وانا بتمنى من ربنا يحققهالك 
وتعيش فى سلام حقيقى وسعاده كامله مع اسرتك الكريمه 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم
​


----------



## اليعازر (30 أبريل 2013)

candy shop قال:


> احلامك كلها جميله
> وانا بتمنى من ربنا يحققهالك
> وتعيش فى سلام حقيقى وسعاده كامله مع اسرتك الكريمه
> تحياتى لشخصك الكريم
> ​



أشكرك على مشاعرك الصادقة 

صلواتك.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2013)

*أنها صلوات ..... وليست أحلام ...... وسيأتى اليوم .... ويحقق لك الرب ما تتوق إليه .... *


----------



## اليعازر (30 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنها صلوات ..... وليست أحلام ...... وسيأتى اليوم .... ويحقق لك الرب ما تتوق إليه .... *



وانا أؤمن استاذنا أنّ هذا اليوم قريب ..

ربنا يباركك.

.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 أبريل 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> عودة إلى أحلامي الحالية، وسأضعها في نقاط أربع:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




أ أليعازر أمين الرب يسمع لصراخك وتضرعك 
أحلامك وأمنياتك كلها بين إيديه 
وربنا موجود ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (30 أبريل 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> عودة إلى أحلامي الحالية، وسأضعها في نقاط أربع:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



احلام تتلخص فى جمال و محبة المسيح .... 

كل احلامك راقية ومشروعة جدا .. ربنا يحققهالك ..


----------



## اليعازر (1 مايو 2013)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> أ أليعازر أمين الرب يسمع لصراخك وتضرعك
> أحلامك وأمنياتك كلها بين إيديه
> وربنا موجود ​



نضع ثقتنا في يسوع مخلصنا..وهو لا يخيب رجاءنا أبداً.

أشكرك حبيبي على مرورك ومساندتك.

.


----------



## اليعازر (1 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> احلام تتلخص فى جمال و محبة المسيح ....
> 
> كل احلامك راقية ومشروعة جدا .. ربنا يحققهالك ..



شكراً لمرورك العطر، وتمنياتك..

ربنا يحقق لنا جميعاً كل أحلامنا..

.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

*ابويا من انقى القلوب اللى قابلتها فى حياتى فعلاً 

ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك و يديك اكتر ما بتتمنى *


----------



## اليعازر (1 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ابويا من انقى القلوب اللى قابلتها فى حياتى فعلاً
> 
> ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك و يديك اكتر ما بتتمنى *



ربنا يباركك يا شقاوة وتبقي مفرحه المنتدى بشقاوتك " المهضومه"

ويحقق لك كل أمنياتك.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> عودة إلى أحلامي الحالية، وسأضعها في نقاط أربع:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بأجماع الأصوات ..... أحلامك ..... صلواتك ..... مشروعة ..... وبقوة يسوع ستراها تتحقق ....
عليك أن تختار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## اليعازر (11 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بأجماع الأصوات ..... أحلامك ..... صلواتك ..... مشروعة ..... وبقوة يسوع ستراها تتحقق ....
> عليك أن تختار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .....*



أشكر كل الأصوات التي رافقتني وأحلامي...

أصلي من كل قلبي للرب يسوع مخلصنا أن يحقق أحلام كل واحد منهم ووفق ما يراه..

وأختار الإبنة المباركة V mary  :flowers: لتعلو باحلامها المنصة.

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> أشكر كل الأصوات التي رافقتني وأحلامي...
> 
> أصلي من كل قلبي للرب يسوع مخلصنا أن يحقق أحلام كل واحد منهم ووفق ما يراه..
> 
> ...



*شكرا حبيبى على إثرائك للموضوع ..ربنا يبارك عمرك ويفرح قلبك.....

 ولتتفضل الأبنة V mary بوضع أحلامها على المنصة .......*


----------



## V mary (11 مايو 2013)

*شكرًا*

*شكرًا علي اختياركم لي ان اشترك في هذا الموضوع الرائع معكم 
انا أحلامي بسيطة جداً 
نفسي أني بيتي يكون كنيسة صغيرة تمجد اسم ربنا علي مذبحها كل يوم 
نفسي اكون ام صالحة لابني ويكون ابن ربنا بجد ويكون متفوق دراسيا وفي كل مجالات حياتة 
وأكون زوجة صالحة لزوجي ادفعة للإمام دائماً واسعدة واوفرلة الراحة واتمنى له التوفيق في شغلة واتمنى أشوفة أحسن وانجح مهندس كمبوتر في الدنيا ونفسي يبطل سجائر ههه
بالنسبة لي أتمني ان مزعلش ربنا أبدا وأنة يساعدني ويسامحني علي تقصيري تجاهه ويكون معايا في شغلي وبيتي وكل ايام حياتي 
خلاص خلصت 
وشكرا ليكم واتمني ليكم كلكم كل الخير​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

*أحلام بسيطة جدا ربنا يحققها ليكى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *واتمنى أشوفة أحسن وانجح مهندس كمبوتر في الدنيا ونفسي يبطل سجائر ههه
> ​*


*الكمبيوتر مع تبطيل السجاير Don't Mix 
خليه يعدى عليا واحنا نشجع بعض
:t33: هو يعزم عليا بسيجارة وانا أعزم عليه بسيجارة :t33:
زى ما بدعى لك دايماً ...ربنا يهدى سركم ويخليكوا لبعض ويبارك لك أسرتك 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

احلام بسيطة ووجميلة زيك يا مارى ربنا يحققهالك حبيبتى 
وانا كمان امنية حياتى جوزى يبطل المدعوقة دى هههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا كمان امنية حياتى جوزى يبطل المدعوقة دى هههههههه​


*من غير تمنى
أحنا نعمل نادى " الأزواج المدخنون " - حاجة كدة زى " الأخوان المُسجِّروون "

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من غير تمنى
> أحنا نعمل نادى " الأزواج المدخنون " - حاجة كدة زى " الأخوان المُسجِّروون "
> 
> *​


*ههههههههههه وده بقى علشان يبطلوا السجاير 
ولا علشان يشربوا *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه وده بقى علشان يبطلوا السجاير
> ولا علشان يشربوا *​


*لأ يبطلوا أية ....دة حتى حرام *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ يبطلوا أية ....دة حتى حرام *​


*هههههههههه اه صحيح حرام 
امال ايه بقى الحلال 
اكيد شرب السجاير صح*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اه صحيح حرام
> امال ايه بقى الحلال
> اكيد شرب السجاير صح*​



*إلا ليه سموها شرب _______ مع إنها شم​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا ليه سموها شرب _______ مع إنها شم​*


*هبقى اسالك جوزى 
انا بطلت شرب من زماااااااااااان 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مايو 2013)

*احلام بسيطه جداا بتمني من ربنا انه يحققهالك يااارب

بالنسبة لموضوع السجاير
فمتزعليش 
قوليلي ليه ؟ اقولك ليه
لان السجاير ناس كتير محتاره هي حرام ولا حلال!
عشان كده بعد ابحاث ومشاورات كتير جداا
اثبتت الدراسات 
ان السجاير "لو حلال اهي بتتشرب ولو حرام اهي بتتحرق"*:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *شكرًا علي اختياركم لي ان اشترك في هذا الموضوع الرائع معكم
> انا أحلامي بسيطة جداً
> نفسي أني بيتي يكون كنيسة صغيرة تمجد اسم ربنا علي مذبحها كل يوم
> نفسي اكون ام صالحة لابني ويكون ابن ربنا بجد ويكون متفوق دراسيا وفي كل مجالات حياتة
> ...



*شكرا للأبنة المباركة V mary على إثرائها للموضوع ...... وكل ما تحلمين به هى أحلام مشروعة ..... نتمنى تحقيقها ..... موضوع تدخين زوجك بحاجة لإرادة قوية ... أو تدخل إلهى .... وأنا عن نفسى فشلت فى الأمتناع عن التدخين بإرادتى .... وكان التدخل الإلهى هو الذى جعلنى أمتنع .... بشفاعة القديس العظيم الأنبا موسى الأسود ... الذى صلى من أجل ضعفى ... واستجاب الإله لصلواته .... فعليك بالصلاة ابنتى مع زوجك للخروج من تلك العادة القبيحة .... أفعلى ما بوسعك لحماية نفسك وابنك من أضرار التدخين السلبى

الرب يباركك أنت واسرتك الكريمة ...... وعليك أختيار من سيضع حلمة على المنصة .....*


----------



## V mary (19 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا للأبنة المباركة V mary على إثرائها للموضوع ...... وكل ما تحلمين به هى أحلام مشروعة ..... نتمنى تحقيقها ..... موضوع تدخين زوجك بحاجة لإرادة قوية ... أو تدخل إلهى .... وأنا عن نفسى فشلت فى الأمتناع عن التدخين بإرادتى .... وكان التدخل الإلهى هو الذى جعلنى أمتنع .... بشفاعة القديس العظيم الأنبا موسى الأسود ... الذى صلى من أجل ضعفى ... واستجاب الإله لصلواته .... فعليك بالصلاة ابنتى مع زوجك للخروج من تلك العادة القبيحة .... أفعلى ما بوسعك لحماية نفسك وابنك من أضرار التدخين السلبى
> 
> الرب يباركك أنت واسرتك الكريمة ...... وعليك أختيار من سيضع حلمة على المنصة .....*



*بجد شكرًا ليكم كمان مرة وصلوا لي كتير 
انا اختار صديقتي الطيبة رورو إيهاب ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2013)

> انا اختار صديقتي الطيبة رورو إيهاب


روروتي يااااااااه اخيررررررررا هعرف احلامك:smile01

نورتي المنصه ياغاليه
وفي انتظار احلامك 
اللي بتمني من ربنا انه يحققهالك

اختيارك هايل يامرمر


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *بجد شكرًا ليكم كمان مرة وصلوا لي كتير
> انا اختار صديقتي الطيبة رورو إيهاب ​*



*شكرا أبنتى ........ ولتتفضل الأبنة رورو ايهاب بوضع حلمها على المنصة .....*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

*ميرسى جدا لاختياركم ليا 
ساعود بعد قليل لوضع احلامى وامنياتى على المنصة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

*اوقات كتير كنت بقعد مع نفسى افكر اقول انا عاوزة ايه 
*
*كنت اوقات بقول انا مش عاوزة حاجة من الدنيا دى 
لحد ما كبرت شوية ولقيت اننا كلنا عندنا احلام وامنيات بتتمنى تتحقق 
كبرت واتجوزت وربنا رزقنى بزوج بيحبنى ويخاف عليا ومخبيش
 عليكم انا كمان بمووووت فيه 
ندخل على الاحلام 
بحلم انى اعيش مع ربنا طول ايام عمرى الباقية 
وبيتى يبقى كنيسة صغيرة 
بحلم ربنا يدينى طفل يعوضنى بيه عن ابنى اللى ملحقتش اشوفه 
لانه اتولد ميت وكمان مرات الحمل الكتير اللى مكنتش بتكمل 
دى امنية حياتى اللى واثقة فى ربنا انه هيحققها ليا حتى لو الوقت طال 
هفضل ماسكة فيه بتمنى من ربنا يخليلى مامتى  ويديها الصحة لانى مليش غيرها بعد بابا 
بتمنى لمصر يعم السلام فيها تانى وترجع زى زمان 
بتمنى من كل قلبى ان ناس كتير تعرف طريق النور 
وربنا ينور بصيرتهم ويعرفوه 
بتمنى ان كل الناس تحب بعض وميبقاش فيه كره ولاحقد 
ياااااه هتبقى الدنيا ساعتها حلوة اووووووووى 
واخيرا بتممنى من ربنا يخليلى كل الناس اللى بحبهم 
ولمنتدى الكنيسة النجاح الدائم 
ميرسى لاستضافتى وميرسى لميرى واستاذى صوت صارخ 
*​


----------



## V mary (19 مايو 2013)

[FONT=[CENTER]احلامك جميلة أوي وبسيطة والله لو اتحققت وكلنا بقينا عايشين في سلام  
امين يارورو ربنا يحقق لك احلامك 
ويعوضك عن السنين التي اكلها الجراد بمشتهي قلبك الطيب 
ويفرحك بشفاعة ام النور سيدة السماء 
[/CENTER]"Arial Black"][/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> [FONT=[CENTER]احلامك جميلة أوي وبسيطة والله لو اتحققت وكلنا بقينا عايشين في سلام
> امين يارورو ربنا يحقق لك احلامك
> ويعوضك عن السنين التي اكلها الجراد بمشتهي قلبك الطيب
> ويفرحك بشفاعة ام النور سيدة السماء
> ...


* امين ربنا قادر *
*ميرسى ياقمرربنا يخليكى *​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2013)

ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك البسيطه الجميله--
 ربنا يسمع لطلبتك و يرزئك بطفل جميل ينور بيتك و حياتك
 و يباركك و يبارك  عائلتك  و منذلك يبقى كنيسه صغيره--
 و اهى جت فرصتى--
 من الصبح و انا فى مشاوير و شغل و لف و انت فى بالى و عماله استشير ربنا اقول لك ايه -- طيب اكتب لها ايه؟
طيب اعمل موضوع فى العام! و لا فى البروفايل-- ايه العمل!!
 من ساعت ما نزلتى موضوع البروفايل و موضوع الرساله الى موجها ليا فى العام
 و انا لما قريتها رغم فرحتى التى لا توصف--
 لكن معرفش ليه حسيت بقلم نازل جامد على وشى و رزع-----
 قومت بكيت بكا جامد-----و بقيت اتمنى البس الموضوع ده طقيه الإخفاء 
 عايزا اقول لك الكلام الى انت  كتباه فى الرساله ده كبير عليا--و كتير اوى و مستحقهوش
 و المحبه الى انت شايفاها فيا دى عباره عن المحبه الى جواكى انت للكل-- قلبك محب يرى الكل محب-
انا دايما مقصره معاكى و لظروفى و دخولى على اوقات متقطعه مبعرف ارغى و اتكلم و اسئل  كثير--
 بحاول اركز على الاعضاء الى بكون مش شايفاهم - كتير بتطمن على الناس من مجرد انى بشوفهم بيشاركوا--
 فالموضوع ده بيخلينى اقصر مع حبايب كثير-- و انت من الناس الى انا دايما مقصره معاهم و فى السؤال عليهم-- تقومى انت الى تكتبى لى رساله كلها حب و تنزليها لى فى العام!!!!
يعنى انا ابقى مقصره معاكى و انت يبقى جواكى كل المحبه دى!
حسى  بشعور النعامه الخايفه الى بتقوم تدفن راسها فى الرمل---
 فعلا انت انسانه جميله القلب-- تستحقى كل محبه و كل خير--
 و من اليوم هتكونى فى صلاتى حبيبت قلبى و هتبقى طلبتك هى طلبتى و كلى ايمان ان الرب هيسمع و هيستجيب--
 الرب يحقق لك كل احلامك و امنياتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك البسيطه الجميله--
> ربنا يسمع لطلبتك و يرزئك بطفل جميل ينور بيتك و حياتك
> و يباركك و يبارك  عائلتك  و منذلك يبقى كنيسه صغيره--
> و اهى جت فرصتى--
> ...


حبيبة قلبى يا حبوا بجد الكلام اللى قوليته ده هو الى خلانى دمعت 
انتى تستحقى اكتر بكتير من اللى كتبته وده جزء بسيط من اللى جوايا نحيتك 
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى الغالية انتى اللى قلبك طيب ومليان حب 
واللى يزرع حب دايما يحصد حب 
وانتى بتزرعى الحب فى كل مكان وجدار فى المنتدى 
لايا حبيتى انا مقدرة ظروفك ومش مقصرة معايا ولا حاجة ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى ويقويكى لانك تستاهلى كل خير 
واسفة لو كنت بكيتك مكنش قصدى 
اذكرينى فى صلاتك ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2013)

*هيعوضك ...متقلقيش ..كله بأوان وفى وقته 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2013)

*أحلام بسيطة ربنا يحققها ليكى

و مش تستعجلى على العيال بلا نيلة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لأ بجد هأصلى ليكى ربنا يحقق ليكى حلمك البسيط

كل شىء تحت السما ليه وقت​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)

رورو حبيبة قلبي 
احلامك كلها جميلة ومحبة ذي المحبة اللي ماليه قلبك

ربنايورزقك بعيال كتييييير ^_^ ويخليلك زوجك وماما كمان
ويخليكي ليهم
وطبعاا طبعااا طبعااا يخليكي لينا احنا بقا ^_^

حببتي الغاليه عندي اووووي
ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك الجميله 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين

أمووووووووواه ^_^


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> رورو حبيبة قلبي
> احلامك كلها جميلة ومحبة ذي المحبة اللي ماليه قلبك
> 
> ربنايورزقك بعيال كتييييير ^_^ ويخليلك زوجك وماما كمان
> ...


ميرسى يا روما يا قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبتى 
امووووووووووواه ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> بحلم ربنا يدينى طفل يعوضنى بيه عن ابنى اللى ملحقتش اشوفه
> لانه اتولد ميت وكمان مرات الحمل الكتير اللى مكنتش بتكمل
> دى امنية حياتى اللى واثقة فى ربنا انه هيحققها ليا حتى لو الوقت طال
> ...



 الرب يحقق لك احلامك الجميله مع تمنياتي لك بالسعاده الدائمه مع اسرتك

استوقفتني هذه العباره ومع الحزن وبعض الالم عند قرائتها لاني اعرف مرارتها 
اسمحي لي اختي الغاليه اذكر ببعض المعلومات التي اعرفها لنفس هذه الحاله المتكرره ولن ننكر بالتاكيد مشيئة الرب فالبحث عن العله والسبب ليس انكارا بل هذه هي مشيئته
هذه الحاله بعدم اكتمال الطفل وخاصة عند بلوغه الستة اشهر معروفه بوجود جرثومه في الدم لدى الام ولا يمكن معرفتها الا لطبيب عنده الخبره بذلك وعلاجها بسيط جدا وهو اخذ بعض الحقن الخاصه قبل الحمل شرطا اساسيا ليكون الحمل مكتملا... 
والمثل يقول اسال المجرب ولا تسال الطبيب
وشخصيا اعرف حالات كثيره كان النجاح حليفا لها
وعذرا لنشرها بالعام فقد يستفيد من لديه نفس المشكله
الرب دائما هو الشافي المعالج


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اوقات كتير كنت بقعد مع نفسى افكر اقول انا عاوزة ايه
> *
> *كنت اوقات بقول انا مش عاوزة حاجة من الدنيا دى
> لحد ما كبرت شوية ولقيت اننا كلنا عندنا احلام وامنيات بتتمنى تتحقق
> ...


*ربنا  يحقق كل امانيكي ياااااااارب
لانها كلها احلام بسيطه وسهله جداا علي ربنا

ربنا يرزقك بدستة عيال 6 بنات و6 ولاد
بس عايزاكي تسمي اول بنوته "بتول" 
ولو ولد سميه برضو "بتول" ماليش دعوه:smile01

ربنا يتحنن عليكي ويعطيكي مشتهي قلبك :t4:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا  يحقق كل امانيكي ياااااااارب
> لانها كلها احلام بسيطه وسهله جداا علي ربنا
> 
> ربنا يرزقك بدستة عيال 6 بنات و6 ولاد
> ...


ميرسى يا قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا 
انت عارفة انى بموت فى الاسم ده 
وخصوصا لانه على اسم الست العدرا واسمك 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا
> انت عارفة انى بموت فى الاسم ده
> وخصوصا لانه على اسم الست العدرا واسمك
> ​


ولان العدرا بتحبك وانتي  بتحيبها وبتحبي اسمها
بشفاعتها  وبركتها هتديكي بتول اومريم قريب
وتدي لاختي يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اوقات كتير كنت بقعد مع نفسى افكر اقول انا عاوزة ايه
> *
> *كنت اوقات بقول انا مش عاوزة حاجة من الدنيا دى
> لحد ما كبرت شوية ولقيت اننا كلنا عندنا احلام وامنيات بتتمنى تتحقق
> ...



*أحلام وأمنيات مشروعة ..... البيت الذى هو كنيسة ...... الأشتياق للدور الرئيسى لكل فتاة ألا وهو الأمومة ...... مصر التى فى دمانا واستعادتها .....أن تتحول الأرض لسماء بأن يحب البشر بعضهم بعض ..... 

كم هى جميلة أحلام أبناءك وبناتك يا ربى يسوع ...... فهب ابنتك ما وهبته لحنة أم صموئيل ... وما وهبته لحنة أم الـ "البتول"

أشكرك أبنتى المباركة ... وأحلامك مشروعة بإجماع الأراء ..... وعليك أختيار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .... *


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*ميرسى لكل اللى شاركونى احلامى 
ميرسى لحضرتك ابى الغالى 
ربنا يحقق احلام كل ولاده 
بختار صديقتى الغالية 
واثقة فيك يارب *_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> _*ميرسى لكل اللى شاركونى احلامى
> ميرسى لحضرتك ابى الغالى
> ربنا يحقق احلام كل ولاده
> بختار صديقتى الغالية
> واثقة فيك يارب *_​



*شكرا لإثراءك الموضوع ....... ولتتفضل الأبنة واثقة فيك يارب بوضع حلمها على المنصة ......*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مايو 2013)

بنرحب بتوته حبيبه قلبي 
وفي انتظار احلامها ^_^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 مايو 2013)

*سلام ونعمة
اولا بشكر استاذي وابي
"صوت صارخ" علي التوبيك الجميل ده
وعلي فكرتة الرائعه اللي بتخلينا 
نحكي علي كل امنياتنا حتي لو كانت مجرد "احلام"

ثانيا بشكر اختي وحبيبتي "رورو" علي اختيارها ليا
وبشكرها لانها اتاحتلي الفرصه اشارككم احلامي .


اولا انا بحب جدا اتكلم بتلقائيه 
يعني بتكلم معاكم زي مابتكلم في البيت بالظبط
يعني مايغركوش كلمة اتاحتلي اللي قولتها فوق دي
انا سمعتها قبل كده في فيلم*







*انا بحلم ان ربنا يخليلي ماما  ويديها الصحه
بحلم افرح باخواتي الولدين واشوفهم عرسان
بحلم ان ربنا يعوض علي اختي بطفل لانها مستنياه بقالها 7 سنين
بحلم ان ربنا يشفي كل مريض
ومن ضمنهم اللي كان خطيبي
لان الخطوبه اتفركشت بسبب مرضه بعد حب سنين
بحلم ربنا يفك عقدتي لان بقت عندي عقده من اي عريس 
يتقدملي ومن اي خطوبة 
ونفسي ان ربنا يعوضني عن حزن كتير عيشته في حياتي "الحمدلله"
بحلم ان ربنا يبعتلي شارل ابن حلال طويل وعريض**




*
*وبحلم حلم صعب التحقيق
بحلم ان بابا واخويا يرجعوا للدنيا تاني !!

بحلم ان الناس ترجع تحب بعض زي زمان
بامانه نفسي احس بالامان وانا ماشية في الشارع
بامانه انا وماما بنمشي في الشارع بيبقي هاين عليا تشيلني من كتر خوفها عليا وعدم ثقتها في الناس اللي حوالينا والدنيا اللي بقينا فيها

بحلم ان مرسي مايبقاش رئيسي
وبتمني رجوع مبارك 

بحلم وبتمني لكل شخص شارك او لسه هيشارك في الموضوع ده ان ربنا يحقق كل احلامه
مهما كانت مستحيله من وجهه نظره
وبحلم ان ربنا يفرح كل عضو من اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة بصفه عامة
ونفسي بجد مايبقاش في حاجه اسمها مسيحي ومسلم ونبقي كلنا واحد
وبتمني ربنا يكفينا شر الفتن .

اسفه لو كنت اتكلمت كتير
بس انا انتهزت الفرصه اني اتكلم عن جزء من بعض احلامي.

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> انا انتهزت الفرصه اني اتكلم عن جزء من بعض احلامي.
> *​​



*اوووووكى ....... منتظرين باقى الأجزاء ....... وباقى الأحلام .... المنصة صدرها متسع للسماع .... وكذلك هيئة المحلفين *


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 مايو 2013)

احلامك كلها مشروعة... وجميلة و محبتك للناس واضحة اوى ...

ان شاء الله ربنا ينفذهالك كلها .. 

 وان شاء الله تتجوزى قريب :ura1:



> بحلم ان بابا واخويا يرجعوا للدنيا تاني !!



!! حلم جميـــــــــــــل ولكن .. هل يتراجع العريس عن الفرح ؟! سيبيهم يتمعتوا بقى  
الله عمل الصالح  " ابتسمى " 


وبالنسبة لعم مبارك هو مش هيرجع .. بس ان شاء الله ربنا يصلح الوضع .. وبما انى متنبىء قديم ههههههه اخر سنة 2014 مرسى هيتشال وهيكون فى دور مهم لعلاء مبارك فى السياسة وفى النهضة الى بجد  ! بالرغم انو ملهوش دعوة بالسياسة فى الظاهر من زمان ولكن دة الى هيحصل وعلى 2015 ان شاء الله كل حاجة تبقى مظبوطة ههههههه  
انا نفسى من بكره بس انا بقول الى هيحصل .. 

وان شاء الله تمشى فالشارع بكل ثقة و يبقى كل الناس محترمة ..  والمحبة الصادقة تزيد 

تقبلى ردى  وربنا يحققلك كل احلامك خصوصا انها تبرز قوة المحبة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> اولا بشكر استاذي وابي
> "صوت صارخ" علي التوبيك الجميل ده
> وعلي فكرتة الرائعه اللي بتخلينا
> ...




توته حبيبه قلبي احلامك حلوه وبسيطه
وبتدل علي قلبك العسل والابيض يااخواتي :t4:
ربنا يحمي ماما ويحافظ عليها ويديها طولت العمر
يحافظ علي اخواتك وتشوفيهم احلي عرسان
ويصبرك علي فراق بابا واخوكي 
ويبعتلك سي شارل ويعوضك علي كل حاجه عدت عليكي فيها حزن
اكيد ربنا شايل ليكي حاجه حلوه وانا واثقه 
بس نصيحه من اختك بلاش طويل وعريض اووي يعني هههههه
وتكوني سعيده معاه علطول :ura1:
ويكون مجنون ذيك كدا بالضبط :new8:
حبيبي ربنا يحميكي ويخليكي لينا ياارب 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*حبيبتى احلامك جميلة وبسيطة جدا زيك 
ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ويخليلك ماما 
وتفرحى باخواتك ونفرح بيكى 
وربنا يعوضك كل خير عن اللى شوفتيه ويفرحك بعريس دمه زى العسل زيك *
*ويدى اختك طفل يفررحها بيه *
*فى انتظار باقى احلامك يا قلبى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2013)

*أحلام بسيطة 

ماعدا الحلم بتاع رجوع الأب و الأخ للأرض _________و رجوع مبارك كمان

الحلمين دول مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل (فى رأيى)

ربنا يحقق  ليكى أحلامك 

كملى بأة باقى الأحلام*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوووووكى ....... منتظرين باقى الأجزاء ....... وباقى الأحلام .... المنصة صدرها متسع للسماع .... وكذلك هيئة المحلفين *


*يسلملي عمرك ونبض قلبك استاذي*


GoGo No Way قال:


> احلامك كلها مشروعة... وجميلة و محبتك للناس واضحة اوى ...
> شكرا ياجوجو ده من زوقك بس
> ان شاء الله ربنا ينفذهالك كلها ..
> امين
> ...


*انت اللي تقبل خالص شكري وتقديري واحترامي ليك
بامانه اسعدني جدا ردك .. ربنا يباركك
* 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> توته حبيبه قلبي احلامك حلوه وبسيطه
> وبتدل علي قلبك العسل والابيض يااخواتي :t4:
> *ده انتي اللي قلبك ابيض وطيبه:t4:*
> ربنا يحمي ماما ويحافظ عليها ويديها طولت العمر
> ...


*ربنا يخليكي انتي ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدا ياااااااارب:t4:*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبتى احلامك جميلة وبسيطة جدا زيك
> ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك ويخليلك ماما
> امين يـــارب يارورتي
> وتفرحى باخواتك ونفرح بيكى
> ...


*بجد بشكرك علي كلامك الجميل
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدا ياااااااارب:new8:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أحلام بسيطة
> ربنا يخليكي ليا
> ماعدا الحلم بتاع رجوع الأب و الأخ للأرض _________و رجوع مبارك كمان
> 
> ...


*حاضر من عنيا 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> طيب الحلم الاولاني صعب وده اكيد
> بس حلم مبارك انا شايفه انه مش مستحيل 100% يعني
> لان اللي خلي مرسي "الاستبن" رئيس قادر يرجع مبارك تاني رئيس .
> ...



*إسكتى ___ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عايزة أتكلم فى السياسة

اله يخربيتهم كلهم من تحتمس الأول الى مرسى الأول*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

*باقي احلامي
او الجزء الاساسي في احلامي
انا بحلم اني اقرب من ربنا اكتر
نفسي اروح الكنيسة بأنتظام
نفسي اواظب علي قرأة الانجيل يوميا
نفسي ربنا يبعد عني شيطاني
نفسي جداااااااااا ابطل الحلفااااااااااااااااان
نفسي ربنا يديني القدره اني اسامح ناس كتير غلطوا في حقي وظلموني
نفسي  مزعلش حد مني ومزعلش من حد

نفسي الاقي نفسي 
ساعات كتير بدور عليا مش بلاقيني
ماببقاش عارفه انا فين من الدنيا دي!

نفسي جداااااااااااااا ابقي ام
لاني بعشق الاطفال بطريقه مجنونة
نفسي احب انسانه انا مبحبهاش غصب عني وبسببها بشيل خطايا كتير
نفسي يبقي جوايا سلام داخلي
بتمني قلبي يفرح بجد لانه بقاله كتير مفرحش...


اكيد فيه احلام تانية تايهه جوايا
بس انا بكتفي بكل احلامي اللي كتبتها
اللي بتمني ربنا يحققلي منها ولو حلم واحد صغير
وهكون فرحانه اكيد.

الشكر وكل الشكر لاستاذي "صوت صارخ"

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إسكتى ___ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش عايزة أتكلم فى السياسة
> 
> اله يخربيتهم كلهم من تحتمس الأول الى مرسى الأول*


ههههههههههههههههههه
ليه وماله تحتمس الاول
جه في يوم وقطع النور عليكي لاسمح الله:smile01


----------



## GoGo No Way (25 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *باقي احلامي
> او الجزء الاساسي في احلامي
> انا بحلم اني اقرب من ربنا اكتر
> نفسي اروح الكنيسة بأنتظام
> ...



:spor22: احلام جميلة ..... بصى كل دة فى يدك .. هى صعبة بس تتنفذ .. يدوبك تطلبى من ربنا المساعدة و انتى تحاولى و تبقى مية مية ...

تلاقى نفسك ايه بس هههههههه دة فى ناس بتضيع نفسها بموثرات خارجية ... حد لاقى يبقى مش لاقى نفسو ويدور عليها لالالا هههههههههه ... بصى سيبك من الحوار دة .. دة بيجى تلقائى وبيروح تلقائى ... 

وان شاء الله تتجوزى وتيجى اطفال قريـــــــــــــــب 

وان شاء الله ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2013)

*احلامك بسيطة ..... البعض منها يمكنك ان تفعليه ببعض الجهاد ..... والبعض سنضعه بين يدى الرب ليفعل مشيئته .......
مسألة أبيك وأخيك ...... فكم من أموات بالجسد أحياء بسيرتهم وافعالهم ..... وكم من أحياء بالجسد أموات بسيرتهم وافعالهم ....
الرب يحقق أحلامك المشروعة ..... ويهبك ابن الحلال الذى يعوضك عن كل ما فات .....

شكرا لأثراءك الموضوع ...... وعليك بإختيار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *احلامك بسيطة ..... البعض منها يمكنك ان تفعليه ببعض الجهاد ..... والبعض سنضعه بين يدى الرب ليفعل مشيئته .......
> مسألة أبيك وأخيك ...... فكم من أموات بالجسد أحياء بسيرتهم وافعالهم ..... وكم من أحياء بالجسد أموات بسيرتهم وافعالهم ....
> الرب يحقق أحلامك المشروعة ..... ويهبك ابن الحلال الذى يعوضك عن كل ما فات .....
> 
> شكرا لأثراءك الموضوع ...... وعليك بإختيار من سيضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


*بشكرك جداا استاذي علي كلامك الرائع 
اللي فعلا ريح قلبي وفرحه
ربنا يخليك لينا .. حضرتك بركة كبيره للمنتدي صدقني

انا بختار استاذي "هشام المهندس"
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بشكرك جداا استاذي علي كلامك الرائع
> اللي فعلا ريح قلبي وفرحه
> ربنا يخليك لينا .. حضرتك بركة كبيره للمنتدي صدقني
> 
> ...



*اشكرك ابنتى العزيزة ...... ربنا يفرح قلبك .......

وليتفضل المهندس "هشام المهندس" بوضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2013)

حبيبتى واثقه-- ربنا يحقق كل احلامك البسيطه الجميله-- و سمعت وعظه لابونا داود بيقول لك ايه-- كل الى ربنا يطلبه منك-- إطلبه منه تانى 
 يعنى يقول لك خليكى حكيمه-- تصلى له و تقولى له ادينى الحكمه--
 يقول لك حبى اعدائك-- تصلى و تقولى له مش عارفا احب اعدائى خلينى احبهم--
 يقول لك لا تدينى- اصلى و تطلبى منه يساعدك متدنيش حد و كدا-- هو قال ربنا بيحب الطريقه دى اوى
 ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غاليا --
 و اسفا انى علقت متئخر مخدتش بالى بجد---
 و منتظره احلام مهندسنا  هشام


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 مايو 2013)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد

المحبوبه واثقه فيك يارب شكرا جزيلا على اختيار شخصي الضعيف ليكون ضيفا باحلامه يشارك بها اخوته واخواته على منصه تسع كل الاحبه بموضوع مميز لاستاذ رائع اسمه
صوت صارخ
قد يطول الحديث او يقصر اطلب المعذره والسماح لي بوضع حلمي البسيط على المنصه يوم غد لتعارض بسيط مع التزاماتي  .. وشكرا لسعة صدركم 

الرب يبارك الجميع​


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 مايو 2013)

ماهي احلامك ببساطه
سؤال اعتقدت في باديء الامر سهل الاجابه عليه
سؤال ارجعني سنين وسنين الى الخلف  
لم اسال نفسي يوما هذا السؤال ولم يسالني احد قبلا 
اسمع عن الاحلام والامال والتمنيات ولم افكر بها يوما
نعم فانا ابسط مما اعتقد عن نفسي ومما تعتقدون
اغلب البشر يحلمون اثناء النوم الا انا 
فلم اتعرف يوما على ما يسمى حلما
قد يكون هذا انعكاس عن طبيعتي وشخصي
وقد تكون حاله فسيولوجيه او حاله خاصه
وسالت نفسي اليوم هذا السؤال
هل من المعقول ان اكون على منصة الاحلام وبدون اي حلم
هذا ما جعلني اضحك على ذكريات حصلت معي
عندما افكر في حلمي او هدفي الاوحد 
هدفي الحالي وبلوره لجميع امنياتي واحلامي
الذي يأست تقريبا من حدوثه
هذا الحلم اسمه الهجره
مفارقات عجيبه ابتدات من ايام الجامعه في سنواتها الاخيره
في الغالب والمتعارف عليه ان النساء تخطبها الرجال 
اما معي فكان العكس الم اقل لكم مفارقات مضحكه
 يوم ترفض اكثر من عرض للزواج المرتبط بالهجره فهذا امر مضحك
والمضحك اكثر هو الضمانات بالعمل وراس المال فوق البيعه
والمضحك اكثر واكثر هو مواصفات العروس الخياليه بجمالها ورقتها واخلاقها
معقول ومن يفكر بالهجره ويترك اهله واحبابه واصدقائه وخلانه
شعارات زائفه والحقيقه امر من المر
يوم تقبل بالامور التي كانت مرفوضه سابقا

سنكمل لاحقا وعذرا


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 مايو 2013)

انقلبت الاحوال ومعها الاحلام او الاهداف بصورة ادق
فالانسان الذي أحب بلده صار هذا الحب يخنقه
والامان والاستقرار صار حلما 
اما الدين فالمفروض الابتعاد عنه او قدر المستطاع نكرانه 
او مجاملة الاخرين على حساب مشاعرك وما في داخلك
فهذا الحال لمن يعيش في العراق
وهنا برز هذا الحلم وابتدأ بدايته وهو الفرار من جحيم هذا البلد
ولا ملاذ غير البلدان المجاوره  
وكلما يفتح لي بابا للخروج يغلق وبقوه 
وبدا الزمن يكسرني ويهدني
ولم افكر يوما بنفسي ولن افكر
الحديث طويل وحزين ولن اطيل اكثر 
والمنصه قد لاتتحمل ما اعاني من حزن ويأس يحبطني
الحلم الذي احلم به اسمه  

اوستراليا ..... للاسف

انه الحلم الذي اعرفه ... يحقق لي كل 
الامنيات والمخططات والاهداف
انه الامان لي ولابنتي ومستقبلها
انه الطريق الوحيد
 لاعيش بسلام مع من سيشاركني المشوار 
سيعوضني ما فقدته وافقده كل يوم
بعد ان تخلى عني الكثيرين وتخليت أنا عن الكثيرين
قد اكون وحيدا لكني متأكد 
انها مشيئته
هو لم يتركني ابدا
وانا لن اتركه 

....


هذا حلمي 
اضعه على منصتكم راضيا بحكمكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

*مبدائيا بطلب برجاء من ربنا انه يحققلك كل احلامك استاذي بشفاعه العدرا والبابا شنودة وكل مصاف قديسينا .

ولكن كنت حابه اسئلك سؤاليين لو تسمحلي وبعد اذن استاذي صوت صارخ

*
الحلم الذي احلم به اسمه  

اوستراليا ..... للاسف
اشمعني استراليا ؟؟ وليه للاسف؟
انه الحلم الذي اعرفه ... يحقق لي كل 
الامنيات والمخططات والاهداف
وايه هي الامنيات والمخططات 
اللي من وجهه نظر حضرتك مش شايفها غير في هذا المكان ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

اول مره اعرف ان حضرتك من العراق !!! 
أتمني من ربنا يحقق حلمك لاستراليا واي احلام اخري
ويحافظ علي ابنتك والاسره 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2013)

الرب يحقق لك احلامك يا بشمهندسنا  يا غالى--


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مبدائيا بطلب برجاء من ربنا انه يحققلك كل احلامك استاذي بشفاعه العدرا والبابا شنودة وكل مصاف قديسينا .
> 
> ولكن كنت حابه اسئلك سؤاليين لو تسمحلي وبعد اذن استاذي صوت صارخ
> 
> ...



اشكرك جدا على رجاءك ودعواتك الرب يباركك
بالنسبه لاوستراليا ياست البنات هي ليست بلد الاحلام بل هي بلد تحقيق الاحلام
اما لماذا للاسف ذلك لانها من اصعب الدول لعدم وجود مجاورات لها يمكن الوصول عن طريقها والهجره النظاميه تطلب كفلاء وليس كفيل واحد والهجره المهنيه تستغرق وقتا وبدون ضمانات .....


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مايو 2013)

هذا لايعني بالضروره انها البلد الوحيد 
لكن بالنسبه لشخصي اعتقد 
هي الدوله رقم واحد في العالم


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اول مره اعرف ان حضرتك من العراق !!!
> أتمني من ربنا يحقق حلمك لاستراليا واي احلام اخري
> ويحافظ علي ابنتك والاسره
> بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
> ​




امين يارب
اشكرك جدا على تمنياتك ودعواتك

 ياستي انا من العراق وكنت اتنقل هنا وهناك 

وحاليا سكني بغداد العاصمه المرتبط بعملي 

وقريبا اذا اراد الرب ساكون بمصر بزيارة سياحه 

وعمل في حال الحصول على التاشيره وهي 

صعبه جدا على العراقيين وهذه امنيه تمنيتها 

كثيرا اطلب من الرب تحقيقها


الرب يباركك ويحفظ اسرتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الرب يحقق لك احلامك يا بشمهندسنا  يا غالى--



امين يارب 
ولكل من يحلم يحقق كل الاحلام 

شكرا على شعورك ودعواتك
الرب يباركك ويحفظك يا غاليه
ويفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك​


----------



## V mary (29 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> امين يارب
> اشكرك جدا على تمنياتك ودعواتك
> 
> ياستي انا من العراق وكنت اتنقل هنا وهناك
> ...



*ربنا يحقق ليك كل احلامك وتسافر استراليا 
ولو ان اجرائتها مش صعبة 
ويحميك ويحفظك انت وبنتك 
وتنور مصر​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مايو 2013)

*واثقه فيك يارب*،*حبو اعدائكم*،  *صوت صارخ*،  *إيمليــآ*،  *AdmanTios*


*الرب يبارككم ويحفظكم ويسعد ايامكم*
*اشكر محبتكم ومشاعركم  *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2013)

*بس   !!!!!

هو دا الحلم الوحيد ؟؟؟

طيب بتعمل إيه عشان توصل لحلمك ؟؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2013)

*استاذى الغالى ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك وامنياتك 
وتسافر استراليا وتحقق كل اللى بتحلم بيه هناك 
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس   !!!!!
> 
> هو دا الحلم الوحيد ؟؟؟
> 
> طيب بتعمل إيه عشان توصل لحلمك ؟؟؟*



بس ..!!

بس كده هو ده الحلم في احلى من كده
شوفي ياغاليه
الحكايه عامله زي واحد بيبني بنايه بعدة طوابق ولتكون ستة او سبعة ادوار وعلشان يبدا في البناء لازم يكون في ارض صالحه لهذا الموضوع علشان يحط الاساس المتين والقوي لبناء احلامه بتفاصيلها الصغيره والكبيره ... 
مافيش اساس يعني مافيش ادوار

وعلشان البنيان محتاج لطوب كثير فلازم نجمع اكبر عدد ممكن قبل منعمر ودا انا اللي بعمله .... وبس


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذى الغالى ربنا يحققلك كل احلامك وامنياتك
> وتسافر استراليا وتحقق كل اللى بتحلم بيه هناك
> *​



امين يارب 
شكرا لمشاعرك الرقيقه ودعواتك
الرب يباركك ويحفظ اسرتك ويسعد ايامك


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 مايو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *ربنا يحقق ليك كل احلامك وتسافر استراليا
> ولو ان اجرائتها مش صعبة
> ويحميك ويحفظك انت وبنتك
> وتنور مصر​*



امين يارب 
مصر منوره باهلها الغاليين
وشكرا جدا على دعوتك الصادقه المحبه
قمت بالواجب وزياده .... ياريت ينفع
الرب يباركك ويحفظك واسرتك ويسعد ايامكم


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا ابي واخي الاكبر واستاذي صوت صارخ
كلماتك ودعوتك حركت فيا مشاعر  واحساس بالمحبه الصادقه  لايمكن وصفها باي كلمات
اشكرك جدا على منحي هذا الشرف
الرب يباركك ويحفظك واسرتك ويفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> شكرا ابي واخي الاكبر واستاذي صوت صارخ
> كلماتك ودعوتك حركت فيا مشاعر  واحساس بالمحبه الصادقه  لايمكن وصفها باي كلمات
> اشكرك جدا على منحي هذا الشرف
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك واسرتك ويفرح قلبك ويسعد ايامك



*عندما يصبح تنفس الهواء حلماً
عندما تصبح شربة الماء .... حلماً
فالنعلم أننا فى زمان رديئ ..... 

لن أعلق على أحلامك ..... لأنها ليست أحلام .... بل أوجاع ....

نصلى ونطلب من الرب أن يُعجل بمجيئة .... لأننا تعبنا ....

شكرا حبيبى .... ومع كل دعواتنا وصلواتنا ... ننتظر دائما أخبارك .....

ولتأتى لنا بمن سيضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

اشكرك جدا استاذنا الغالي على كلماتك ودعمك
واشكر الجميع على صلواتهم ودعواتهم
كان لي الشرف بالتواجد بحلمي على منصتكم

اختياري للحلم الجديد

اخي المحبوب

*AdmanTios*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اشكرك جدا استاذنا الغالي على كلماتك ودعمك
> واشكر الجميع على صلواتهم ودعواتهم
> كان لي الشرف بالتواجد بحلمي على منصتكم
> 
> ...



*شكرا حبيبى على إثرائك للموضوع ... الرب يبارك حياتك ويفعل مشيئته الصالحة فيها ........ وليأتى الأبن المحبوب AdmanTios لوضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2013)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد تملاء قلوب جميع الأحباء

أبدء بتقدمة الشكر لأبي الغالي الخادم الأمين " صوت صارخ "
مروراً بجميع الأحباء و الأصدقاء كل أخ و كل أخت غاليين بأسمائهم
نهاية بأخي الحبيب " هشام المهندس " الذي قد نولت شرف
معرفتُه مُسبقاً بإحدي المنتديات و زاد من المحبة معرفتُه بمنتدانا
الغالي منارة " الكنيسة العربية " ..... خالص الشكر للجميع ممن
أتاحوا لنا فرصة رائعة بمحبة قلب كي ما نتشارك مع الجميع من الأحباء
في أحلامهم مما أتاح أعظم فرصة في البوح عما يجول بالخاطر و القلب .

لذا فلتسمحوا لضعفي إخوتي جميعاً في فرصة بسيطة كي ما أرتب
كلاماتي و تخير الأنسب لحلمي الذي يراودني كثيراً .... لكن لا يفوتني
أن أؤكد علي هذا الموضوع الرائع برعاية أبي الغالي " صوت صارخ "
يؤكد و يُديم و يُعمق فكرة التشارك بين الأحباء مما يُعطي الفرصة
للتعبير عن مشاعرنا نحو بعضنا البعض مما يُديم نعمة المحبة بين الجميع .

بإذن ربنا سيكون الحلم أمامكم إخوتي جميعاً
و أتمني التفاعل و المُشاركة و النقاش ....

سلام المسيح بقلوب الجميع
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2013)

متابعا و منتظره احلامك اخى الغالى


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2013)

*سلام المسيح مُجدداً بقلوب الجميع

عن قناعة شخصية " الحلم " هو خزين العقل الباطن من رغبات و أفكار
مروراً بأي مخاوف أو ظنون أيضاً حتي يتحقق هذا الحلم بنعمة ربنا .

فعلي المستوي الشخصي فلقد أنعم رب المجد علي ضعفي بتحقيق
مُعظم أحلامي سواء علي مستوي الدراسة أو العمل أو الحياة عموماً

مُعظمها كان مُناسب جداً لحجم أحلامي و طموحاتي و تدخلات
رب المجد في الكثير منها .

أما عن الحلم الحالي الذي من وجهه نظري حلم ولد من رحم المُعاناة
و هو تبني أو تأسيس أو الإشتراك ( علي أضعف الإيمان ) بجبهة تخيلتُها
بعقلي الباطن و دعوتها بـ " جبهة التوعية " و خصوصاً التوعية الأخلاقية
لأنه لدي قناعة أيضاً بأن الحياة لا قيمة لها إذا تجردت من الأداب العامة 
و الإرتقاء بالأخلاقيات و الذوق العام بين عموم البشر .... جبهه تعمل
علي أرض الواقع تقوم بتوعية ما لك و ما عليك و توضح دور كل فرد
يحيا علي أرض وطنه و مدي الإستجابة لهذه التوعية و القدر الذي سيعود
بالنفع علي الفرد خاصة و الوطن و كل ما عليه عامةً مما يخلق جيل
جديد قوي واعي مُتحضر بأخلاقُه ينهض و يُواكب التغيرات العالمية

و ما أجملها حياة أحلم مجرد " الحلم " بأن أحياها حينما أجد جيل جديد
من البشر يُحاكي شعوب العالم المُتقدمة بالأخلاق أولاً و قبل أي شئ
يتخاطب و يتعامل بأسمي و أرقي الأخلاق و السلوك العام و بخاصة
هذه الأيام الصعبة التي باتت من أصعب فترات الحياة إنحداراً للسلوك
و الأداب العامة و التعامُلات بين الكثير من البشر

أحلم بأن تنمو هذه الجبهه و تُثمر و تنشط و يتفاعل معها
جميع عموم البشر من أجل الإرتقاء بهذا الجيل كي ما يتواجد
أجيال و أجيال مُتتابعة تنهض و تسمو بالأخلاق أولاً و قبل اي خطوة

لست أتجمل أو أتظاهر أو أتقدم أمام إخوتي بأمور قد تبدو وردية
كي ما أنال الثناء أو المدح قدر ما هو حلم جميل أتمني نحياة جميعاً
و أحببت طرحُه بين أنظار جميع الأحباء كي ما تُشاركوني إياه
و لتُسامحوا ضعفي في لغتي الركيكة حيث لا تُسعفني الكلمات
من إظهار كل ما يجول بخاطري و عقلي

أخيراً أضع هذا الحلم بين يديك يا سيدي رب المجد
كحسب مشيتُك للتتصرف و تُعينني كما تشاء

سلام رب المجد يملاء قلوب جميع الأحباء
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااه -- حلم جميل---
 يعنى  الجبها دى موجوده و انت فيها و لا الجبها دى إنت بتحلم بوجودها--


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياااااااه -- حلم جميل---
> يعنى  الجبها دى موجوده و انت فيها و لا الجبها دى إنت بتحلم بوجودها--



*حتي يومنا هذا لازلت أحلم أن
أتبني أو أشُارك علي أقل تقدير
و لكم أتمني تفاعل الكثير من الأحباء

أنه مجرد حلم جميل يرتقي لدرجة " أحلام اليقظة "

مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2013)

احلامك وامنياتك كلها جميله وللخير
ربنا يعطيك حسب محبة قلبك الرائعه
متابعين بشغف


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

*انا مش فاهمة بالظبط ازاى الجبهة دى ؟؟ هل تقصد بيها حملة توعية اخلاقية لفترة معينة ولا مؤسسة ولا ايه !!

بس فعلا حلم مشروع جدًا ربنا يحققهولك *


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا مش فاهمة بالظبط ازاى الجبهة دى ؟؟ هل تقصد بيها حملة توعية اخلاقية لفترة معينة ولا مؤسسة ولا ايه !!
> 
> بس فعلا حلم مشروع جدًا ربنا يحققهولك *


*
أنها ضعف لغتي مُجدداً
و الأروع إصابتك للهدف يا دكتورة بالسهل المُمتع
نعم قصدت " مؤسسة " تنويرية أتبناها أو أشارك بها كخطوة
فعالة تؤتي ثمارها بأي وقت و ليس " لفترة معينة "
يتفاعل و يتشارك بها كل الأحباء بمختلف مواهبهم
القصد منها إيجاد جيل جديد مُغايير لما نراه الأن مع
الأسف من تدني رهيب أخلاقي يسير بمُعدل سريع للخلف .

أشكر إهتمام حضرتك و مرورك الكريم
و إنتقائك للكلمات التي أضافت للحلم

مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *
> أنها ضعف لغتي مُجدداً
> و الأروع إصابتك للهدف يا دكتورة بالسهل المُمتع
> نعم قصدت " مؤسسة " تنويرية أتبناها أو أشارك بها كخطوة
> ...



*حلم جميل و فكرة حلوة جدًا .. عندك حق المجتمع العالمى كله فى انحدار اخلاقى عجيب و متزايد .. يارب تقدر تحققه .. انا عارفة انه صعب شوية عشان معتمد على اشخاص غيرك و تغيير البشر و التأثير فيهم مش سهل ابدًا .. بس اكيد مادام شغال فيها هتلاقيلها ثمار و هتلاقى مساعدة من ناس لسة الاخلاق عندهم مهمة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يونيو 2013)

احلام جميله وسهل تحقيقها لانك وضعتها بين ايد رب المجد
وثق انه هيحققلك كل ماتتمناه من احلام وامنيات لانك مُتكل عليه ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يونيو 2013)

*حلم حلو أوى 

بس صعب أوى تجنى منه ثمار 

مش بأحبطك __ بس صعب أوى*


----------



## AdmanTios (3 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلم حلو أوى
> 
> بس صعب أوى تجنى منه ثمار
> 
> مش بأحبطك __ بس صعب أوى*



*خالص الشكر أختنا الغالية

نعم أعلم يقيناً بالصعوبة

لكن قدر الصعوبة سأحاول
لأنه كحلمي الخاص ولد من رحم المُعاناة
لأنه بكل أسف أصبحنا نتقبل الأوضاع السلبية
علي أنها أمر واقع و الأكثر أسفاً أن نجد أنفسنا
مُضطرين و مُجبرين علي التعايُش مع مثل هذه الأوضاع

فهل سندع السلبيات تتحكم و تُغير أبسط الأخلاقيات !!

خالص الشكر للمرور و الإهتمام و إبداء الرأي

مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)

للاسف الناس مش مضطره او مجبره انهم يعيشوا في مثل هذه الاوضاع ولكنهم يرفضوا تغيير السلبيات اللي اتعودوا عليها وبيعبروها امر واقع 
اتمني ربنا يوفقك وتحقق امالك


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2013)

*حلمك خارج دائرة اهتمام المصريين ...... فهم لهم مفهوم خاص عن الأخلاق والحقوق .... يعطون لأنفسهم ما يحرمونه على الآخرين .... الحلال والحرام مرتبط بحسابات المكسب والخسارة ..... فى النهاية .... شعب محتاج يتربى .... يتأدب .... وهذا ما بدأ فى 25/1/2011

على العموم تتمنى لك المنصة تحقيق حلمك .... البعيد المنال ... ولكن ليس هناك مستحيل

نشكرك على إثراءك للموضوع .... وننتظر منك من ستستدعيه ليضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حلمك خارج دائرة اهتمام المصريين ...... فهم لهم مفهوم خاص عن الأخلاق والحقوق .... يعطون لأنفسهم ما يحرمونه على الآخرين .... الحلال والحرام مرتبط بحسابات المكسب والخسارة ..... فى النهاية .... شعب محتاج يتربى .... يتأدب .... وهذا ما بدأ فى 25/1/2011
> 
> على العموم تتمنى لك المنصة تحقيق حلمك .... البعيد المنال ... ولكن ليس هناك مستحيل
> 
> نشكرك على إثراءك للموضوع .... وننتظر منك من ستستدعيه ليضع حلمه على المنصة ....*



*مُقدمة لابد منها
أتقدم بالشكر من عُمق القلب للبيت الذي يشملنا
و يجمعنا و يطرح الفرصة لسرد أفكارنا و أحلامنا جميعاً
منتدي الكنيسة العربية بقيادة الخادم الرائع " My Rock "

و شكر خاص لأبي الحبيب الخادم الأمين " صوت صارخ "
لإتاحة الفرصة أمام الجميع لطرح الأحلام و المُشاركة بها

أيضاً لا يفوتني تقدمة الشكر لأخي الحبيب " هشام المهندس "
لإختيارة ضعفي في وضع حُلمي علي المنصة ... أيضاً الأحباء
جميعاً ممن تابعوا الموضوع حتي و لو عن بعد ......

و تقدمة شكر من نوع خاص للأحباء ممن شاركوني حُلمي
و ناقشوني فيه و شاركوني بكل محبة خواطرهم و تعليقاتهم
حول حُلمي و مدي تحقيقُه من عدمه ... و لم يبخلوا علي ضعفي
شكراً إخوتي الغاليين " حبو اعدائكم " .... " tamav maria "
" sha2awet 2alam ".... " واثقه فيك يارب " .... " +إيرينى+ " .... نهاية بأختنا الغالية " Dona Nabil "

لقد وضعت هذا الحلُم بين يدي سيدي و كحسب مشيتُه يكون

شكراً للجميع الأحباء علي شرف هذه الفرصة الطيبة

و أختار الرائع أخي الحبيب الدكتور " ElectericCurrent "

أو المُتميز دوماً الغالي الحبيب " خادم البتول "

شكراً مُجدداً أبي الغالي " صوت صارخ "
و لتتفضل بإستكمال هذا الموضوع الرائع

سلام المسيح بقلوب الجميع

مودتي و إحترامي للجميع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *مُقدمة لابد منها
> أتقدم بالشكر من عُمق القلب للبيت الذي يشملنا
> و يجمعنا و يطرح الفرصة لسرد أفكارنا و أحلامنا جميعاً
> منتدي الكنيسة العربية بقيادة الخادم الرائع " My Rock "
> ...



*شكرا ليك يا غالى .... وندعو الرب أن يحقق حلمك ...... 

وليتفضل الأبن المبارك " ElectericCurrent " بوضع حلمه على المنصة .......*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 يونيو 2013)

بمنتهى  الصدق  ...: 
بمنتهى البساطة والسطحية  ...: وربنا  شاهد  كيف  هذا الحلم  حلم متكرر ..وملح إلحاح شديد ...
إنه حلم .. ووسواس قهرى يفرض نفسه   عليا..
أحلم  ..وبأحلم  أن  الإقليم  الواقع  من   كشمير والبانجاب  وإيران وكاخازستان ...  شرقاً..
وصولا إلى  موروكو  وموريتانيا وبريطانيا واسبانيا..غرباً .... أحلم أن البشر فى هذا الاقليم  .. ينفتح  ذهنهم وقلبهم وبصيرة روحهم للرب يسوع المسيح..
1-+  أُصلي وأتمنى وأشتاق  ان الرب  يدعم ويدعم  المحاور الارثوذوكسي   بالمستندات الباهرة  والادلة  الفاصلة والبراهين الناجزة  فى كل حوار أو مناظرة مع   هؤلاء  الرافضين العصاه.
ياربي تؤيد  كل  محاور ..كل مدافع مسيحى وتؤآزره بالفصاحة والنجابة.  مكنه  وآزره بالأدلة  والبراهين أكثر وأكثر.
 أنعم   على خدامك بأن تؤيدهم   بمزيد ومزيد من الكفاءة والاجادة والاتقان والمهارة والتمكن .. آيدهم .. وآزرهم ..ياربي.

2-+  ياربي إفتح القلوب التى أؤصدتها التقاليد .. والعادات المجتمعية .. والعصبية للذات وللقبيلة وللاهل وللموروث..
التى أغلقها التحريض والافتراء والتعبئة ضد عدو غير موجود والتجييش للدفاع عمن لا يستحق الدفاع عنه.
يا  أهلنا  لا نحتاج منكم لشئ ولا نطمع فيما لديكم من [ ثروات ]  ,وهمية لا ترونها إلا أنتم فى الاحلام فقط....

3- + بقوتك العظيمة الباهرة ... وبحنانك الفياض.. وإشتياقك إلى خلاص كل أحد..
فأنا مطلقاً  -لست أدافع عن دينى [ الموروث ]  لكننى   مشتاق لتخليصهم من الهلاك الاليم الابدى.. هكذا أنت يا إلهى ... تريد خلاصهم لكنك لا تخترق أذهانهم ولا أراداتهم..
من أجل دموعى .. ووجع قلبي على كل واحد   [هم و أنا ] أطلب تخليصهم وإستنارتهم ..ونجاتهم من العذاب الاليم المعد للعصاة.  لابليس وملائكته .. 
نجنا  ياربنا ..وتمم خلاصنا أنا وكل إخوتى وأسرتى من خدام هذا المنتدى الجبار  الرائع .. وتمم خلاص اهل بيتى ..وأولادى
إجعل لنا نصيبا فى سماك الرائعة .
هذا حلمى.
شكراً على محبتكم .ومعذرةً على الخروج من سياق الموضوع..   
ليتفضل   استاذى الحبيب : :  *خادم البتول* إذا أذن أساتذتى الكرام وابينا الحبيب ومعلمى  واستاذى  صوت صارخ:


----------



## خادم البتول (5 يونيو 2013)

إنت يا "*أقل تلميذ*" إنت بالعكس اللي *أستاذي *واللي باتعلم دايما من كتاباته، وقبلك أخي *أدمانتيوس *هو بالحقيقة "المتميز دائما" وليس ضعفي: *أشكر *محبتكم وترشيحكم الكريم ودعوتكم المُحبة. لكن الحقيقة أني *بالفعل *اعتذرت قبل كده عن المشاركة في التوبيك، وده لأسباب عديدة، أولها وأهمها حاليا هي أني على *سفر*، بل سفر متكرر، وبالتالي صعوبة المشاركة الحقيقية في الظروف دي على الأقل نفسيا.. السبب الثاني هو إني ـ فيما يتعلق بالأحلام ـ بأعيد بالفعل *صياغة *بعضها دلوقتي تحديدا، وده نفسه أحد أسباب سفري المتكرر، وبالتالي لسه معنديش في اللحظة دي الخريطة النهائية الصادقة والأمينة لأحلام ممكن وضعها على المنصة، بالذات فيما يخص الجانب العملي.. ده غير أسباب *تانية *كتير...


بالتالي أشكرك وأشكر أدمانتيوس *مرتين*: مرة للدعوة الجميلة والكريمة واللي بالتأكيد أسعدتني، زي ما أسعدتني طبعا كل الترشيحات السابقة وإن كانت بدأت بالاستئذان على الخاص.. وأشكركم مرة تانية لأنكم منحتوني الفرصة أشرح كل ده هنا وبالتالي الجميع، أو على الأقل أستاذنا صوت صارخ، يكون عارف إني للأسف مش ح اقدر أكون من ضيوف التوبيك، على الأقل خلال الفترة الحالية، رغم روعة التوبيك بالتأكيد وجماله، ورغم *امتناني شخصيا *لأبينا الحبيب صوت صارخ للفكرة وللجهد والمتابعة مع الضيوف، خاصة خلال فترات الصمت الطويل اللي اضطر فيها ينتظر الضيف أو الضيفة كتير، وبكل حلم وصبر وأناة! *تحية واجبة *لأبي الحبيب، *وتقدير *من القلب لكل المشاركين، *وشكر *خاص ليك يا دكتورنا الحبيب وللأستاذ أدمانتيوس اللي منوّرنا دايما بروحه العذبة ومشاعره الجميلة وصوته الفريد. 

* * *​
الأمر الثاني اللي عايز اتكلم عنه هو إن التوبيك ده ليه نظام يا دكتور.. مش كده بمزاجك تيجي تتكلم وبعدين تشد واحد بعدك. لازم بعد ما تقول أحلامك تسكت، والناس تبدأ تعليق، وانت ترد، وفي النهاية خالص صوت صارخ اللي يطلب منك ترشيح حد، وانت تيجي ترشح وتسكت تاني، وصوت صارخ يرجع عشان هو اللي ح ينادي على الشخص المرشح ده مش انت.. يعني فيه نظام يا أستاذ وجلسة ومنصة ومداولة ومحكمة مش سبهللة هي! :smile01

الأمر الأخير إن عندي بالفعل *تعليق *على أحلامك، مجرد *ملحوظة* سريعة وعامة، لكن أكتفي اليوم بالجزء ده وغدا بمشيئة ربنا أكتب لك تعليقي. تحياتي في الختام مع جزيل شكري وامتناني مرة أخرى، وحتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:


* * *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يونيو 2013)

*حلمك بسيط و جميل يا إليكتريك

ربنا يحققه ليك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يونيو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> بمنتهى  الصدق  ...:
> بمنتهى البساطة والسطحية  ...: وربنا  شاهد  كيف  هذا الحلم  حلم متكرر ..وملح إلحاح شديد ...
> إنه حلم .. ووسواس قهرى يفرض نفسه   عليا..
> أحلم  ..وبأحلم  أن  الإقليم  الواقع  من   كشمير والبانجاب  وإيران وكاخازستان ...  شرقاً..
> ...



*فاجئتنى وابهرتنى ..... ورغم إنى ابتعد دوما عن أى نقاش فى لاهوتيات العلماء لأنى أخترت بخبث "غير شرير" التسلل للملكوت عبر إيمان الأطفال .... إلا إنى تعاطفت معك وتمنيت أن يكون هناك تعديل بسيط فى مشاركتك فى عبارة (أُصلي وأتمنى وأشتاق  ان الرب  يدعم ويدعم  المحاور الارثوذوكسي   بالمستندات الباهرة  والادلة  الفاصلة والبراهين الناجزة  فى كل حوار أو مناظرة مع   هؤلاء  الرافضين العصاه) أن تستبدل كلمة الـ "الارثوذوكسي"  بكلمة "المسيحى" ...... كفانا خصام وابتعاد ولنكن كنيسة واحدة جامعة رسوليه كما تركها الرب يسوع حتى ننال الموعد الذى وهبه الرب لنا عندما وعدنا فى إنجيله المقدس فى يوحنا 17 الآية 21 ( لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي ) ..... هذا هو مقابل عودتنا لنكون واحد .... أن تكون المسكونة وساكنيها للمسيح ......

الرب يبارك عمرك وللنتظر أراء باقى المحلفين*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يونيو 2013)

*+توضيح و إعلان  للكافة+*​1]الاخوة الاحباء : يهمنى جدًا جداً...  توضيح  أننى  قصدت  وأضمرت -والله أعلم بما اضمرت -  بإستعمالى لكلمة* أرثوذوكسي*.. كل  مسيحى   قويم الايمان من جميع الاخوة  بكل الكنائس التقليدية والمصلحة دون إستثناء ..ولم أعنى المعنى الضيق للكلمة...وأعتذر عن سؤء تعبيرى وسؤء إختيارى لكلماتى..وأؤكد على حسن نيتى تماماً
فأنا أحمل كل التقدير والاعزاز والاحترام للكنائس العراقية : الاشورية والكلدانية والسريانية ..وكذا كنائس الشام سوريا وفلسطين والكنيسة المارونية العزيزة بلبنان وكنائس الشرق الاوسط عموماً...وكنائس مصر 
الارثوذوكسية والكاثوليكية والاسقفية والانجلية  الماجدة المجيدة....كل التقدير والاعزاز والاحترام.لهم جميعا .

2]    أتقدم ببالغ الشكر والتقدير والامتنان والعرفان: على تقييمات إخوتى الكرام الاحباء...وعلى تعضيداتكم ..طالباً صلاواتكم جميعاً لاجلى .. مصلياً لاجل حضراتكم ...الرب يبارككم ويبارك حياتكم وخدماتكم الممتازة. يا احلا أسرة.مباركة .


----------



## خادم البتول (6 يونيو 2013)

فاتني التقييم في المرة السابقة، سامحني، رغم إعجابي بالطبع بأحلامك الرائعة، وإن لم تفاجئني لأنها بالفعل تتسق مع كل شخصيتك وآداءك زي ما أنا عارفهم. لكن إعجابي بأحلامك لأنها بتكشف عن حاجات كتير أوي حلوة جواك وبتأكدها.. ربنا يباركك أخي الحبيب ودايما في سلامه ونعمته. أما ملحوظتي اللي وعدت بيها المرة السابقة فتتعلق بكلامك وأحلامك عموما، لكن تحديدا لما بتقول:





ElectericCurrent قال:


> *  أُصلي وأتمنى وأشتاق  ان الرب  يدعم ويدعم  المحاور الارثوذوكسي    بالمستندات الباهرة  والادلة  الفاصلة والبراهين الناجزة  فى كل حوار أو  مناظرة مع   هؤلاء  الرافضين العصاه.*
> ....................




وهل "المستندات الباهرة والادلة الفاصلة والبراهين الناجزة..." هل كل ده لو توفر: تفتكر ح يتغير أي شيء في موقف "الرافضين العصاة"؟ طيب حتى لو مفيش ده كله: ما لسه فيه معجزات وتحديات باهرة وحية وموثقة، سواء المسجلة عالميا زي الظهورات بالزيتون، أو المتكررة دوريا زي النور المقدس، لكن هل تغير في الأمر شيء؟ وهل أصلا "الرافضين العصاة" مشكلتهم إنهم "*لم يقتنعوا عقليا*" وبالتالي المحاور محتاج "مستندات باهرة وادلة فاصلة وبراهين ناجزة"؟ *أبدا *أخي الحبيب، أبدا! لو إن صاحبهم نفسه طلع من تربته وقالهم "يا جدعان أنا كنت كذاب" ح يقتلوه! ح يقولوا ده الشيطان أو الدجال وح يرجموه بدون تردد.. وده صاحبهم نفسه، مش مجرد "مستندات باهرة وادلة فاصلة وبراهين ناجزة" في إيد "ضال" من "النصارى"!


*بعبارة أخرى*: الموضوع مالوش *أي علاقة *بالمنطق أو بالدليل أو بالعقل أصلا.. العقل دوره تكميلي وثانوي، بيساعد فقط في دعم الموقف النهائي والقرار الأخير.. لكن الأساس هو *القلب*، والقصة في جوهرها *قصة حب *والرحلة *رحلة روح *والطموح هو *الكشف والإدراك والحقيقة*، ثم بالحقيقة *التحـرر*! وهو ده تعليقي باختصار: طبعا مش ح اقولك غيـّر حلمك، لكن ح اقولك احلم كمان وصلي إن المحاور المسيحي ـ بالإضافة للمستندات الباهرة والادلة الفاصلة والبراهين الناجزة ـ يكون هو نفسه *أولا تحرر*.. هو نفسه *أولا بيحب.. أولا بيشفق.. أولا بيغفر.. وأولا بيساعد *بصدق حتى خصمه! المحاور المسيحي انتصاره وهزيمته في أي مناظرة بتحددهم أولا *محبته*، وفي اللحظة اللي بيتحول فيها *لوهابي سلفي* كاره وناقم أو شامت وساخر ـ زي ما بنشوف أحيانا للأسف ـ هي دي بالظبط اللحظة اللي بيكون خصمه انتصر فيها *بالفعل *وفرض *ثقافته ومنطقه وأسلوبه*، بغض النظر تماما عن أي مستندات أو أدلة أو براهين سواء عنده أو عند الآخر! إحنا مش محتاجين مستندات وأدلة وبراهين أد ما احنا أولا محتاجين *عمل الرب *في حياتنا.. *ثمر الروح *في كلامنا.. "*سفارة*" *المسيح *ومسئوليتها في عقولنا.. معناها في قلوبنا.. أثرها في حركتنا.. في علاقتنا.. وحدتنا.. رجاءنا.. عطاءنا.. سلامنا.. محبتنا.. نورنا....... وانت سيد العارفين :16_4_10:


 * * *

​


----------



## خادم البتول (7 يونيو 2013)

نسمة جميلة مرت علينا وزعلت من كلامي أوي.. وانا بعتذر لها وأبوس راسها كمان.. "*صاحبكم*" ممكن يكون *كريشنا *وممكن يكون *بوذا *وممكن ناس كتير.. ليه تفهميه على شخص معين؟ صحيح ممكن الذهن ينصرف لشخص بعينه، لكن ده فقط بحكم الجوار والقرب والمعايشة، مش بالضرورة لأن الشخص ده تحديدا هو "أكبر همنا"، أو إن أتباعه فقط هم اللي "صعبانين علينا" وهم فقط اللي "بنتمنى لهم الهداية"! أبدا يا أختي الجميلة.. احنا عايزين الهداية والنور والحقيقة لكل البشر بلا استثناء، لكن "الجار أولى بالشفعة"، على الأقل بالنسبة للمجموعة دي اللي بتتكلم عربي. فيه ناس تانية بتقول *نفس الكلام *دلوقت بالأوردي في الهند، وبالصيني في الصين، وبالياباني في اليابان، وفي المقابل بردو المسلمين هنا والهندوس والتاويين والبوذيين هناك بيتمنولنا الهداية والنور والحقيقة. لكن يا أختي الجميلة تعالي وتعالوا جميعا إلى كلمة سواء: *من ثمارهم تعرفونهم*: هل نختلف على هذا المبدأ المنطقي جدا والبسيط جدا؟  
من ثمارهم تعرفونهم: هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا، أو من الحسك تينا؟ هكذا كل شجرة جيدة  تصنع أثمارا جيدة، وأما الشجرة الردية فتصنع أثمارا ردية!
​
تحياتي يا قمرتنا وسامحيني لا أقصد أبدا أي إساءة. :16_4_10:
 
* * *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يونيو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أننى  قصدت  وأضمرت -والله أعلم بما اضمرت -  بإستعمالى لكلمة* أرثوذوكسي*.. كل  مسيحى   قويم الايمان من جميع الاخوة  بكل الكنائس التقليدية والمصلحة دون إستثناء ..ولم أعنى المعنى الضيق للكلمة...وأعتذر عن سؤء تعبيرى وسؤء إختيارى لكلماتى..وأؤكد على حسن نيتى تماماً, فأنا أحمل كل التقدير والاعزاز والاحترام للكنائس العراقية : الاشورية والكلدانية والسريانية ..وكذا كنائس الشام سوريا وفلسطين والكنيسة المارونية العزيزة بلبنان وكنائس الشرق الاوسط عموماً...وكنائس مصر
> الارثوذوكسية والكاثوليكية والاسقفية والانجيلية  الماجدة المجيدة....كل التقدير والاعزاز والاحترام لهم جميعا .




*شكرا حبيبى على إثراءك للموضوع .... وطبقا لتوضيحك فحلمك ليس حلما ... بل مطلبا إلهيا .... وبشريا ..... وكى يتحقق نحن بحاجة لأن نكون مسيحيين .... حينئذ سيملك المسيح على المسكونة وساكنيها ....
عليك حبيبى باختيار الذى يأتى ليضع حلمة على المنصة ....*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 يونيو 2013)

*الحلم  بعد المداولة*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا حبيبى على إثراءك للموضوع .... وطبقا لتوضيحك فحلمك ليس حلما ... بل مطلبا إلهيا ..عليك حبيبى باختيار الذى يأتى ليضع حلمة على المنصة ....*



الباشمهندس  مولكا مولكان   : فليتفضل .[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يونيو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الباشمهندس  مولكا مولكان   : فليتفضل .



*شكرا حبيبى ..... وليتفضل الأبن المبارك مولكا بوضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2013)

هل حلمي في حياتي الشخصية أم في حياتي الخدمية؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل حلمي في حياتي الشخصية أم في حياتي الخدمية؟



*الاتنين طبعا
و بلاش أسلوب النقد النصى هنا :smile02​*


----------



## AdmanTios (13 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل حلمي في حياتي الشخصية أم في حياتي الخدمية؟



*هل نطمع في التعرف علي الأثنين
أخي الحبيب الغالي ؟؟

مُتابع و بشغف بالغ

و لا أنسي تقدمة الشكر للدكتور
الغالي ElectericCurrent علي الإختيار الرائع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2013)

صراحة هذا السؤال مؤلم جدا لي، لأنه جعلني أتذكر معظم ما أريده.


في حياتي الشخصية
1. أتمنى أن أنال إكليل الشهادة سريعاً.

في حياتي الخدمية
1. أتمنى أن أكون قد ربحت بكل وزناتي ولم أدفن أي منها.
2. أتمنى أن أرد على أكبر عدد من الشبهات التي أعرف الرد عليها.
3. أتمنى أن أتحصل على وظيفة يكون عائدها كبير نسبياً لأستطيع أن أستخدمها في الخدمة، لأن هناك بعض الأشياء التي تحتاج إلى المال.
4. أتمنى ألا أكون قد أعثرت أي شخص، وإن حدث، أن يسامحني إلهي فقد فعلت بعدم قصد.
5. أتمنى أن أشارك في بناء جيل مسيحي جديد قادر أن يرد على أي شبهة توجه ضد الإيمان المسيحي بكل قوة وحق وعلم.
6. ....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> صراحة هذا السؤال مؤلم جدا لي، لأنه جعلني أتذكر معظم ما أريده.
> 
> 
> في حياتي الشخصية
> 1. أتمنى أن أنال إكليل الشهادة سريعاً.



*هو حضرتك مش بتفكر فى الزواج ؟؟؟؟؟
و لا إنت تزوجت و نفسك تنتحر مثلا ؟؟؟:smile01


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2013)

> *هو حضرتك مش بتفكر فى الزواج ؟؟؟؟؟*


مقدما، أسمي مولكا فقط..

أنا خاطب، وسأتزوج قريباً، لكن ليس هذا ما يمكنني تسميته بحلمي في حياتي الشخصية أو الخدمية،، فالإنسان المسيحي يجب أن يعرف عبارة صغيرة وهامة:
أنا هنا لكي أكون هناك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> صراحة هذا السؤال مؤلم جدا لي، لأنه جعلني أتذكر معظم ما أريده.
> 
> 
> في حياتي الشخصية
> ...


احلام غاليه وجميله وبطلب من رب  المجد يحققهالك استاذي

بس ياتري ايه هو الحلم رقم 6 ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يونيو 2013)

6 دا مجموعة أحلام أخرى..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> 6 دا مجموعة أحلام أخرى..


امممم انا فكرتك نسيت تكتبه:smile01
 بس برضو بطلب من رب المجد يحققهالك:94:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2013)

*احلام حضرتك جميلة جدا 
ربنا يحققهالك كلها *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> صراحة هذا السؤال مؤلم جدا لي، لأنه جعلني أتذكر معظم ما أريده.
> في حياتي الشخصية
> 1. أتمنى أن أنال إكليل الشهادة سريعاً.
> في حياتي الخدمية
> ...



*الأبن الحبيب مولكا ..... محبتك للرب يسوع وسعيك لنشر ملكوته على الأرض شيئ رائع ..... فاليعمل الرب بك وليستخدمك ..... ولينجح مسعاك ....

شكرا لتواجدك على المنصة وندعوك لتحديد من سيضع حلمه ..... على المنصة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2013)

أشكركم جزيلاً، أختار كيرلس الأورشليمي


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يونيو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أشكركم جزيلاً، أختار كيرلس الأورشليمي



*شكرا حبيبى .... ربنا يبارك عمرك ..... وليتفضل الأبن المبارك كيرلس الأورشليمي بوضع حلمه على المنصة .......*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=77753


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يطيل    عمرك يا مولكا 
ربنا يؤهلنى  ان اكون تلميذ شاطر  ويخلي الجيل كله كل من تعامل معك بالكفاءة التى تطمح اليها ..
فالان ..لمست  اننا فى حلم  حقيقي  مشترك ان   نرى جيلاً بأكمله 
من أبونا زكريا و    الاخ رشيد   وابونا مرقص عزيز وابونا عبد المسيح و أستاذنا مينا أسعد كامل..وأنا مانجو ....ومولكا مولكان 
وكل العاملين فى  حقل الملكوت  ..
ربنا يطيل حياتك الغالية ويحافظ عليك ويفرحك بثمر ونتائج تعبك ..ومتشكرين لغيرتك المسيحية 
ولخدمتك الجميلة.
شكراً وتقديراً لابويا صوت صارخ..
وفى إنتظار الاستاذ كيرلس الاورشاليمى.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 يونيو 2013)

*أولا شكرا جزيلا للحبيب مولكا مولكان لإختياري، وللأستاذ صوت صارخ لدعوتي.

بالنسبة للأحلام، فالمغنية أحلام أكيد ليست من أحلامي  الحقيقة أنا ممكن أكتب كُتب عن أحلامي، لكن بشكل عام ممكن أقسمها لقسمين:

أحلام عامة، أهمها وحدة المسيحيين، والسلام في العالم. وحدة المسيحيين أمر يُعذّبني وموجود في فكري منذ الطفولة، لأنني لا أرَ سببا حقيقيا للإنقسام. وحدة ليست فقط بالحوارات اللاهوتية، لأن الحوارات اللاهوتية هي جزء من المشكلة، بل وحدة برجوع الكنيسة الفقيرة الخادمة العاملة طيّبة القلب التي يقودها المسيح. ووحدة المسيحيين على فكرة فيها وحدة للبشرية كلها، لذلك عمل الشيطان على ضربها. عندي حلم أن الجيوش كلها تختفي، وممكن عمل جيش واحد فقط عالمي يشترك فيه كل دول العالم، لحفظ السلام والتصدى لأي أمور طارئة. وبكده حيكون العالم آمن، وسنختصر ترليونات الدولارات المصروفة على تسليح الجيوش والحروب، ولن يعتدي أحد على أحد. مُجرّد حلم.

أحلام خاصة، تتلخص بكلمة واحدة: الإستقرار. حلمي أستقر وأعيش بلا قلق من المستقبل، حالة عدم الإستقرار فيها إستنزاف للوقت والطاقات. وبعد الإستقرار بقه، أحب أعمل ما خلقني الله لأجله لآخر ذرة طاقة فيَّ، فأعود الى الفراش ليلا لأنام نوما لذيذا "بلا هز" كما كنت أنام عندما كُنت صغيرا شقيا دائم الحركة والمشاكل 

وبس*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2013)

*أحلامك جميلة يا كيرلس

و لو إن جيش واحد عالمى ديه __________ مستحيل إستحالة

ربنا يحقق أحلامك *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أحلامك جميلة يا كيرلس
> 
> و لو إن جيش واحد عالمى ديه __________ مستحيل إستحالة
> 
> ربنا يحقق أحلامك *



*هو مُجرّد حلم رومانسي كده، لكن لو تحقق يبقى العالم حيتغيّر 180 درجة

أشكرك

وشكرا للجميع على التقييم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أولا شكرا جزيلا للحبيب مولكا مولكان لإختياري، وللأستاذ صوت صارخ لدعوتي.
> 
> بالنسبة للأحلام، فالمغنية أحلام أكيد ليست من أحلامي  الحقيقة أنا ممكن أكتب كُتب عن أحلامي، لكن بشكل عام ممكن أقسمها لقسمين:
> 
> ...



*وحدة المسيحيين .....السلام العالمى ........ الاستقرار والتخلص من القلق .... 

الأول سيؤدى إلى الثانى ..... وبالتالى للثالث ..... 

أنت كده بتحلم بزمن جديد .... زمن جميل ..... فجره يلوح الآن .... قريبا جدا .. سنحياه ....

أشكرك على أحلامك .... وادعوك لوضع من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .....*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا لكم. أدعو The Dragon Christian*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *شكرا لكم. أدعو The Dragon Christian*



*شكرا حبيبى ...... وعلى الابن المبارك "The Dragon Christian" وضع حلمه على المنصة ....*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2013)

شكرا استاذي كيرلس للدعوة :
احلمي بسيطه جدااا وبكلمات بسيطه  :
1- اقرب اكتر من ربنا ... عرفني الطريق الذي اسلك فيه.....اجذبني وراك...
2-  ان الف العالم .. اميركا.. فرنسا ..ايطاليا... .....
3 - حلم اي شاب بعد التخرج - بعد ان اتخرج ان اجد وطيفه في المجال اللي انا حابب ان اكون فيه ( المحكمه ) النيابه...
4- وحده الكنسيه وان اري المسيحيين وابناء المسيح في بر الامان ويعيشوا حياه مسيحيه حقيقيه ... 
5 -  - حياه سعيده - نفسي بجد اعيش حياه سعيده طيال حياتي لاني مش بحب الحزن اطلاقا ... ولا اتمني ان ياتي الوقت او الشي الذي يجعلني حزينا طيال حياتي ...

------------
ده حلم علي الهامش كان نفسي فيه من فتره طويله ان اكون لاعب كونغ فو ( الكونغ فو رياضه - جاكي شان بروس لي )بحب جدااا الحركه بحبها جدااا وكنت اتمني ذلك - بس للاسف الواحد كبر بقي 

------------
شكرا لكم .... ادعو اخي الحبيب "سرجيوس "


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 يونيو 2013)

احلامك جميله وبسيطه اخي الغالي وبرجو من ربنا يحققهالك



> ده حلم علي الهامش  كان نفسي فيه من فتره طويله ان اكون لاعب كونغ فو ( الكونغ فو رياضه - جاكي  شان بروس لي )بحب جدااا الحركه بحبها جدااا وكنت اتمني ذلك - بس للاسف  الواحد كبر بقي


ههههههه كبرت ايه بس
ده انت لسه قايل فوق انك لسه متخرجتش
يعني لسه صغير .... اومال احنا نبقي ايه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





متحطش في دماغك موضوع انك صغير ولا كبير
لان الشخص اللي بيحلم بشئ بيفضل وراه لحد مايحققه
انشالله لو عمره 100 سنة ...
ربنا ينولك كل اللي في بالك يارب .


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احلامك جميله وبسيطه اخي الغالي وبرجو من ربنا يحققهالك
> يارب يا اختي يارب ...
> 
> ههههههه كبرت ايه بس
> ...


شكرا لكي ..... هي الفكره حاسس اني كبرت اني العب اللعبه دي كانت عايز العبها من فتره 
بس بفكر بردو حاليا العبها بس مشاغل الحياه بدات بقي  ....شكرا


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 يونيو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> شكرا استاذي كيرلس للدعوة :
> احلمي بسيطه جدااا وبكلمات بسيطه  :
> 1- اقرب اكتر من ربنا ... عرفني الطريق الذي اسلك فيه.....اجذبني وراك...
> 2-  ان الف العالم .. اميركا.. فرنسا ..ايطاليا... .....
> ...




احلام بسيطة وجميلة ... يمكن مش كلها تحصل مرة واحدة .. يعنى واحدة واحدة فى وقتها  بس جميلة وان شاء الله ربنا يحققهالك 

وبالنسبة لحكاية الكونغ فو نفسى اعرف كبرت فى ايه هههههههههههه !!! و مشاغل ايه يعنى هما 3 او 4 ساعات فى الاسبوع  و اكيد لو حاولت تدور على وقت هتلاقى .. الفكرة ان الانسان هو الى بيزنق نفسو ...

وان شاء الله تلعب يعنى دى محتاجة انك تقرر بس 

بالتوفيق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يونيو 2013)

أحلامك بسيطة و جميلة 

ربنا يحققها لك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 يونيو 2013)

جايبين سيرتى ليه
عاوزين منى ايه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)

اهو غلاسه كده


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2013)

*شكرا للأبن المبارك The Dragon Christian لإثراءه الموضوع .... وندعوك لوضع من سيضع حلمه على المنصة ......*


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*متآآبعه بصمت ^.^*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (23 يونيو 2013)

> *شكرا للأبن المبارك The Dragon Christian لإثراءه الموضوع*


شكرا لك ...
من سيضع حلمه علي المنصه اخي الحبيب 
سرجيوس


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> شكرا لك ...
> من سيضع حلمه علي المنصه اخي الحبيب
> سرجيوس



*شكرا حبيبى ..... وليتفضل الأبن المبارك سرجيوس بوضع حلمه على المنصة*


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 يونيو 2013)

سلام المسيح للجميع:ـ
انا بحلم بحاجات كتير اوى منه
1-وحدة المسيحيين
2-اتمنى ان اجد وظيفة مرموقة اقدر من خلاله ان اخدم  بصورة افضل
3-اتمنى ان اقدم فى خدمتى ما يساعد على تكوين فريق من المدافعين الجدد,وخلق جيل مستنير
4-بحلم انى اروح لخلوة طويلة ويكون المسيح معايا فيه
5-بتمنى انى افرح قلب يسوع
6-احلم انى اعدى امتحانات معهد الكتاب المقدس على خير احضر ماجستير ودكتوراة
7-بحلم انكم تصلولى كتير


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

احلامك جميلة جدا 
بتمنى من ربنا يحققهالك كلها 
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك 
​


----------



## grees24 (23 يونيو 2013)

[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]





سرجيوُس قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع:ـ
> انا بحلم بحاجات كتير اوى منه
> 1-وحدة المسيحيين
> 2-اتمنى ان اجد وظيفة مرموقة اقدر من خلاله ان اخدم  بصورة افضل
> ...





ربنا يفرحك  ويحقق  كل احلامك  صلوات  ام النور  وابوك القديس البابا كيرلس تكون معاك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يونيو 2013)

*أحلامك بسيطة و جميلة يا سرجيوس ربنا يحققها لك كلها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)

احلامك جميله اوى يا سرجيوس-- ربنا يحقق لك كل احلامك و يكون معك فى كل لحظه فى حياتك و تبقى حياتك كلها خلوه مع الرب فى قلبك---
صلوات القديسين تكون معاك---


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يونيو 2013)

*احلام مشروعة فى زمن ندرة تحقيق الاحلام ...... شكرا حبيبى لأثراءك الموضوع ..... وندعوك لتحديد من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .......*


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2013)

> احلام مشروعة فى زمن ندرة تحقيق الاحلام ...... شكرا حبيبى لأثراءك الموضوع ..... وندعوك لتحديد من سيضع حلمه على المنصة .......


بشكرا ابويا الحبيب على هذا الموضوع الجميل
برشح الغالي grees24


----------



## grees24 (27 يونيو 2013)

سلام ملك السلام  للجميع
اشكر حضراتكم على الدعوة  واشكر  اخي سرجيوس  على الترشيح   الرب يبارك بالجميع
احلامي  كتيرة مع ربنا  واتمنى منه ان يحققها لي  
اول حلم  اتمنى  ان  لا يطيل  علي على هذه الارض  هو اله عظيم  وبيفرح اولاده  لكن واحشني ونفسي اكون معاه
#2 اتمنى  بنتي تتعمد  بشفاعة امها العذراء مريم 
#3اتمنى بيتي  يكون كنيسة  زوجي والاولاد يعيشو لربنا  فقطططط  
#4اتمنى  كل اللي اعرفهم  يظهرو ايمانهم  لان الايمان مش فقط بالقلب  ممكن  نكبر بالايمان لو تكلمنا عن الهنا الصالح  اتمنى 
#5اتمنى  احفظ الكتاب المقدس  ليس لمجرد الحفظ  لا  لان  ربنا ادى طوبى للي يحفظ كلامه  ولان نفسي باي وقت اتواجد فيه باي مكان  بعيد عن الكتاب  ان كلام الكتاب يكون موجود بدماغي  واياته حاضرة دايما للتامل والتفكير فيها   بعيد عن الناس
#6 اتمنى ربنا يديني اب اعتراف  عنده وقت ليا   لاني بحاجة شديدة لارشاد  وصوت قادم من ربنا
كفاية  كدة  امنياتي مع المسيح الهي ومخلصي كتيرةةةةةةةة   لكن مش حطول عليكم    اشكركم  والرب يبارك بخدمتكم   صلو من اجلي  لو سمحتم


----------

